# *Thermalright Archon Club*



## shinigamibob

Welcome to the Thermalright Archon club! Not only does this cooler allow for excellent, and I mean truly excellent cooling, it does so without sacrificing a single RAM slot. Now you don't have any reason to compromise between cooling and memory.

*Anyone is more than welcome to ask questions, comment on their experiences, etc...*

As with pretty much every other club out there, requirements for joining are as follows:

1) A picture of your rig with the Archon in clear view is required
2) Post a reply with the title "Add me" with the above mentioned picture in the body
3) (Optional) Post your idle and max load temperatures with your fan configuration - either 1 fan or 2

Now on to the important stuff
Here is our official sig:

Code:



Code:


[url="http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/933510-thermalright-archon-club.html"] [B] :buttkick::clock: ~.The Thermalright Archon Club.~ :clock::buttkick:[/B][/url][/center]

* ~.The Thermalright Archon Club.~ *

Probably THE best review of the Archon on both the interwebs and OCN (all props go to Contagion)
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/915151-thermalright-archon-hr-02-testing-analysis.html





Archon Unboxing




~Members~
Too much darn work to keep this updated - you know who you are, use the club sig









Reviews
HardOCP
XBitLabs
RW Labs
Technic3d
Dexgo
Vortez
Compatibility List
Use this form to enter your case compatibility

Thermaltake Archon case compatibility

*Update:*

Archon SB-E x2 unboxing and mini review
Archon SB-E x2 unboxing and full review (Korean) [forcca.com] or translated via Google Translate


----------



## Qu1cK

Anyone know if the thermalright archon enters my Lancool K62?
Thanks


----------



## ehume

Nice start.

I hope you will start a spreadsheet on which cases have room for this heatsink.


----------



## shinigamibob

Yea, it should fit. You will have a couple centimeters of spare space between the top of the cooler and the side panel. The cooler's max height is 17cm, where are the case 21cm. Even if you account the raise in height of the motherboard, the cooler should have at least 2 cm of spare space. That should be more than enough.


----------



## Bassdoken

In.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qu1cK*


Anyone know if the thermalright archon enters my Lancool K62?
Thanks


It will fit in your case. Mine is a tad bit smaller. lol.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Nice start.

I hope you will start a spreadsheet on which cases have room for this heatsink.


That is a brilliant idea!! I should totally do that.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


In.


Done, you are now an official member. Congrats on being the first - other than me of-course.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Done, you are now an official member. Congrats on being the first - other than me of-course.


What do I win? lol


----------



## Elohim

Nice! I'm withyou!








The Archon fits in the Lian Li 7FN/60FN...

Oh and two more Reviews:

http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=...rdware&seite=5
http://www.technic3d.com/article-112...er-im-test.htm


----------



## Qu1cK

Thanks, if is so, soon I'll be on that list


----------



## Bassdoken

Oh wait a minute. I'm not "officially" in.
Let me take some pictures and I'll throw up some idle/load temps when I'm done. lol.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elohim*


Nice! I'm withyou!








The Archon fits in the Lian Li 7FN/60FN...


Is that a PC-7FN?


----------



## magicase

It's a shame that the FT02 case can't fit the Archon even though it's 212mm wide


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Nice start.

I hope you will start a spreadsheet on which cases have room for this heatsink.


Do you know of any way to embed the spreadsheet? It gives me an iframe tag, but this forum doesn't do html rendering... I've seen the Gr33n machine guys do it, so I know its possible.


----------



## Bassdoken

It's a snug fit. But it keeps everything nice and cool.
Load temps don't get all that much hotter than this. I ran it for ~16h and the it looked pretty much like this, give or take a few degrees. That's at 3.78GHz, by the way. Load temps for stock barely push 50C. I love this thing. lol.









Whoo. Glad I found this one. This one is way more accurate. I did run this at 3.686GHz, though. Barely any change in voltage.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Do you know of any way to embed the spreadsheet? It gives me an iframe tag, but this forum doesn't do html rendering... I've seen the Gr33n machine guys do it, so I know its possible.


Google Docs


----------



## shinigamibob

Sweet pics and nice temperatures.

You just sent me a google docs link... I have a form and a spreadsheet set up, I just can't embed the spreadsheet on the first post.

Also, input your case and cooler compatibility into the form in the first post.


----------



## Bassdoken

Done.
In the top right, there is a "More Actions" drop down menu,
and then select Embed.


----------



## bounceback

add meeeeeeeee


----------



## shinigamibob

That gives me an iframe... And OCN doesn't want to embed an iframe either...


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


That gives me an iframe... And OCN doesn't want to embed an iframe either...


Oh poo. Let me ask a friend of mine, he's done this before...


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bounceback;12274070*
> add meeeeeeeee


No problem. We just need some kind of proof that you actually have one. Either enter in your system using the "User CP" at the top of the page, or attach pictures. I'll be glad to add you to the list.


----------



## Bassdoken

And he's no online. How convenient.


----------



## shinigamibob

Thanks for your help. I'll try to figure it out.


----------



## GMcDougal

anyone know if this will fit into a tsunami dream with the side panel on?


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal;12274155*
> anyone know if this will fit into a tsunami dream with the side panel on?


Measure from the motherboard to the edge of the case, and tell us that distance.

I wonder if you can run one of these passively (at stock clocks, of course).


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12273627*
> Is that a PC-7FN?


yes sir. it's pretty close to the sidepanel though, maybe 1 or 2 mm

here's a quick picture:


----------



## breenemeister

I just did a quick and dirty measurement on my Coolermaster ATCS 840 from the top of an empty ram slot to what I think is a safe distance from the case side and came up with well over 180 mm. Bear in mind that the top of a RAM slot is way taller than the top of the CPU socket, so I'd call this case good.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12274196*
> I wonder if you can run one of these passively (at stock clocks, of course).


I don't see why you would want to in any case. The fans don't even come near the RAM slots. Unless you want a system that is completely silent - stick with the fans.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;12274319*
> I don't see why you would want to in any case. The fans don't even come near the RAM slots. Unless you want a system that is completely silent - stick with the fans.


Silence is everything to me. lol.
Once I get my next case (has no window) I'll be modding it to make it even more silent (acoustic dampening foam ftw), and probably get some Noise Blocker fans (those things are dead silent).


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12274111*
> And he's no online. How convenient.


I figured it out. A site specific search of OCN and embedding google spreadsheets came up with the right link.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12274339*
> Silence is everything to me. lol.
> Once I get my next case (has no window) I'll be modding it to make it even more silent (acoustic dampening foam ftw), and probably get some Noise Blocker fans (those things are dead silent).


I don't know about you, but my HAF 932 with fans at roughly 30-40% and the Archon at roughly 42% are pretty silent. I cannot hear it at all over the sound of the keyboard or my head thinking... Even when I'm gaming, its silent... maybe cause I have the sound from 6 speakers blasting in my ears, but still, you get the point.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


I don't know about you, but my HAF 932 with fans at roughly 30-40% and the Archon at roughly 42% are pretty silent. I cannot hear it at all over the sound of the keyboard or my head thinking... Even when I'm gaming, its silent... maybe cause I have the sound from 6 speakers blasting in my ears, but still, you get the point.


Lol yeah. It's fine when I'm gaming. But I watch a lot of TV shows and movies with the girlfriend, and I have particularly high standards when it comes to my computer, so I don't like the fans being loud when it's idling.

I can hear it now, but it's just a gentle sound, not too bothersome. But when I'm watching something, I want to only hear what I'm watching.

Plus it'd be cool if it could. lol.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


Lol yeah. It's fine when I'm gaming. But I watch a lot of TV shows and movies with the girlfriend, and I have particularly high standards when it comes to my computer, so I don't like the fans being loud when it's idling.

I can hear it now, but it's just a gentle sound, not too bothersome. But when I'm watching something, I want to only hear what I'm watching.

Plus it'd be cool if it could. lol.


i couldn't agree with you more i hate the sound of fans when i'm watching movies and such and i'm finding it incredible hard to find silence.


----------



## shinigamibob

I hear ya... It is extremely annoying to watch something or even listen to music over the whirring of fans. Completely destroys the acoustics.

I'll see how the temperatures are on my i7 950 on stock settings after I remove the fan. I'm not sure when I'll be able to do that, but I'll try for tomorrow. I'm getting a new table for my computer, so I should be able to open it up while I'm swapping the tables around.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elohim*


yes sir. it's pretty close to the sidepanel though, maybe 1 or 2 mm

here's a quick picture:




I love that cladding. Does it stop much noise?


----------



## Elohim

you cant expect wonders from it, but it helps a bit. it's especially nice for lian li cases, because it also absorbs the hdd and fan vibrations ...


----------



## simply_ice_star

Hi,
I wanna build a new configuration and I was wondering if this cooler will be a good choice.
Case: haf x
MB: ASUS P8P67 Deluxe
CPU: i7 2600k
ram: 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance

The cooler will fit in the case?
Can I place all 4 ram modules next to it?
Can i use the first PCI-E x1 slot from the mobo?

Thank you very much.


----------



## shinigamibob

Welcome to OCN!

Yup, the cooler will fit with no problem what-so-ever. You'll have plenty of room for the RAM modules to fit in perfectly. If you go to the third page on this forum, scroll down about half-way and you should see a picture. That is the Archon with 3 sticks of Corsiar Vengeance RAM. The same ones you have. As you can see, you could populate all 6 slots without worry of hitting the cooler. As for the PCI-E x1 slot, that should be fine as well. It shouldn't be covered or blocked by the cooler. I personally am using a Soundblaster X-Fi on that x1 slot and it has plenty of room to spare.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kanchan...th/5394020098/

That has all the recent pictures of my build. The case is almost exactly the same as yours. Mine is the HAF 932 compared to your HAF X (942). There are a few pictures in there that should answer all your questions.

Also, to confirm, have you heard of the Intel Sandy Bridge recall? I'm not sure why you're building with the affected cpu right now, so I just want to confirm.
Also, if you plan on sticking around here, you're more than welcome back here. If you do come back, be sure to put your name in this thread again so we can add you to the owners list.


----------



## simply_ice_star

Thank you very much for the answer.

My name is Christian.

What do you mean by affected sandy bridge? They have some issues?


----------



## shinigamibob

Yeah. All the new second generation core series have a bad transistor in them. It causes performance of the sata-ii ports to degrade over time. Anyway, intel is calling them all back for a recall. You should go return your CPU to the store you got it from. They should take it back even if it's past the 30 days. The new fixed chips are expected to come out sometime early next month.

Just do a google search for intel CPU recall, you'll get tons of info on it.


----------



## JorundJ

Hey, I'm liking this new club, good job! I'm actually planning n buying the archon to replace my D14, purely for esthetic's reasons, also getting the shaman.

Now for my question if it will fit in my case, I've already went through the stats, 
Archon: 170,3/5mm 
CM 690 Adv Max CPU cooler height: 177.0mm

It tells me it will fit just fine, but I'd appreciate some input on this anyway, just to be sure.









Good luck to this club!


----------



## simply_ice_star

I haven't bought yet the CPU. I was just searching for a configuration that i will buy next week or so. Thanks to you now i know that there are problems with sandy bridge, and I guess, I'll wait and see what happens before ordering.

Thanks for the info man.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


Hey, I'm liking this new club, good job! I'm actually planning n buying the archon to replace my D14, purely for esthetic's reasons, also getting the shaman.

Now for my question if it will fit in my case, I've already went through the stats, 
Archon: 170,3/5mm 
CM 690 Adv Max CPU cooler height: 177.0mm

It tells me it will fit just fine, but I'd appreciate some input on this anyway, just to be sure.









Good luck to this club!


It'll fit if you have no side fans.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


It'll fit if you have no side fans.


Right, thank's, noted.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simply_ice_star;12275839*
> I haven't bought yet the CPU. I was just searching for a configuration that i will buy next week or so. Thanks to you now i know that there are problems with sandy bridge, and I guess, I'll wait and see what happens before ordering.
> 
> Thanks for the info man.


No problem... That's what we're here for.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;12275689*
> Yeah. All the new second generation core series have a bad transistor in them. It causes performance of the sata-ii ports to degrade over time. Anyway, intel is calling them all back for a recall. You should go return your CPU to the store you got it from. They should take it back even if it's past the 30 days. The new fixed chips are expected to come out sometime early next month.
> 
> Just do a google search for intel CPU recall, you'll get tons of info on it.


Just to clarify, I don't believe the CPUs themselves are bad. There are no issues there. The issue is with the chipsets. Specifically, the SATAII ports have the potential to degrade over time, especially with increased frequency and heat. They expect 5 percent to gradually fail with normal usage over 3 years. Anandtech has a great article on it. Apparently Gigabyte was first to offer up their plan for the recall. If you've already got a P67 or H67 board, the best advice would be to move all of your SATA devices to the SATAIII ports as these are unaffected. Then, you can wait for the new mobos to come out before returning yours (those of you that have them). In all likelihood, you could keep going as normal and your chance of SATA failure by the time the corrected chipsets are out is pretty small, unless of course you're pushing the BCLOCK to the limits like a good OCN member







. Looks like it will probably be end of March beginning of April at the earliest.


----------



## Bing

Add me, pic was taken when during the installation in K-62 case.










Just added GT AP-15 at the rear exhaust.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing;12279562*
> Add me, pic was taken when it was in the installation stage in K-62 case.


Nice picture.
I thought of installing my Archon in a north-south configuration.
have you tried both, or is that the first that you tried? If you've done both, which worked better?


----------



## Bing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12279612*
> Nice picture.
> I thought of installing my Archon in a north-south configuration.
> have you tried both, or is that the first that you tried? If you've done both, which worked better?


Thanks, yep, tried both and that cpu is quad cores LGA775 which has 2 separate cpu dies, with that position that has been throughly tested at open rig, I got the best temperature since it has 6 heat pipes with each 3 pipes handing each cpu die which is better than six pipes sharing the heat load from the 2 silicon dies.


----------



## JorundJ

Looking good Bing, I'm really liking the look of this cooler


----------



## Qu1cK

comes with only a TY-140? for ask other fan.
Bing.
because you've taken all the fans to K-62? the rear fan and the top fan
archon fits in k-62 smooth?


----------



## Bing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1cK;12281746*
> comes with only a TY-140? for ask other fan.
> Bing.
> because you've taken all the fans to K-62? the rear fan and the top fan
> archon fits in k-62 smooth?


_Sí, todos ellos encajan muy bien, no se preocupe, su todo sí, para todas sus preguntas en K62 + Archon! Usted debe ser feliz ahora!_









*(No, don't understand Spanish, these are from Google Translator, but I think it will serve you better)*


----------



## seesee

just curious, I am thinking of switching from H70 to Archon..

May I know the following

1) does it fit a HAF-X without removing the side fan?
2) Does the performance degrade over time due to oxidation? I live in Singapore which is quite humid therefore prone to oxidation of the cooler.
3) What is the expected life span of the cooler?


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12283037*
> just curious, I am thinking of switching from H70 to Archon..
> 
> May I know the following
> 
> 1) does it fit a HAF-X without removing the side fan?
> 2) Does the performance degrade over time due to oxidation? I live in Singapore which is quite humid therefore prone to oxidation of the cooler.
> 3) What is the expected life span of the cooler?


1) Yes it does fit. It fits without any problem of any sort. It fits in my HAF 932, so there is no reason why it doesn't fit the HAF X. Read through this thread and you should find a link to flickr that has pictures of my sig rig. You should be able to see how it fits in with everything.

2) Performance degradation - The bottom is copper. However, because it is in direct contact with the cpu at all times, it shouldn't be affected by oxidation. As long as you don't have air pockets when installing the cooler, i wouldn't worry about it. The rest of the cooler is nickel plated, so it is much more resistant to oxidation than copper. If you are really worried about rusting though, clean out your computer every 2 months or so. Just be thorough on it - if you see some kind of scratch on the heatsink, cover it up immediately. How to cover it up - I don't know. Just cover it up. Otherwise the copper inside would come into direct contact with the air thereby increasing oxidation rate.

3) Life span - A really long, long time. As long as you take good care of it, it should - and probably will outlast most, if not all the components in your rig. The only thing you might have to replace down the road would be the fan on the cooler. Dust and whatnot might get into the bearings and cause decreased performance and noise. And because of the increased stress on the bearings, it might burn out a bit faster.

All in all though - go for it. The Archon is a beast.


----------



## ehume

Now we know it fits in a K62. Excellent news.
You have posted that in your spreadsheet in the OP. Even more excellent news. +rep


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing;12279562*
> Add me, pic was taken when during the installation in K-62 case.


You are now an official member. Congrats

Also, how did you wire the two fans? I have another TY-140, but I can't wire that directly to the mobo cpu fan header. I want to have pwm control of both fans even if both of them run at the same speed.

I'm thinking maybe I should get a Y-splitter... but the problem is that they're impossible to find up here in Canada.


----------



## Bing

Thanks !

I'm using the Y cable that is bundled with Coolink SWIF2-120P fan, and its quite handy and useful when using multiple PWM fans at single mobo header, see the below pic.









The right one is utilizing all 4 pins and its connected to the push fan, it has the rpm/tacho line and imo its more important to monitor the push one, while the left one for the pull fan, no rpm reading though but still controlled by the same shared PWM signal.

Actually with some minor wiring and additional fan connector mod, I could separate the pull fan's rpm wire and connect it to other mobo fan header to monitor it's speed, but I think monitoring the push one only is enough.

Also like to share a minor detail about the anti vibration pad, the standard package came with 2 types, one is those thin white silicon strip, another one is the triangle black rubber pad, found out these two are not effective and quite difficult to secure it when fastening the fan on the clip, they tend to slide in or out which is a PITA to work with.

I tried another type of pad which is a thick fabric carpet like material that has one sticky surface, this one is a lot better since its thicker and looks like they dampen the vibration better like below pic. Now all pads are replaced with these white fabric pads.









Shinigamibob,

Suggesting you to add another columns at the spreadsheet with these items, since this beast is considered really wide and it should be interesting to see the trend once we have enough participants :

Heatsink orientation : North-South (like mine) or East-West
Orientation reason : Better performance (tested/verified both positions) or Others (this could be purely for the look or probably space constraint/limitation)


----------



## shinigamibob

Thanks, I'll add the columns.

Yea, you were right, I only need to monitor the one fan tach, but I still need a y-splitter. I can't find a single canadian store that actually has one... a lot of y-power splitters, but not a single pwm splitter....

what are the chances of it working if I take both fans and splice the wires directly on? you know, cut off a bit of the shielding and solder the two on... obviously, i could leave out the 4-th wire


----------



## Bing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;12284121*
> what are the chances of it working if I take both fans and splice the wires directly on? you know, cut off a bit of the shielding and solder the two on... obviously, i could leave out the 4-th wire


Its just the same, and watch out though, its not the 4th wire to leave out, but the 3rd (rpm) on the 2nd fan that needs to be left out.

The 4th wire is the PWM signal that is needed in controlling the speed at both fans.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing;12284208*
> Its just the same, and watch out though, its not the 4th wire to leave out, but the 3rd (rpm) on the 2nd fan that needs to be left out.
> 
> The 4th wire is the PWM signal that is needed in controlling the speed at both fans.


Ah... ok. thanks for the heads up.

Also, I've just finished adding the two columns. BTW, why DO you have your cooler in a north/south orientation? I was just going to add that to the spreadsheet


----------



## Bing

Great & thanks for the addition, mind update mine directly so I don't need to re-submit it again.

I've tested switching orientation 4 times, 2 each orientation at open rig with the mobo laid horizontally, for my quad lga775 I have better temp and also the 4 cores has similar temp when using north/south, while east/west the temp didn't spread evenly among those 4 cores and also tad higher.

I think it has to do with the way those 6 pipes layout, looking at those 6 pipes at the base, with current position the heat from the two separate cpu dies are handled separately by each 3 pipes group, and performs better than 6 pipes run across the two heat sources. Not sure for others, my results and testing prove this orientation is the best for me.


----------



## Qu1cK

I think thermalright archon hits my PCI-E slot. my motherboard is GA-P55A-UD3P.


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1cK;12284674*
> I think thermalright archon hits my PCI-E slot. my motherboard is GA-P55A-UD3P.


technically it shouldn't because it will only hit the 1st slot where the PCI-E slot is on the 2nd slot on the UD3P.

This is from the Thermalright website.

Question : Archon seems to have a broader length than other CPU coolers, will it interfere with other components on the motherboard? How can I confirm this before installing?

Answer : Archon's length measures 155mm, so the first step would be confirm the position of your first vga slot on the motherboard, especially ASUS P55 series users, please take note of the following installation instruction.
Normal ATX board would have space for 7 vga slots, but most motherboard manufacturers would only supply six PCI slots, this is because the area of the first slot is often taken by the north bridge, but due to the new P55 design, there will be no north bridge, so the first slot would be used as a primary VGA slot.

Before installing the Archon CPU cooler, you may confirm by looking at the I/O ports, right below the I/O port if there is a close-by first slot, then you will need to have your vga card installed in the second PCI-E slot, to have enough space for Archon, please see below.










If the position of your first PCI-E slot is in the second slot, then you may install the Archon without any problem, please see below.


----------



## flarkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;12285667*


Darnit! This is my layout, so no east-west for me, if I wanted to get an Archon. Bah.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flarkit;12291515*
> Darnit! This is my layout, so no east-west for me, if I wanted to get an Archon. Bah.


You could try a north-south config. Some people actually get better results doing a north-south. I mean its not mind-blowingly different, but its something you could consider.


----------



## Bassdoken

Have you tried to run it passive yet?


----------



## Qu1cK

bing, a photo with the door closed?, I was told that hits the acrylic.


----------



## Bing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1cK;12303169*
> bing, a photo with the door closed?, I was told that hits the acrylic.


Currently I don't have the photo, but the side panel (door) closed fine, the clearance is quite tight though, less than 1 cm.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12302958*
> Have you tried to run it passive yet?


Sorry, not yet. I promise I'll do it tomorrow... I'll post them as soon as I can.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;12303403*
> Sorry, not yet. I promise I'll do it tomorrow... I'll post them as soon as I can.


I will do it tomorrow, as well. Maybe. I am selling this case potentially tomorrow, so I might be going caseless for a few days.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12304282*
> I will do it tomorrow, as well. Maybe. I am selling this case potentially tomorrow, so I might be going caseless for a few days.


Nice! I've always wanted to go open bench kinda thing, but I heard its bad for the HDD's unless you have direct cooling on 'em.

And data is not something I can afford to put at risk... at least not when you have over 4TB worth of the stuff...


----------



## Bassdoken

Jesus man. Over 4TB? Why not make a file server out of an ooolllld computer? I'm considering doing that, or hosting a website from an old computer I have sitting in the office.

I haven't heard that. I'll ask my friend what his HDD temps are like, he runs open bench.


----------



## flarkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;12301728*
> You could try a north-south config. Some people actually get better results doing a north-south. I mean its not mind-blowingly different, but its something you could consider.


I have thought about that option, however 2 there are issues:

1) I'm planning on getting 2x4Gb Corsair Vengeance sticks










so I might be forced to use memory slots 3&4

2) With an east-west config, I'll remove the rear exhaust fan, lowering the sound from my case. It'll also save me having to chop holes in the top dust filter of my case, which seems to trap some of the warm air being blown upwards

So, either I go for an Archon with a north-south layout and potentially cut a hole in the top filter, or I consider either a VenX or a True-120 Rev.C

Decisions, decisions


----------



## Bassdoken

That's a tough decision, because this cooler is absolutely beastly. It'd honestly be worth it to mod your case imo.


----------



## Bing

Although I haven't tested my Archon at fan less, I have other rig running D-14 totally fanless with mild oc, and from my experience, fanless performance is better "inside" the case as long with good air flow than at open rig which probably doesn't have adequate air flow compared in the case.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing;12305418*
> Although I haven't tested my Archon at fan less, I have other rig running D-14 totally fanless with mild oc, and from my experience, fanless performance is better "inside" the case as long with good air flow than at open rig which probably doesn't have adequate air flow compared in the case.


Yeah, I won't try going passive without a case. It'll have zero airflow. Once I get my new case, I'll probably try it out and see what the temps are.


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flarkit;12305147*
> I have thought about that option, however 2 there are issues:
> 
> 1) I'm planning on getting 2x4Gb Corsair Vengeance sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I might be forced to use memory slots 3&4
> 
> 2) With an east-west config, I'll remove the rear exhaust fan, lowering the sound from my case. It'll also save me having to chop holes in the top dust filter of my case, which seems to trap some of the warm air being blown upwards
> 
> So, either I go for an Archon with a north-south layout and potentially cut a hole in the top filter, or I consider either a VenX or a True-120 Rev.C
> 
> Decisions, decisions


I think you can use slot 2 and 4 fine. The Archon should only take up the 1st slot.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flarkit;12305147*
> I have thought about that option, however 2 there are issues:
> 
> 1) I'm planning on getting 2x4Gb Corsair Vengeance sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I might be forced to use memory slots 3&4
> 
> 2) With an east-west config, I'll remove the rear exhaust fan, lowering the sound from my case. It'll also save me having to chop holes in the top dust filter of my case, which seems to trap some of the warm air being blown upwards
> 
> So, either I go for an Archon with a north-south layout and potentially cut a hole in the top filter, or I consider either a VenX or a True-120 Rev.C
> 
> Decisions, decisions


I have same ram on my mobo on my archon. Obviously my board is different, but all your slots should be usable. That's why the archon was made tall rather than long. Mine runs in a east west configuration as well and I have extra space between the cooler ram. There shouldn't be any restrictions by using the archon other than case width.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12304951*
> Jesus man. Over 4TB? Why not make a file server out of an ooolllld computer? I'm considering doing that, or hosting a website from an old computer I have sitting in the office.
> 
> I haven't heard that. I'll ask my friend what his HDD temps are like, he runs open bench.


Problem with a file server is the performance problem. Even accessing files through a gigabit connection I get the idea that bandwidth is limited. If someone can point me to a source that shows that there really is no performance loss through a gigabit file sever I'd go out and buy a server this instant... In all seriousness though, I'm just not quite sure about the performance loss when accessing large files over a network.... I can't test this myself because I don't have two computers that are wired directly using a gigabit connection....


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12302958*
> Have you tried to run it passive yet?


Ok, I'm just about to do it right now... I'll get the results in asap, but just keep in mind that this is by no means scientific or methodical... I'm leaving all the settings at stock mainly because u don't wanna void the warranty on my CPU just cause I oc'd it...


----------



## shinigamibob

So I've completed the tests and frankly... I'm surprised by the results. I really didn't expect the cooler to produce such high temperatures with no fan.

i7 [email protected] stock IDLE


i7 [email protected] stock MAX LOAD



For anyone who can't read the temperatures - at idle, the cpu stabilized at roughly 43C. Thats not too bad. However, when the CPU was subjected to a maximum load, the cooler failed horribly. The CPU temperatures kept going up and up until it hit the low 90's. I was forced to cancel test because I didn't want to risk the CPU getting damaged due to excessive heat.

Conclusion: DON'T run your archon without a fan... Its generally not a good idea. The only situation where i can think that this is feasible is in a small computer that doesn't go anywhere close to max load.

Also, keep in mind that these tests were done in a Cooler Master HAF 932 case with the stock fans. The side panel was closed, but all other fans were on.


----------



## ehume

Hmm. Now I'll have to try my Z600R and my Armageddon fanless in my case.


----------



## Bassdoken

Oh. That's kind of disappointing. :/

I'll run mine passively after I finish reading a few things.


----------



## Bing

Thanks for the update on fanless Archon, quite surprising to see how bad it performs, looks like HR-02 is the way to go for fanless.


----------



## Qu1cK

But this is important? if you not use it without fan.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1cK;12320291*
> But this is important? if you not use it without fan.


No, it's not important. It'd just be fun/funny to figure out. And if it was good at it, that'd be nice to find out.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1cK;12320291*
> But this is important? if you not use it without fan.


Its not really important per se, but rather something that seems interesting. I was actually expecting the cooler to hold off on its own for a while considering its size... But like they say, size isn't everything.


----------



## Bassdoken

I had some interesting results.
I ran 5 loops of IBT at high at stock settings in the BIOS. I left 5 minutes before and after to get accurate idle temps.

With a single TY-140









Passive









Not too shabby.
Idle temps are pretty much the same, plus or minus a few degrees. Under load, it isn't any better (performance wise) than the stock cooler (in my experience). But, I did see quite a lot of dust, so I could run it again in a few days once I get my new case.

I am kind of curious to see how well it'd work @ 3.6Ghz (since i only need +0.012v for it to be stable). But I don't really need to. I found out what the loud fan is when I idle. It's my case fans. -_-

I hope you guys enjoyed. Desktop cat approves. ^_^

E/ So I just got done playing L4D2 for about an hour.
Pretty good temps for being passive, imo.


----------



## Blacklac

In my setup, adding the 2nd TY-140 dropped my load temps by another 2C or so. Highly recommended for those trying to get the most out of their setup. For those not pushing to the limits, completely unnecessary.


----------



## Uantyv

Is Archon worth 40euros more then Silver Arrow since i will have to order from Germany and due to different retailers Silver Arrow is 65euros+15 Shipping vs 73eu for 2 fan archon +45eu shipping.


----------



## Bassdoken

Maybe not 45 euros.
Get the SA. It's not a bad cooler.


----------



## seesee

It seems HAF-X users are not adopting Archon yet or posting their pictures


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12339123*
> It seems HAF-X users are not adopting Archon yet or posting their pictures


OP has a 932.
HAF X is bigger than a 932.
Archon will fit in a HAF X.


----------



## lehtv

Interesting thread... I'm considering getting an Archon. But even in east-west setup I'm not sure if the metallic fan holder won't go over the second RAM slot. I want to keep that slot usable in case of an upgrade to 3x4gb ram with tall heat spreaders like Vengeance for example.

Currently I have Scythe Mugen 2. With the fan on, it goes over the 2nd RAM slot. Without fan, it keeps the 1st slot free as well. This is what my situation looks like (hold on I'll get my camera):

 

Now, would the Thermalright Archon go over the 2nd slot or not? Could someone help me determine this? According to this pic it does go over the 1st slot, but are all mobos same in this regard?

I was also thinking of doing north-south for more concentrated airflow out of the case (having 140mm on the top and 120mm at the back, the 120mm fan isn't helping much), but that would easily go over the RAM slots. I might do that if the RAM I get is low profile.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lehtv;12339760*
> Interesting thread... I'm considering getting an Archon. But even in east-west setup I'm not sure if the metallic fan holder won't go over the second RAM slot. I want to keep that slot usable in case of an upgrade to 3x4gb ram with tall heat spreaders like Vengeance for example.
> 
> Currently I have Scythe Mugen 2. With the fan on, it goes over the 2nd RAM slot. Without fan, it keeps the 1st slot free as well. This is what my situation looks like (hold on I'll get my camera):
> 
> 
> 
> Now, would the Thermalright Archon go over the 2nd slot or not? Could someone help me determine this? According to this pic it does go over the 1st slot, but are all mobos same in this regard?
> 
> I was also thinking of doing north-south for more concentrated airflow out of the case (having 140mm on the top and 120mm at the back, the 120mm fan isn't helping much), but that would easily go over the RAM slots. I might do that if the RAM I get is low profile.


I would love to answer your question, but to do so I need more information about it. For example, I would definitely need the motherboard model and your case.


----------



## lehtv

Yeah I know, I was creating my signature as I just registered. Should appear below

EDIT: asd. didn't know of the "system info" feature. BRB








EDIT2: Here we go.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12329721*
> I had some interesting results.
> I ran 5 loops of IBT at high at stock settings in the BIOS. I left 5 minutes before and after to get accurate idle temps.
> 
> With a single TY-140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too shabby.
> Idle temps are pretty much the same, plus or minus a few degrees. Under load, it isn't any better (performance wise) than the stock cooler (in my experience). But, I did see quite a lot of dust, so I could run it again in a few days once I get my new case.
> 
> I am kind of curious to see how well it'd work @ 3.6Ghz (since i only need +0.012v for it to be stable). But I don't really need to. I found out what the loud fan is when I idle. It's my case fans. -_-
> 
> I hope you guys enjoyed. Desktop cat approves. ^_^
> 
> E/ So I just got done playing L4D2 for about an hour.
> Pretty good temps for being passive, imo.


Holy crap... how are you passive temps so low? As you saw, mine hit 93C...


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lehtv;12339760*
> Interesting thread... I'm considering getting an Archon. But even in east-west setup I'm not sure if the metallic fan holder won't go over the second RAM slot. I want to keep that slot usable in case of an upgrade to 3x4gb ram with tall heat spreaders like Vengeance for example.
> 
> Currently I have Scythe Mugen 2. With the fan on, it goes over the 2nd RAM slot. Without fan, it keeps the 1st slot free as well. This is what my situation looks like (hold on I'll get my camera):
> 
> 
> 
> Now, would the Thermalright Archon go over the 2nd slot or not? Could someone help me determine this? According to this pic it does go over the 1st slot, but are all mobos same in this regard?
> 
> I was also thinking of doing north-south for more concentrated airflow out of the case (having 140mm on the top and 120mm at the back, the 120mm fan isn't helping much), but that would easily go over the RAM slots. I might do that if the RAM I get is low profile.


Ok, I've done my research. If you install an Archon with the included TY-140 fan, compared to your mugen 2, you would get an extra 5-ish cm. What that means is this: take the very edge of your mugen including the fan, and subtract 5cm from it. That will be where the edge of the archon with its fan will end up. 5cm should be more than enough to free up your RAM slots. On my sig rig, I have the Vengeance RAM with the Archon and I have more than enough space for them.



That is the picture of the Vengeance and Archon in my rig. You should have roughly the same clearance considering that both our boards are X58 ones made by ASUS... The only thing to consider is the width of the Archon. The length of the archon was purposely designed to fit motherboards without blocking any of the RAM slots. However, to compensate for the loss in length, they made it wider and taller.



That should give you an idea of the width that the Archon occupies. In my case, it comes close to the first PCI-E x16 slot, but still leaves about 2-3 inches of space between itself. As for height, assuming you keep your R3, you should have about 20-30mm of space between the top of the Archon and your side panel.

In short, you're good to go.


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12339726*
> OP has a 932.
> HAF X is bigger than a 932.
> Archon will fit in a HAF X.


well.. the HAF-X has a 200 fan shroud... if you consider that in, it might not fit. I just want to be sure because I have to import it from overseas =x


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;12339902*
> Holy crap... how are you passive temps so low? As you saw, mine hit 93C...


Low ambients. I live in a cold/wet/cold region. lol. It's about 40-60F during the day. Granted, it is ~68-70F in the house, but my room was pretty chilly, I'd have to guess 63-65F.
Plus I have an i5, and HT adds a lot of heat.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12341281*
> Low ambients. I live in a cold/wet/cold region. lol. It's about 40-60F during the day. Granted, it is ~68-70F in the house, but my room was pretty chilly, I'd have to guess 63-65F.
> Plus I have an i5, and HT adds a lot of heat.


I live in Canada where it's -25 or less Celsius almost always... (-13F).... But my room was around 21c or 68F....

I do have ht on, so that might be a big factor.... I'll have to check it with ht off...

Even then tho, difference of roughly 50c is massive....


----------



## lehtv

Thanks for clearing that up for me, shinigamibob. However I checked the Fractal Design website and it says the case supports up to 165mm high CPU coolers. According to the Thermalright site, Archon is 170.25mm high. However, Scythe mugen is 157-158mm high, and I just measured the space between the Mugen 2 and the side of the case, there's only about 12-13mm. So the Fractal Design website underestimates the space there is, there is just about 5mm more space than it claims (i.e. 165mm vs measured 170mm), assuming my Mugen 2 is 158mm.

It is an extremely tough call. It might be that sliding the side of the case in place after installation will scratch off some of the acoustic padding









Alternatively I could blunt the pointy bits on top of the heatsink with a hammer to make sure it fits ;D modding ftw. Cos I really like how thin it is and that it comes with a 140mm fan. Currently my idle temps are higher than I'd like (40-43) with a fan that I barely notice, but with Archon I could probably get better noise levels with higher airflow and the heatsink itself is probably better quality too.


----------



## lehtv

On second thought... Even though it's more expensive, I'm thinking of leaning towards Thermalright HR-02 with a 140mm fan of my choice. Because of it's interesting design, below, it won't block any ram slots in north-south or east-west configuration. And according to reviews it performs very well, even in passive mode.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lehtv*


On second thought... Even though it's more expensive, I'm thinking of leaning towards Thermalright HR-02 with a 140mm fan of my choice. Because of it's interesting design, below, it won't block any ram slots in north-south or east-west configuration. And according to reviews it performs very well, even in passive mode.











Hey, its your call. We're only here to help. If you feel that the HR-02 will fit your needs, by all means, go for it. I don't mean to be cynical or anything.... I just wanna point out that it is ultimately your call.









Oh, and I forgot... Welcome to OCN!!


----------



## lehtv

Thanks









Actually HR-02 in north-south config would extend over the first memory slot. It would be 80mm from the center to the east, my Mugen 2 is 75mm. It would leave about 1-2mm clearance between the cooler and my first memory module







that thing is huge, I want one









I wonder what it could do with two silent 140mm fans in push-pull north-south config... hmmmm. What's the best 140mm fan for noise/airflow at sub 1000rpm? EDIT: The Archon's TY-140 fan seems to be it: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coo..._12.html#sect0


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


I live in Canada where it's -25 or less Celsius almost always... (-13F).... But my room was around 21c or 68F....

I do have ht on, so that might be a big factor.... I'll have to check it with ht off...

Even then tho, difference of roughly 50c is massive....


Maybe your chip is just naturally hot? What are temps like with fan(s)?


----------



## ehume

Has anyone seen this?

"Sandy Bridge close to 6 GHz on air"

"The highest reached clock frequency today is 5 865.1 MHz and this was a combination of x58 multiplier and 101.12 MHz processor bus. The cooling was a Thermalright Archon heatsink."


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


Maybe your chip is just naturally hot? What are temps like with fan(s)?


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Has anyone seen this?

"Sandy Bridge close to 6 GHz on air"

"The highest reached clock frequency today is 5 865.1 MHz and this was a combination of x58 multiplier and 101.12 MHz processor bus. The cooling was a Thermalright Archon heatsink."


Now that is the sort of news that makes me feel that my money was well spent.

Thanks for the info...


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*





Speedfan is pretty bad. Use realtemp/hw monitor.
Maybe HT just adds a bunch of heat. Very possible. You could run a bench with HT on and run it again with it off.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Now that is the sort of news that makes me feel that my money was well spent.

Thanks for the info...


I know, right?


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


Speedfan is pretty bad. Use realtemp/hw monitor.
Maybe HT just adds a bunch of heat. Very possible. You could run a bench with HT on and run it again with it off.


Yea, I'll do that sometime this weekend... I'm still a student so time is not something I have a whole lot of...


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Yea, I'll do that sometime this weekend... I'm still a student so time is not something I have a whole lot of...










I know how that is. Luckily the way I scheduled my classes (completely by accident) I have 3 day weekends.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


I know how that is. Luckily the way I scheduled my classes (completely by accident) I have 3 day weekends.










I'm guessing you're in university/college. I'm still in high school, so I don't really have much choice on the scheduling of my classes. However, I will be able to in about 6-7 months from now when I go to university myself... that is, if everything works out properly...


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


I'm guessing you're in university/college. I'm still in high school, so I don't really have much choice on the scheduling of my classes. However, I will be able to in about 6-7 months from now when I go to university myself... that is, if everything works out properly...










College.
High school sucks. Once you get to college, you will have an irrational and indefinite hate for high school.


----------



## Qu1cK

fan Xigmatek XLF is good for my cabinet K62 Lancool and the archon thermalright?


----------



## Bassdoken

Are you planning on putting it on the Archon? The TY-140 is pretty good. No point in replacing it. It's seriously really quiet. I can't tell the difference between having the fan on their and running it passively. My case fans are louder.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


Are you planning on putting it on the Archon? The TY-140 is pretty good. No point in replacing it. It's seriously really quiet. I can't tell the difference between having the fan on their and running it passively. My case fans are louder.


So true.... I also can't hear the fan when its running at 30% speed or max rpm... its is seriously DEAD silent... its unbelievable considering the amount of air it pushes


----------



## grassh0ppa

i wish the Archon was sold by NCIX


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa;12365828*
> i wish the Archon was sold by NCIX


If you're in canada, you can get it shipped to your place if you buy it from memory express. That's where I bought mine from.

Here is the link to it:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX31207(ME).aspx

They also do price matching if you find a better price elsewhere


----------



## Uantyv

Quote:



fromSupport <[email protected]>
toNot telling
cc[email protected]
dateSun, Feb 13, 2011 at 11:08 PM
subjectRE: Contact Message, From







Vytautas)

hide details 11:08 PM (15 minutes ago)

Hi,

I put the Archon in a Silverstone Fortress2 and the Raven is basically the same case inside.

TR Support,

Bob

From: Thermalright USA [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Sunday, February 13, 2011 3:38 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Contact Message, From







Vytautas)

Contact Message, From







Vytautas)

* Full Name:
Contact Message, From







Vytautas)

* E-mail:
Secret









* Country / Region:
Lithuania

* Subject:
Thermalright Archon Height issue

* Topic:
[email protected]

* Suggestions:
I have Silverstone raven 02 which has clearance for 169mm cpu coolers would Thermalright Archon fit. Since I couldn\\'t find anyone with archon and raven 02 posting anywhere
Since i need confirmation of it fitting since i am torn between Archon and H70.


Wow that was ridiculously fast answer from thermalright support less then 1hour


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uantyv*


Wow that was ridiculously fast answer from thermalright support less then 1hour










damn.... I was hoping for that rep... oh well


----------



## BigC208

Hi guys, just registered. Having a new system in the pipeline and was planning on getting a Noctua NH-D14. Turns out that won't work out with all the ram modules on the Rampage extreme III. Turns out the Archon with two fans is better acording to a lot of reviews. I'm getting a HAF X and wonder if that fits with the door fan duct for the videocard. Also, I'm getting 3 Palit gtx580 3gb gpu's and wondered if the width of the Archon is going to block the first PCI e lane. Maybe someone here has a similar setup.
Asus Rampage extreme III with three GPU's and an Archon. Thanks


----------



## ehume

Archon blocks slot 1. You have a no-go.


----------



## pacho

Is there significant difference with a push/pull configuration from a single fan? I just got my archon with an extra TY-140 but I have noticed that in push/pull it tends to create quite some noise when the pull fan is running, I would say is because the blades are too close to the fins of the archon.


----------



## Blacklac

I gained 1-2C from the 2nd fan on my Archon. However, I still do not hear them over my case fans, which are relatively quiet. But if you hear it, I'd say its not worth the 2nd fan unless every degree counts.


----------



## BigC208

Thanks Ehume, I thought I could use the #2,3 and 4 pci express slots. Read the rage III extreme manual and it instructs to use #1, 3 and 4 for tri sli. The search continues.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pacho*


Is there significant difference with a push/pull configuration from a single fan? I just got my archon with an extra TY-140 but I have noticed that in push/pull it tends to create quite some noise when the pull fan is running, I would say is because the blades are too close to the fins of the archon.


Time to put double-stick pads (try 3M Mounting Squares) at the corners of your fan to give them clearance. Yesterday I noticed that my TY-140's extend beyond their frames. I had to put some mounting square spacers at the corners to allow me to use the fan in the center of my D14.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigC208*


Thanks Ehume, I thought I could use the #2,3 and 4 pci express slots. Read the rage III extreme manual and it instructs to use #1, 3 and 4 for tri sli. The search continues.


Glad to help. That could have been an expensive mishap.


----------



## seesee

hmm question.. will Archon fit a Sabertooth x58?


----------



## Bassdoken

I think it will. I don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seesee*


hmm question.. will Archon fit a Sabertooth x58?


Looks like it should . . . if you don't try putting something in slot 1.


----------



## Qu1cK




----------



## Bassdoken

You got it!








How are you liking it so far?


----------



## Uantyv

Squeezed an Archon into Antec 900







that was seriously Tight fit


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uantyv*


Squeezed an Archon into Antec 900







that was seriously right fit


Picture?


----------



## Uantyv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12524999*
> Picture?




























My temps are 44 Idlle 84C load max at 25C room temp. 4.2 oc at 1.33V cpu.


----------



## ehume

@Uantyv - nice to know an Archon will fit in that . . . is that an Antec 900?

I see you have left the slot covers off. I do that too. Does it help you?


----------



## Uantyv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


@Uantyv - nice to know an Archon will fit in that . . . is that an Antec 900?

I see you have left the slot covers off. I do that too. Does it help you?


Yes it's Antec 900. You mean the slot covers at the mobo? If those then yes helps a lot especially since my PSU blows air into the case and it all moves out once it hits the video card i get quite ridiculous air movement at the back.

I cut my case to get some cables to the back but it is still a rats nest







, but looking for replacement case now


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uantyv*


Yes it's Antec 900. You mean the slot covers at the mobo? If those then yes helps a lot especially since my PSU blows air into the case and it all moves out once it hits the video card i get quite ridiculous air movement at the back.

I cut my case to get some cables to the back but it is still a rats nest







, but looking for replacement case now










Your PSU blows air into the case? That fan on most psu's is an intake fan, not exhaust. Do check the airflow.


----------



## Uantyv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Your PSU blows air into the case? That fan on most psu's is an intake fan, not exhaust. Do check the airflow.


Yes i did check it, especially when i was testing my power loads. Yes it blows into the case and wind force is around 1900rpm Scythe SS when i go above 400W from wall.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uantyv*


My temps are 44 Idlle 84C load max at 25C room temp. 4.2 oc at 1.33V cpu.


ok that's good... My CPU temps were idling near the 40s when overclocked to 3.8. Te only reason being I'm guessing is that my whole rig us stuck in a computer table enclosure. That was designed for the tiny oem computers, but my haf 932 just barely fits. The top and side fans are severely restricted in terms if air flow... I was worried for a minute there when I thought that the archon wasn't performing as should be...

Whew...


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uantyv*


Yes i did check it, especially when i was testing my power loads. Yes it blows into the case and wind force is around 1900rpm Scythe SS when i go above 400W from wall.


Highly unusual. Is it under warranty? If so, check with the brand seller. If the fan was put in backwards it would explain your results. Those fans cool the psu better when they draw air into the little steel box.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


ok that's good... My CPU temps were idling near the 40s when overclocked to 3.8. Te only reason being I'm guessing is that my whole rig us stuck in a computer table enclosure. That was designed for the tiny oem computers, but my haf 932 just barely fits. The top and side fans are severely restricted in terms if air flow... I was worried for a minute there when I thought that the archon wasn't performing as should be...

Whew...


Lawl. The cooler is awesome, you just have it in a tiny enclosure. Why do you have it like that, thought? That will pretty much guarantee heat issues in the long run.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12532268*
> Lawl. The cooler is awesome, you just have it in a tiny enclosure. Why do you have it like that, thought? That will pretty much guarantee heat issues in the long run.


I know... I want a new table, but money doesn't grow on trees. Its one of those humongous corner-tables with space for CD's and a whatnots... The space for the actual computer tower is just enough to fit my HAF 932... like I literally have less than 1cm on each side. The top has a bit less than 5cm tho...









Also, all this time, I was mistaking CPU temperature for core temperature. Damn... I can't believe I made such a huge mistake for the past 5+ years... I fail big time... It was only today that I realized that there is a CPU temperature and individual core temperatures as well...









Yea, so now my CPU idles at 32C, while the actual cores are less than 43C. This is actually in agreement with the reviews at HardOCP where their CPU idled at 27-28 and cores were 33-35. Its like the enclosure increases cpu temperature by a few degrees...

Also something to note - I was taking a look inside my case today through the front, and it seems the little tabs that the Archon has on top are actually touching the fan grille on my side cover. I don't have a picture of it right now, but I'll put one up tomorrow. It doesn't seem to be causing any problems, but the cooler "just" seems to be touching the side.


----------



## seesee

i heard HR-02 is slightly better than archon, with the option to run as a passive cooler.. is it true?


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12539244*
> i heard HR-02 is slightly better than archon, with the option to run as a passive cooler.. is it true?


Take a look at the comparison graphs here: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/12/08/thermalright_archon_cpu_air_cooler_review/3

The Archon is always in the top 3 places,, whereas the HR-02 is always under it. Granted, this does not mean a whole lot in terms of actual performance because the HR-02 is only warmer by a few degrees... but the Archon is definitely better...


----------



## ehume

x-bit did a couple of reviews called "two against one."
Part 1 has HR02=D14, here.
Part 2 has SA>D14, here.


----------



## warensemble

Will this hsf work in a fractal-design xl case? I am a bit worried bc of the top 180mm fan that the case comes with: http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&prod=54

does the archon extend passed the top of the motherboard slightly?


----------



## tonus

Problem with pressure bracket is there and this cooler as in Venomous X.


----------



## Uantyv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warensemble;12610976*
> Will this hsf work in a fractal-design xl case? I am a bit worried bc of the top 180mm fan that the case comes with: http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&prod=54
> 
> does the archon extend passed the top of the motherboard slightly?


It doesn't extend over the mobo.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Take a look at the comparison graphs here: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/...ooler_review/3

The Archon is always in the top 3 places,, whereas the HR-02 is always under it. Granted, this does not mean a whole lot in terms of actual performance because the HR-02 is only warmer by a few degrees... but the Archon is definitely better...


That's funny because the chart you posted on the first page shows this. It has the HR-02 + 120mm fan ~1C cooler.


----------



## Bassdoken

It depends on the reviewer, APR.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a pet rock*


That's funny because the chart you posted on the first page shows this. It has the HR-02 + 120mm fan ~1C cooler.


Ok fine... I was wrong - and for the record, the HR-02 only beats it by literally 0.4C on both idle and load. However, that is only one review - I was referring to the reviews when I said that it was cooler... Honestly though, it really shouldn't/won't make any difference in terms of actual cooling performance.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;12633659*
> Ok fine... I was wrong - and for the record, the HR-02 only beats it by literally 0.4C on both idle and load. However, that is only one review - I was referring to the reviews when I said that it was cooler... Honestly though, it really shouldn't/won't make any difference in terms of actual cooling performance.


Exactly. They're both good coolers. As to which is better, it depends purely on your needs (tall ram sinks, or not >8" wide case).


----------



## a pet rock

Yeah, he just said it's "definitely better" when they're really about even. To me, the difference between all the top-line Thermalright's is in how it fits your rig. The SA covers RAM slots, and the Archon is freaking tall and might cover a PCI-e slot. The HR-02 is just cool







. Wish I could take pics for ya, bass.


----------



## Garman

Just ordered this baby and it will be here on Tuesday!







Will be joining the club as soon as I put it in and take pictures.

I have a question about mounting it with the AMD hardware. Will I have the option of mounting it North or South as well as East or West? Currently with my Xiggy Dark Knight I am only able to mount it North/South and I am really hoping to mount this East/West if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garman;12636574*
> Just ordered this baby and it will be here on Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be joining the club as soon as I put it in and take pictures.
> 
> I have a question about mounting it with the AMD hardware. Will I have the option of mounting it North or South as well as East or West? Currently with my Xiggy Dark Knight I am only able to mount it North/South and I am really hoping to mount this East/West if possible.
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to OCN!

The Archon is capable of being mounted in both a north/south as well as an east/west configuration. It all depends on if your case allows for such a configuration. I see that you do have a Storm Sniper which is roughly the same as my HAF 932, if not bigger. I personally can fit my Archon in both a N/S and E/W config, so that shouldn't be a problem.

I'm looking forward to the pics - this should be pretty awesome.

PS - You might wanna add your system to the system sig - click on the User CP up top, and select add system from the left sidebar.


----------



## Garman

Thanks Shini! I updated my system. I appreciate that. I had it all listed under my sig and never even seen the "add system" link!







I repped ya for that!

I love my case. It is big and fat and has tons of room!







I originally had the front, side and top 200 mm case fans but I found it had tons of airflow with just the front fan and top fan so I removed the side fan and put a window in. I am not expecting to have any issues fitting the Archon inside. I was torn between the Archon and the Venomous X Black cooler. I really only liked the Venomous cooler because it was black. I believe the Archon can out perform it by a couple of degrees so I decided to go with the better performing cooler in the end. I have always used AS5 for my paste but I picked up some MX-4 for this install. Can't wait to see the results.









I will definitely will post pics when I install my new cooler.

Cheers!


----------



## Qu1cK

enter archon in haf 932 without having to get the side fan?


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1cK;12649188*
> enter archon in haf 932 without having to get the side fan?


Oh yea. I personally have the HAF 932 and the archon fits without any problem with the side fan still attached. You are good to go!


----------



## Qu1cK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;12649212*
> Oh yea. I personally have the HAF 932 and the archon fits without any problem with the side fan still attached. You are good to go!


Thanks! change my K62 for a HAF 932


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qu1cK*


Thanks! change my K62 for a HAF 932










Did it have issues fitting inside the K62?


----------



## Elohim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elohim*


Nice! I'm withyou!








The Archon fits in the Lian Li 7FN/60FN...

Oh and two more Reviews:

http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=...rdware&seite=5
http://www.technic3d.com/article-112...er-im-test.htm


i8 already posted some info on the 1st page, you dont want to add it?


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim;12653217*
> i8 already posted some info on the 1st page, you dont want to add it?


So sorry... I didnt see that... I normally skip the front page when I visit this thread.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12651713*
> Did it have issues fitting inside the K62?


Nope... The archon should fit inside k62 without any problem. Bassdoken has a slightly smaller case it seems and it fits perfectly fine in his. Also, refer to the first page to see more about the k62 compatibility.


----------



## Garman

Ok, got my Archon and installed it tonight. Did some testing with it. It did beat my Xiggy Dark Knight....but not as much as I was thinking it would.

I ran OCCT for a full hour on just the CPU test. Here are my results:

Dark Knight 
At Idle 
Core # 
0 30 
1 30 
2 30 
3 30

Archon
At Idle
Core #
0 29.1
1 29.1
2 29.0
3 29.1

Highest temp reached
Dark Knight 
0 52.5 
1 52.5 
2 52.4 
3 52.1

Archon
0 48.6
1 48.9
2 48.9
3 48.6

So the Archon beat my Dark Knight by .9 degrees at idle and by 3.6 degrees at the highest point. One difference between the two set ups is that the Dark Knight had to be mounted North/South because of the mount and I mounted the Archon East/West because I prefer it that way. My Dark Knight was exhausting into my 200 mm top exhaust fan while my Archon is exhausting thru my 120 mm rear fan. This definitely could make a difference and I realize that. The other difference between my two testing set ups was that the Xiggy had AS5 paste applied and my Archon had MX-4 applied.

I knew before I bought this cooler that my temps were not really all that bad, but I just felt like upgrading because I could. In the end was it really worth it to me?? Well maybe. My temps stay below 50 C now and that is cool. Was it worth $75 to save around 4 degress...probably not. I think that this little test says alot about the Dark Knight as well. Great cooler for the price!!

Anyway I am going to attach some pics of the Archon installed. Notice the awesome wire management job!!
















Oh and I had tons of room in my Storm Sniper case!! That is an awesome case!


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;12659617*
> Nope... The archon should fit inside k62 without any problem. Bassdoken has a slightly smaller case it seems and it fits perfectly fine in his. Also, refer to the first page to see more about the k62 compatibility.


You do realize that you just quoted me while referring to me, right?









I actually meant to tell you, I got a new case and I need to measure how much clearance I have from the top. I need to update my slot on the g-doc page, but I don't have editing power, and I wouldn't want to create another.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12665200*
> You do realize that you just quoted me while referring to me, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually meant to tell you, I got a new case and I need to measure how much clearance I have from the top. I need to update my slot on the g-doc page, but I don't have editing power, and I wouldn't want to create another.


OMFGG... I messed up bad...

But I do have a legit reason tho... I was replying from my iPod, which for some weird reason doesn't show username above the actual post... it's just a whole block of text...
Also, I read the post wrong... I interpreted it as you asking whether the archon fit inside the case...

Now if only I can figure out how to put the embarrassed smiley on this blasted iPod...

Gah... I feel so embarrassed....


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;12668697*
> OMFGG... I messed up bad...
> 
> But I do have a legit reason tho... I was replying from my iPod, which for some weird reason doesn't show username above the actual post... it's just a whole block of text...
> Also, I read the post wrong... I interpreted it as you asking whether the archon fit inside the case...
> 
> Now if only I can figure out how to put the embarrassed smiley on this blasted iPod...
> 
> Gah... I feel so embarrassed....


Lawl.
I wonder if he had issues fitting the Archon in that case. I mean, he shouldn't have, seeing as the K58 I had is a tad smaller, and it fit just fine in there. It was a tight fit, but it still fit. lol.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garman;12662156*
> Ok, got my Archon and installed it tonight. Did some testing with it. It did beat my Xiggy Dark Knight....but not as much as I was thinking it would.
> 
> I ran OCCT for a full hour on just the CPU test. Here are my results:
> 
> Dark Knight
> At Idle
> Core #
> 0 30
> 1 30
> 2 30
> 3 30
> 
> Archon
> At Idle
> Core #
> 0 29.1
> 1 29.1
> 2 29.0
> 3 29.1
> 
> Highest temp reached
> Dark Knight
> 0 52.5
> 1 52.5
> 2 52.4
> 3 52.1
> 
> Archon
> 0 48.6
> 1 48.9
> 2 48.9
> 3 48.6
> 
> So the Archon beat my Dark Knight by .9 degrees at idle and by 3.6 degrees at the highest point. One difference between the two set ups is that the Dark Knight had to be mounted North/South because of the mount and I mounted the Archon East/West because I prefer it that way. My Dark Knight was exhausting into my 200 mm top exhaust fan while my Archon is exhausting thru my 120 mm rear fan. This definitely could make a difference and I realize that. The other difference between my two testing set ups was that the Xiggy had AS5 paste applied and my Archon had MX-4 applied.
> 
> I knew before I bought this cooler that my temps were not really all that bad, but I just felt like upgrading because I could. In the end was it really worth it to me?? Well maybe. My temps stay below 50 C now and that is cool. Was it worth $75 to save around 4 degress...probably not. I think that this little test says alot about the Dark Knight as well. Great cooler for the price!!
> 
> Anyway I am going to attach some pics of the Archon installed. Notice the awesome wire management job!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I had tons of room in my Storm Sniper case!! That is an awesome case!


Interesting results. I'd say the TIM is pretty much negligible, the difference would be 1-2C MAX. But what I find interesting is the north south position vs east and west. To me, if you have top vents it makes more sense to have the HS exhaust facing that way than out the usually smaller rear fan.

Most cases have intake on the side, bottom and front, so the HS would be getting fresh air directly from those fans and pushing it out the top.


----------



## Garman

My case has the 200 mm intake fan in the front and 120 mm intake fan on the bottom. I have the 200 mm fan for the side panel, but I removed it to put my window panel in. I really do not have any issues at all with my temps. My psu is pulling air from the outside and exhausting it out the back.

I could change the orientation of my cooler, but don't really feel the need to right now. Maybe someday I will give it a go and see how it does effect my temps. I am actually thinking that I would have preferred the looks of the Venomous X Black over the Archon and the temperature differences between the two are pretty low.

I am trying to decide which cooler to sell...the Dark Knight or the Archon as I do not need both of them and there really isn't all that much of a difference between the two in my situation. I do however like mounting the cooler East/West.


----------



## Bassdoken

That's because you have an AMD cpu. Those are generally really cool. I'll never understand why people will run them on water when they don't really go over 55C on a good air cooler that doesn't cost >$200


----------



## seesee

just order Archon to replace my H70.








Hope it will arrives next week


----------



## Garman

Man I would have given you a good deal on the one I just recd Tuesday!!


----------



## fifty

hi guys, just planning to get this cooler.
just a question before i place the order, does it fit in any position with 4x4gb stick of vengeance?
thanks


----------



## Bassdoken

It should. It would definitely fit if it was in a West/East config. Not 100% sure on a North/South config.


----------



## Keatonus

Just ordered my Archon! Can't wait to get it in the mail =]


----------



## fifty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12696197*
> It should. It would definitely fit if it was in a West/East config. Not 100% sure on a North/South config.


hi!,
thanks for the tip, i forgot to specify my config:
2600k, p8p67evo and ofc 4x4gb vengeance.
I know the c-14 would fit with the top fan config, but i rather have the archon (pwm, no orizontal crap, and from the reviews it looks even more silent and just better overall look).
Next week ill be part of the club


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fifty;12697867*
> hi!,
> thanks for the tip, i forgot to specify my config:
> 2600k, p8p67evo and ofc 4x4gb vengeance.
> I know the c-14 would fit with the top fan config, but i rather have the archon (pwm, no orizontal crap, and from the reviews it looks even more silent and just better overall look).
> Next week ill be part of the club


Looking forward to some pics of that build









Give me a holler when you do get the cooler and I'll add you to the members list.

Something for everyone else: I know a bunch of people did get the archon recently...same goes for you... Give me a shout and I'll add you to the list...


----------



## Garman

CrazyPC is going out of business and just had the Archon at 50% off! They are sold out now.


----------



## Keatonus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Garman*


CrazyPC is going out of business and just had the Archon at 50% off! They are sold out now.


Yep, thats where I picked mine up.


----------



## tonus

Has anyone who has installed Archon in case haf 912.


----------



## Garman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Keatonus*


Yep, thats where I picked mine up.


Yep....me too...but the week before....at Full price!!
















LOL oh well at least it works good!

*Please add me to the club.*


----------



## Bassdoken

You have to take a picture.


----------



## Garman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12705025*
> You have to take a picture.


I have 4 pictures attached on post #165....do I need to post more??


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garman;12707096*
> I have 4 pictures attached on post #165....do I need to post more??


Oh. I didn't see those.








Send a PM to shin


----------



## Garman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12707341*
> Oh. I didn't see those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send a PM to shin










Ok! Will do. I was thinking....man this is a tough club to get into!!







:laughings


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garman;12703424*
> Yep....me too...but the week before....at Full price!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL oh well at least it works good!
> 
> *Please add me to the club.*


Congrats, you are now an official member... For what it's worth...

And anyone else, please send me a PM if you want to be added to the list. I find that I miss posts that have an "add me" somewhere...


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Congrats, you are now an official member... For what it's worth...

And anyone else, please send me a PM if you want to be added to the list. I find that I miss posts that have an "add me" somewhere...


hint:
Hit Ctrl + F, and search for the phrase "add me"


----------



## QuackPot

Can archons fit in 690 II's when the case 140mm fans installed on the roof?


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;12715561*
> Can archons fit in 690 II's when the case 140mm fans installed on the roof?


Does the fan go over the motherboard? If not, it should fit.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;12715561*
> Can archons fit in 690 II's when the case 140mm fans installed on the roof?


Probably not with the rear fan. But you will want to have that blocked off in any case, and use the forward top fan as intake, to give the Arhcon cool air from the outside rather than warm air from inside the case.


----------



## seesee

H70 wins Thermalright Archon?

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/03/10/antec_khler_h2o_620_cpu_water_cooler_review/3


----------



## pacho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12724680*
> H70 wins Thermalright Archon?
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/03/10/antec_khler_h2o_620_cpu_water_cooler_review/3


Judging from the sound level test I bet they had both H70s fans running at full power. Put those two fans on the Archon and I'm sure it beats the H70.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seesee*


H70 wins Thermalright Archon?

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...ooler_review/3


To be fair though, that is a watercooler. Comparing water to air isn't fair...even then, the temperature difference is negligible... Literally 2c behind at most


----------



## yoshi245

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


To be fair though, that is a watercooler. Comparing water to air isn't fair...even then, the temperature difference is negligible... Literally 2c behind at most


Thing is that's an oddity. Past results have shown the NH-D14 beating the H70. The SA and an Archon are practically neck and neck or extremely close to the D14, why the H70 suddenly pulls ahead is more of a question as to what fans and how many were used on it along with how hard they were blowing.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoshi245*


Thing is that's an oddity. Past results have shown the NH-D14 beating the H70. The SA and an Archon are practically neck and neck or extremely close to the D14, why the H70 suddenly pulls ahead is more of a question as to what fans and how many were used on it along with how hard they were blowing.


That is true... it really does depend on the fans used.


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;12732166*
> To be fair though, that is a watercooler. Comparing water to air isn't fair...even then, the temperature difference is negligible... Literally 2c behind at most


well they cost about the same price and generally the public feels that high end air cooler should beat H70


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;12733510*
> That is true... it really does depend on the fans used.


This is so true. And it depends on what thermal paste, how controlled the environment that is being tested in, etc.

It's not really an apples vs apples comparison if there is no base line. Plus comparing a cooler with 2 fans with a cooler with 1 fan is a little one sided.


----------



## yoshi245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12734498*
> This is so true. And it depends on what thermal paste, how controlled the environment that is being tested in, etc.
> 
> It's not really an apples vs apples comparison if there is no base line. Plus comparing a cooler with 2 fans with a cooler with 1 fan is a little one sided.


Exactly this. If we had identical testing conditions between the H70 and the Archon, we could see some similar apples to apples results, which would help identify which is at least the better of the 2.

IE: Both coolers have GT AP-15's in push/pull. Both using same paste (whatever it may be, whether Shin Etsu X23 7783D, or MX-4, or CFIII, or even AS5 or any other paste as long as both coolers use the same). Exact ambient temps, open test bench or inside closed case (maybe both) in regards to results.


----------



## QuackPot

If anyone has an Archon and a CM 690 II case can you post some pics of the insides of it so I can see how much room is available between the CPU cooler and the top of the case? Would be very much appriciated.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoshi245*


Thing is that's an oddity. Past results have shown the NH-D14 beating the H70. The SA and an Archon are practically neck and neck or extremely close to the D14, why the H70 suddenly pulls ahead is more of a question as to what fans and how many were used on it along with how hard they were blowing.


i dont know, there are indeed a few reviews that have the h70 beating the top air coolers.
but even then, when it comes to cooling you always have to look at the relation of noise and cooling-performance.
in this review the h70 is almost 4 times louder than the archon. 
if you put a 5000rpm fan on a 212+ or S1283, i'm pretty sure it will perform better than the Archon, too (only up to a certain point of course)...


----------



## ehume

Put high performance (= noisy) fans on a D14 or a SA or an Archon and see temps improve as well. Ain't no free.


----------



## jackalope_nc

Just snagged a archon used for one month from ebay for $55.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...253D&viewitem=


----------



## magicase

PCCG has both the Archon and SA for $89.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=416&products_id=16968

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=416&products_id=16967


----------



## Uantyv

Reseated reapplied paste now 80C load at 4.1 with 30m prime







was 87C before.


----------



## ditchmagnet

I will have to take my pics and stuff, but I just switched to an Archon and I love it.

Uantyv, what is your ambient and vcore at 4.1? I am only at 3.9ghz with 1.216vcore, but I don't go over 73c in LinX at about 19c ambient and 1 fan. I reseated a few times today, but seems like I can't get much lower than that right now.


----------



## shinigamibob

I recently installed the second TY-140 fan and did a quick lighting job. I must say, I am quite pleased with myself.

If you want MOAR pictures of the lighting, hit this thread, or the original flickr page.



Blue and white LED's on:


----------



## Bassdoken

You got some cable management to do.









I don't get why you have an i7 950 paired with SLI 450s. Especially on a 750W PSU. lol.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12988364*
> You got some cable management to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why you have an i7 950 paired with SLI 450s. Especially on a 750W PSU. lol.


I know, I'm just waiting till I have some time on my hands to sleeve all my cables. But TBH, I'm just not that good at cable management. If you could point me in the right direction, that would be much appreciated.

And whats wrong with my pairing of the CPU and GPU? Unless you mean that my GPU's are greatly underpowered compared to my CPU, in which case it is because I was kinda short on funds. I'm just waiting until the summer when I get my scholarships to drop a pair of 570's...


----------



## joelmartinez

this will fit in 922 right because if yes I think i will pick one up at mwave for $78 shipped


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joelmartinez*


this will fit in 922 right because if yes I think i will pick one up at mwave for $78 shipped


Yea, this will fit no problem. The haf 932 is only 9" wide while the 922 is 10" wide. The archon will fit in it no problem.


----------



## joelmartinez

Yay hopefully I can buy tonight if I finish my english project if not tomorrow
EDIT not tonight hopefully tomorrow


----------



## magicase

Does anyone know if the Archon will fit in a FT02 case?


----------



## joelmartinez

I also wanna know if the archon will block my Pci express x16 slot or not and if I need to remove any heatsinks


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magicase*


Does anyone know if the Archon will fit in a FT02 case?


It depends. It will probably barely fit if you have the window version. It will probably press against the foam or even against the metal if you have the windowless one. More info here starting mid-page.


----------



## QuackPot

Can anyone post some pics of an archon on a P67 motherboard. Just wanted to see how high up it goes so I can compare it to see if it'll fit in my rig.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;12995849*
> Can anyone post some pics of an archon on a P67 motherboard. Just wanted to see how high up it goes so I can compare it to see if it'll fit in my rig.


Check the thread I linked to in the previous post, there are some pictures of an Archon on a P8P67 Pro there.


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kisakuku;12995867*
> Check the thread I linked to in the previous post, there are some pictures of an Archon on a P8P67 Pro there.


Thanks for that.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joelmartinez*


I also wanna know if the archon will block my Pci express x16 slot or not and if I need to remove any heatsinks


Nah... It won't block any of the pcie slots... It might come very close to the very first slot, but not close enough to actually block it...


----------



## joelmartinez

Thank you again hopefully I will join soon


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Nah... It won't block any of the pcie slots... It might come very close to the very first slot, but not close enough to actually block it...


Archon blocks the first PCIe slot on ATX mobos with 7 slots.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kisakuku*


Archon blocks the first PCIe slot on ATX mobos with 7 slots.


Ok thats true, but TBH, have you ever seen a normal consumer grade mobo that actually has a slot in that spot? Like a motherboard that normal people can actually afford. AFAIK, Archon blocks the first port in the case, but not normally a port that would be used on a motherboard. Correct me if I'm wrong here though.


----------



## joelmartinez

i saw a pic of archon blocking pci-e x16 on maximus III extreme

on gigabyte though the first is like a pci or something i don't need so i don't care about blocking that, and it will clear the fairly tall heatsink with gigabyte written on it right?


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Ok thats true, but TBH, have you ever seen a normal consumer grade mobo that actually has a slot in that spot? Like a motherboard that normal people can actually afford. AFAIK, Archon blocks the first port in the case, but not normally a port that would be used on a motherboard. Correct me if I'm wrong here though.


People frequently use the top PCIe slot for sound cards when SLI'ing two video cards. A lot of P67 Asus / Gigabyte mobos have a slot there, like Asus P8P67 Pro / Deluxe, etc.


----------



## ehume

Plenty of room on our P55- boards.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kisakuku*


People frequently use the top PCIe slot for sound cards when SLI'ing two video cards. A lot of P67 Asus / Gigabyte mobos have a slot there, like Asus P8P67 Pro / Deluxe, etc.


I have my Pci-e soundcard plugged in in the first slot while the two gpu's take up the other 2 pci-e x16 slots... I don't have a problem with the archon... however, my board is a x58, so that might also be the case. the p55 series don't have a northbridge so they have their first pci slot blocked


----------



## joelmartinez

How much of a difference does push/pull make and where can I pick up a cheap TY-140?


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joelmartinez*


How much of a difference does push/pull make and where can I pick up a cheap TY-140?


The difference that it makes on idle is pretty negligible - around 2C, but at full load, its enough for it pull ahead of the competition. I've personally seen about a 5-7C drop in full load temps.

As for price, I don't know where its cheapest, but it'll run you about 15 USD in most places.


----------



## joelmartinez

I think I'll try it with one fan at first and buy a second if I need to drop a couple more degrees, they aren't super expensive fans in the US ~$15 but that plus the archon is too much money for me to spend right now


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joelmartinez*


I think I'll try it with one fan at first and buy a second if I need to drop a couple more degrees, they aren't super expensive fans in the US ~$15 but that plus the archon is too much money for me to spend right now


Thats a good idea. I was running with just the one fan for about 3 months now, and I have absolutely no complaints about it. I only attached the second fan because I had it lying around.

Keep in mind that you need a PWM Y-Cable to attach both the fans to the one cpu fan header in the motherboard. That normally costs around $5.


----------



## joelmartinez

I have a Rheosmart 6 so I actually attach all my fans to the fan controller and control with PWM or manually through that, I think I can use a 3 pin Y which will work fine and still allow manual and PWM control via fan controller

this may be a bit confusing it is kinda hard to understand unless you own this controller


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joelmartinez*


I have a Rheosmart 6 so I actually attach all my fans to the fan controller and control with PWM or manually through that, I think I can use a 3 pin Y which will work fine and still allow manual and PWM control via fan controller

this may be a bit confusing it is kinda hard to understand unless you own this controller


Nah, don't worry about it. I understand what you're saying. Basically just transferring the PWM function from the mobo to the controller, then hooking up both the fans via a pwm cable.


----------



## joelmartinez

yeah basically, I just ordered my archon should be here in around 3-6 days and guess what I ordered from mwave and just after I ordered I got the mystery coupon for $3 off dang. Can't wait to take my i5 to 4


----------



## joelmartinez

installed my archon loads are 52 C (IBT) and my gc-extreme hasn't cured (although it is non-cure temps drop 3 C over a couple days) i might reinstall it because i think i might have messed up the TIM, my 200mm side panel fan was touching the top of the archon so i took it out and put in a 120mm fan on the bottom slot of the side panel. will post pics soon


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;13063819*
> installed my archon loads are 52 C (IBT) and my gc-extreme hasn't cured (although it is non-cure temps drop 3 C over a couple days) i might reinstall it because i think i might have messed up the TIM, my 200mm side panel fan was touching the top of the archon so i took it out and put in a 120mm fan on the bottom slot of the side panel. will post pics soon


Yeah, we'll be waiting for those pics. Should be interesting to see how this plays out. Tbh, my archon touches the side fan grill in my haf 932. It's not a big deal, but it does make the side panel a bit harder to close... Keep us updated!


----------



## joelmartinez

I actually could've kept my 200mm on the side panel but it touches top of the archon without it I have like 2-3'' clearance. Pics coming as soon as I borrow someones cameras. GC-Extreme cured is beginning to drop my temps, I might do a reinstall because I got lots of tim and it won't hurt anything. Love the mounting system super easy compared to hyper 212+. I'm actually gonna write a review but I don't have any temps to compare to because i didn't record my temps with the hyper 212+







.


----------



## jak3z

I have just measured my RV02E-BW (Windowed) and the Archon will fit, and have 1-3 mm of space even though silverstone states that max 169mm coolers would fit, I took my hyper212+, got a 90mm fan and a 80mm fan, taped them together, so they measure 172mm and put them on top of my i5 750, closed the door and didn't even touch it.
Also measured the P7P55D Premium board, and it should not hit the first pci-e slot









(I will be getting a sample soon to review)


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;13076985*
> (I will be getting a sample soon to review)


Lucky you.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;13076985*
> (I will be getting a sample soon to review)


how? I'd like to get sample products to review.


----------



## jak3z

Took me some years to start getting product samples to review







I should post the reviews here but I need to translate them from Spanish to English and Im a bit lazy.


----------



## novation

Hi all , I have a couple of questions:

Can tell me if the Thermalright Archon collide with slot 1 PCI-E Asus P8P67 Deluxe B3?

I attached a picture so you could see what I mean.

http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9601/asusmb.jpg

On the other hand, it could put the main graphics card in the slot that I've marked in the picture? to avoid holding a slot PCI-e?

I need the 2 free PCI-e slots.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *novation*


Hi all , I have a couple of questions:

Can tell me if the Thermalright Archon collide with slot 1 PCI-E Asus P8P67 Deluxe B3?

I attached a picture so you could see what I mean.

http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9601/asusmb.jpg

On the other hand, it could put the main graphics card in the slot that I've marked in the picture? to avoid holding a slot PCI-e?

I need the 2 free PCI-e slots.

Thanks in advance.



Archon will block the top PCIe x1 slot on P8P67 Deluxe.

You should use the second slot for the video card, as it is electrically x16. The fifth slot is x8.


----------



## shinigamibob

For what it's worth, I finally hit my all time low temperature: 24C on the Tcase sensor.










My previous low was 27C with a single TY-140 fan. This one is with 2 TY-140 fans.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


For what it's worth, I finally hit my all time low temperature: 24C on the Tcase sensor.










My previous low was 27C with a single TY-140 fan. This one is with 2 TY-140 fans.


You haven't lived until you have achieved sub-ambient temps with your core temps:










Heh. Of course, if you believe those temp sensors that far away from Tj-max, I've got a bridge to sell you . . .


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13106066*
> You haven't lived until you have achieved sub-ambient temps with your core temps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh. Of course, if you believe those temp sensors that far away from Tj-max, I've got a bridge to sell you . . .


Yo... how did you get those kinda temps? Assuming that this is NOT on H2O or any other voodoo, either this is a sensor failure or some unknown magic happening...

I NEED TO KNOW HOW YOU DID THIS MAGIC!!!


----------



## joelmartinez

I gotta put on my archon again tomorrow my load is 55 C I think it should be a bit better given at full load i'm only putting in 1.2v my idles are low though 20C-28C


----------



## Bing

Folks... after so many-many pages in this thread, this club has only 4 official members ?

Edit : This thread statistic -> Viewed almost 15K with almost 250 posts.


----------



## pacho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13106006*
> For what it's worth, I finally hit my all time low temperature: 24C on the Tcase sensor.
> 
> My previous low was 27C with a single TY-140 fan. This one is with 2 TY-140 fans.


Are you using the black pads that came with the Archon with the second TY-140? I can't put both TY-140s on because the pulling one creates a very noticeable noise, and I believe it is because the fan blades run too close to the fins of the Archon. I've even tried double pads.

I decided to put a single Gelid Wing 14, it is noisier than a TY-140 but pushes more air. I don't know if having dual TY-140s in push/pull should give me better results.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacho;13107321*
> Are you using the black pads that came with the Archon with the second TY-140? I can't put both TY-140s on because the pulling one creates a very noticeable noise, and I believe it is because the fan blades run too close to the fins of the Archon. I've even tried double pads.
> 
> I decided to put a single Gelid Wing 14, it is noisier than a TY-140 but pushes more air. I don't know if having dual TY-140s in push/pull should give me better results.


All I did was use the long clear gel like strips. I did notice it was louder than before, but it's not too bad.


----------



## viperx

hello, i'm building a new system and im planing to use the archon as my cpu cooler. i have some question regarding Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 motherboard, will the archon block any of the pcie? i'm planning to have 2x 6970 graphic card in both the x16 pcie on that board.

most people say the archon is fine with the Corsair Vengeance but i haven't seen someone confirming it with this motherboard, does it block any of the dimm socket?

Thanks,


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperx;13109475*
> hello, i'm building a new system and im planing to use the archon as my cpu cooler. i have some question regarding Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 motherboard, will the archon block any of the pcie? i'm planning to have 2x 6970 graphic card in both the x16 pcie on that board.
> 
> most people say the archon is fine with the Corsair Vengeance but i haven't seen someone confirming it with this motherboard, does it block any of the dimm socket?
> 
> Thanks,


I don't believe so. The first PCI slot is blocked by the horrible placement of the heatsink for the "north bridge". So there's nothing to worry about there.

And about the memory, it has enough space, if you're going to be setting it up in a East-West setup like a normal person.


----------



## joelmartinez

reseated my archon and loads (IBT) dropping around 3 C uncured I expect 5 C after curing, yay!!! so is 53 C a decent temp for an i5 750 @ 3.6ghz 1.2v (reading load in CPU-Z) or do i have to do another seating


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperx;13109475*
> hello, i'm building a new system and im planing to use the archon as my cpu cooler. i have some question regarding Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 motherboard, will the archon block any of the pcie? i'm planning to have 2x 6970 graphic card in both the x16 pcie on that board.
> 
> most people say the archon is fine with the Corsair Vengeance but i haven't seen someone confirming it with this motherboard, does it block any of the dimm socket?
> 
> Thanks,


I personally have the vengeance with the archon and two GTS 450s. However, this is with my P6X58D-e, and not your UD7. It should work very well though. Go eight ahead and install one. Everything fits perfectly, and there were no problems whatsoever. Pics of the archon with the vengeance and dual video cards:

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjtykhAy


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing;13106969*
> Folks... after so many-many pages in this thread, this club has only 4 official members ?
> 
> Edit : This thread statistic -> Viewed almost 15K with almost 250 posts.


Meh... People just dont known what theyre missing out on... The archon is a great cooler...

But taking into consideration about what you said, I might just hangs the title to something more along the lines of "thermalright archon help/info thread"


----------



## viperx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13115051*
> I personally have the vengeance with the archon and two GTS 450s. However, this is with my P6X58D-e, and not your UD7. It should work very well though. Go eight ahead and install one. Everything fits perfectly, and there were no problems whatsoever. Pics of the archon with the vengeance and dual video cards:
> 
> http://flic.kr/s/aHsjtykhAy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;13110453*
> I don't believe so. The first PCI slot is blocked by the horrible placement of the heatsink for the "north bridge". So there's nothing to worry about there.
> 
> And about the memory, it has enough space, if you're going to be setting it up in a East-West setup like a normal person.


Thank you both for the information ill try and get some pic up asap, however im still waiting for my order of vertex 3 ssd to be in stock.

For dual TY-140 fan on the archon i would need this cable? http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_197&products_id=286


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperx;13115496*
> Thank you both for the information ill try and get some pic up asap, however im still waiting for my order of vertex 3 ssd to be in stock.
> 
> For dual TY-140 fan on the archon i would need this cable? http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_197&products_id=286


The cable isn't the right type. It is very similar to the one you've chosen, but needs one extra pin. The connector of the above one is a 3-pin fan connector, but the one you need is a 4-pin PWM connector. The pin fan connector works by varying the voltage to fan - one pin is the ground, another the power, and the last one the fan tachometer. On the PWM connector, the first 3 are the same, but the last pin is an additional PWM function pin.

I'm not too sure about this, but basically, PWM is just a more accurate method of controlling fan speeds. BTW, PWM stands for pulse width modulation.
So, you would need a cable like this: http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX31957%28ME%29.aspx?cc=1

This is from a Canadian website, and its the one that I bought, but you should be able to find one like this elsewhere.


----------



## joelmartinez

US 4 pin y cable: http://www.svc.com/fc444pwm-12.html w/free shipping and quanity discounts!
*EDIT: sorry didn't see you were in Australia this link is just for the USians than


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;13115990*
> US 4 pin y cable: http://www.svc.com/fc444pwm-12.html w/free shipping and quanity discounts!


Yea, but he's in Australia...


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13106121*
> Yo... how did you get those kinda temps? Assuming that this is NOT on H2O or any other voodoo, either this is a sensor failure or some unknown magic happening...
> 
> I NEED TO KNOW HOW YOU DID THIS MAGIC!!!


Boy oh boy! The Brooklyn Bridge Syndication Society is accepting new investors. Just send my Paypal account the number of shares you want, $100 per share . . .

There is no magic here, just a long known issue with cpu temp sensors. My ambient at the time was about 18-19c, fairly cold in the house. The heatsink was a D14 with a P14 and two AP-14's - "The Fourteens," I called them.

What you are seeing is something Intel warns about: the further you get from Tj-max (99c) the less accurate those sensors are. All you really know is that a temp reading of 14c is lower than a temp reading of 16c. What you don't know is if they are really 14c and 16c, or 25c and 26c; i.e. -- you don't know where those temps really are and how far apart they are.

This is why some reviewers actually lay down a temp sensor of their own in a groove in the cpu's integrated heatspreader (ihs).

The reason I recorded that screenshot is that I thought it was ridiculous. I still think it's hilarious, and instructive: it shows us the limits of our tools.

And right now I'm looking through the grill of my Beta Evo at where the tube tops of my Mugen 2 seem to be about a cm from the grill. Maybe, oh maybe I've got room for an Archon. It would give me my fourth TY-140. Hmmm . . .


----------



## joelmartinez

dam i'm so ******ed i was like not canada must be us i didn't bother looking at loacation. sorry don't know where to buy in australia

@ehume try the archon so you can get farther along in your mission to be the ultimate air expert


----------



## jak3z

Ehume I got a beta evo and the marching should arrive tomorrow, so i could test that

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## ehume

marching?


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13125017*
> marching?


Marching = Archon for my HTC Desire, sorry


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;13126411*
> Marching = Archon for my HTC Desire, sorry


Ah. An Archon for your Beta Evo. Great!!! You'll do the testing so I'll know if it fits.

Well, there was a saying in the early 80's about microcomputers and such: you can tell who the pioneers are; they're the guys with the arrows stuck in their backs.


----------



## ehume

New Archon review on Vortez.


----------



## Bing

Ehume, you should get one.









Couple with two TY-140s, this particular combination has an unique position between top performer heatsinks. Not the top one though in term of raw performance, but for *noise to performance ratio*, imo it should be one of the best currently.

I believe you're aware of the TY-140 performance as well, with a Y PWM cable, for "as.s" mobo







owners like you, the primary advantage is at the ease and the comfort in controlling the double TY-140 pwm fans.


----------



## magicase

Ven X or Archon? So hard to choose as there are mixed reviews.


----------



## joelmartinez

Archon because it comes with one TY-140 already and they are awesome fans


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


New Archon review on Vortez.


Thats kind of disappointing... Same as an H50 with decent fans.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


New Archon review on Vortez.


Since when the H50 cools that good?


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;13131937*
> Archon because it comes with one TY-140 already and they are awesome fans


I don't intend to use the TY-140 fans as i'm going to use Scythe GT AP15 fans.


----------



## jak3z

Ap-15 Are worse than ty 140 on a archon since they don't cover all the heatsink

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## joelmartinez

AP15s are great rad fans and have good static pressure for heatsinks but the TY-140 covers more Surface area and is dead quiet like the AP15 no need to replace that fan


----------



## Bassdoken

I've said it earlier in the thread, but these fans are incredibly impressive. I have mine at 100% all the time, and it's completely silent. How can I tell?

Well, I did some passive tests. Same amount of noise. That's impressive.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;13137920*
> I've said it earlier in the thread, but these fans are incredibly impressive. I have mine at 100% all the time, and it's completely silent. How can I tell?
> 
> Well, I did some passive tests. Same amount of noise. That's impressive.


Are you talking about TY-140s? In my FT02 they are clearly audible at 900rpm, let alone at 1300rpm / 100%. The background noise from your case and the rest of your components must be pretty high.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing;13131400*
> Ehume, you should get one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple with two TY-140s, this particular combination has an unique position between top performer heatsinks. Not the top one though in term of raw performance, but for *noise to performance ratio*, imo it should be one of the best currently.
> 
> I believe you're aware of the TY-140 performance as well, with a Y PWM cable, for "as.s" mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owners like you, the primary advantage is at the ease and the comfort in controlling the double TY-140 pwm fans.


I'm waiting to learn if it will fit in a Beta Evo. Although there are better cases, there is no better case to fit under my shelf. So I wait.


----------



## jak3z

They confirmed me today the shipping so I will have it on Monday. Had some problems with customs ^_^


----------



## Helios1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;13134603*
> Since when the H50 cools that good?


It only performs well with aftermarket fans added making the H50 a massive investment compared to other superior air coolers on the market. Also the H50 is much louder.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13130735*
> New Archon review on Vortez.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa;13132011*
> Thats kind of disappointing... Same as an H50 with decent fans.


Except that the h50 gets loud.

What I find interesting is that Sahil (Helios1234) looks at the surface area of the heatsink, which more or less bears out the results he gets. Also, he did repeat the tests and the results did not change.

The review is so exquisitely done it's another must-read, especially at the end where he looks at the SA, the D14, the Super Mega, the Archon and the HR-02 in passive mode, comparing them to each other. I love it.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kisakuku;13138707*
> Are you talking about TY-140s? In my FT02 they are clearly audible at 900rpm, let alone at 1300rpm / 100%. The background noise from your case and the rest of your components must be pretty high.


Yes.

My 6850 can be a little loud, as well as the case fans.
But I took it out of my case to do these tests. So the only extra noise was from the GPU, which I didn't load and put at the lowest fan setting.


----------



## Kwich

Hello everyone let me know if it is consistent with the Zalman Z9 Plus


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kwich*


Hello everyone let me know if it is consistent with the Zalman Z9 Plus


I don't think it will fit that is a thin case but I could be wrong


----------



## itzzjason

So according to the chart in the OP, Thermalright Silver Arrow provides the best cooling?


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itzzjason*


So according to the chart in the OP, Thermalright Silver Arrow provides the best cooling?


yes, thermalright archon is close though and doesn't interfere with RAM


----------



## itzzjason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joelmartinez*


yes, thermalright archon is close though and doesn't interfere with RAM


Will I be able to use the Silver Arrow in my sig rig?


----------



## joelmartinez

yes


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


Yes.

My 6850 can be a little loud, as well as the case fans.
But I took it out of my case to do these tests. So the only extra noise was from the GPU, which I didn't load and put at the lowest fan setting.


Fair enough, still I fail to see how TY-140 can be silent at the max 1350RPM. 41dBA according to XBit labs review. These fans are virtually silent up to 900RPM though, less than 33dBA.


----------



## yoshi245

"Silent" is objective. I've had a TY-140 in open air blowing to my ear a foot away and I hear a light hum. Depending on what acoustics is actually in your case along with how far it is, and other factors, there's very little chance you'd hear it over standard case fans and the like.


----------



## jak3z

Archon arrived


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kisakuku*


Fair enough, still I fail to see how TY-140 can be silent at the max 1350RPM. 41dBA according to XBit labs review. These fans are virtually silent up to 900RPM though, less than 33dBA.


41dba at max RPM? I call bs on that one. My case fans are ~25-30dba, and they're much louder. Plus on Thermalright's website, they say it's 19dba.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


Archon arrived


----------



## jak3z

Unboxing pics, just got home, so I'll be testing things later on. Need to relax a bit


----------



## jak3z

2 more pics







Only 5 attachments per post ;(


----------



## Bassdoken

Looks nice. I remember unboxing mine. It was fun.








Except I did mine on my youtube channel, and I ran out of memory because the camera I was using at the time sucked. So I had to delete some other crap off the camera, and do the video again.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kisakuku*


Fair enough, still I fail to see how TY-140 can be silent at the max 1350RPM. 41dBA according to XBit labs review. These fans are virtually silent up to 900RPM though, less than 33dBA.


"The distance to the receiver of our noise metering device was 150 (Â±1) mm . . . "

The standard distance - the ones manufacturer specs refer to - is 1 meter, or 1000 mm. There is a proportionality function you can use to compare dB at different distances. I use 10cm (100mm) so that when my meter registers 37dBA I can subtract 20dB to get 17dBA for the standard 1m reading.

I imagine 33dB is very quiet. It's under 20dB at 1 meter.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Hey guys, I have a question for you. Have any of you mounted 120mmx38mm fan to your cooler's?? If so, what form of mount did you use? Thanks


----------



## jak3z

So I was going to install the Archon, took everything out of the plastic bag and ***?!

























It's missing the applicator!!!!!!


----------



## Bassdoken

Lulz. It looks short and snubby.


----------



## jak3z

Ok so far, I've been testing it on a thermaltake armor open, and I'm a bit dissapointed, using 40lbs pressure (I think) and Gelid GC-Extreme, running large FFTs max temp is 68ºC with 25ºC ambient.
I think the "case" is the problem, since theres no air circulation at all, and once I close the side panel temps reach by 5ºC
When I get back my silverstone rv-02e I'll make more tests.


----------



## savagepagan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


So I was going to install the Archon, took everything out of the plastic bag and ***?!

























It's missing the applicator!!!!!!










You are missing the plunger


----------



## shinigamibob

I was running a bunch of full load tests a few minutes ago on my OC'd CPU, and I think my temps are waaaay too hot. I'm pretty sure I put too much TIM when I installed the cooler or something stupid like that. Right now, on full load my cores are hitting 72-72-69-73. The reviews show nowhere close to that. This is on an OC'd i7 950 at stock voltage. The idle temperatures are also a bit too hot for my taste - 41-41-43-41. I know the Archon is more than capable of much lower temperatures, especially on stock voltage.

Anyone know why this is?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13196527*
> . . . Right now, on full load my cores are hitting 72-72-69-73. The reviews show nowhere close to that. . . .


The reviews tend to show net temps: core minus ambient. If your ambient is 22c and you're running 72c you're right in the ballpark.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13196597*
> The reviews tend to show net temps: core minus ambient. If your ambient is 22c and you're running 72c you're right in the ballpark.


Really? I had no idea of that. So to clarify, would this review also show net temps?

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/12/08/thermalright_archon_cpu_air_cooler_review/3

If you scroll about halfway down, there is a little statement that shows the temperatures that coretemp reported while they were testing. Would that be net temp or actual temp? Personally, I think that those are a bit too high to be net temps though.


----------



## qussl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13196650*
> Really? I had no idea of that. So to clarify, would this review also show net temps?
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/12/08/thermalright_archon_cpu_air_cooler_review/3
> 
> If you scroll about halfway down, there is a little statement that shows the temperatures that coretemp reported while they were testing. Would that be net temp or actual temp? Personally, I think that those are a bit too high to be net temps though.


"Please note the following graphs start at the ambient temperature. Since we are dealing with air cooling it is physically impossible for the temps to be less than ambient. This is why we start our charts at 25C."

Those would be actual temps.

What are your ambient temps like?

You may also want to check your tjmax settings in your monitoring software.

EDIT: You may also want to check the introduction page of the same [H] article as it details the testing methodology. Note that the way they measure temps is likely to record a temp more indicative of tcase and not core temps, ie their temps are likely to be ~5c cooler than the core temps readings we are used to.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qussl3;13196746*
> "Please note the following graphs start at the ambient temperature. Since we are dealing with air cooling it is physically impossible for the temps to be less than ambient. This is why we start our charts at 25C."
> 
> Those would be actual temps.
> 
> What are your ambient temps like?
> 
> You may also want to check your tjmax settings in your monitoring software.


My ambients outside the case is roughly 21-23C. Inside the case ambient is roughly 25-30C


----------



## qussl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13196814*
> My ambients outside the case is roughly 21-23C. Inside the case ambient is roughly 25-30C


I'm not too sure whether the 920 or 950 runs hotter but based on your idle temps your seem well within the ballpark, although running a push/pull should give you better temps.

I have not oc'ed an i7 so i dont have a feel for the "right" temps, but as long as your "distance to tjmax" readings dont drop below 20-25 at full load you should be fine.

Based on differences between your monitoring (temp at core derived from tjmax-dist_tjmax) and [H] (temp at IHS) methodology, your temps seem to be within expected ranges.

EDIT: The [H] review included core temp readings, the [email protected]_1.45v

CoreTemp IDLE: 40-38-40-37

CoreTemp LOAD: 74-73-73-70

Your temps are well within range


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qussl3;13196975*
> I'm not too sure whether the 920 or 950 runs hotter but based on your idle temps your seem well within the ballpark, although running a push/pull should give you better temps.
> 
> I have not oc'ed an i7 so i dont have a feel for the "right" temps, but as long as your "distance to tjmax" readings dont drop below 20-25 at full load you should be fine.
> 
> Based on differences between your monitoring (temp at core derived from tjmax-dist_tjmax) and [H] (temp at IHS) methodology, your temps seem to be within expected ranges.
> 
> EDIT: The [H] review included core temp readings, the [email protected]_1.45v
> 
> CoreTemp IDLE: 40-38-40-37
> 
> CoreTemp LOAD: 74-73-73-70
> 
> Your temps are well within range


Ok thanks for all the help. Now for my final goal - get 4.1ghz with the archon without going over 85C...


----------



## ehume

Page three: "CoreTemp LOAD: 71/70/70/67" on overclock, with an ambient of 25c. OTOH, even at 1.45v they were not pushing that 920 very hard at 3.6GHz. So you're fine.


----------



## qussl3

Good luck









The only reason i'm running a silver arrow was because the archon wasnt available where i live lol.

Solid piece of kit, even better considering the single tower design.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13197118*
> Page three: "CoreTemp LOAD: 71/70/70/67" on overclock, with an ambient of 25c. OTOH, even at 1.45v they were not pushing that 920 very hard at 3.6GHz. So you're fine.


But then what does it say about my 950 hitting 73 at 3.8 Ghz up from stock of 3.06? Their 920 hit 3.6 on a higher vcore, but did so at roughly the same temperature as mine - which was at stock vcore...


----------



## qussl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13197188*
> But then what does it say about my 950 hitting 73 at 3.8 Ghz up from stock of 3.06? Their 920 hit 3.6 on a higher vcore, but did so at roughly the same temperature as mine - which was at stock vcore...


Freq is the dominant determinant in temps.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/968139-voltage-frequency.html

EDIT: If you want to be certain, bump vcore and lower your freq you should see similar or lower temps.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qussl3;13197388*
> Freq is the dominant determinant in temps.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/968139-voltage-frequency.html
> 
> EDIT: If you want to be certain, bump vcore and lower your freq you should see similar or lower temps.


Huh... who woulda thunk... Thanks for the info. You really do know your stuff. Welcome to OCN!!


----------



## ehume

That's what I was trying to say when I wrote that they weren't pushing their cpu very hard at 3.6GHz: the higher the OC, the hotter the chip runs.


----------



## qussl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13197430*
> Huh... who woulda thunk... Thanks for the info. You really do know your stuff. Welcome to OCN!!


Thanks







, burning out the mobo and ram the first time around tends to make one a more diligent student lol.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13197457*
> That's what I was trying to say when I wrote that they weren't pushing their cpu very hard at 3.6GHz: the higher the OC, the hotter the chip runs.


Yeah, but what I'm trying to say is that they have a 1Ghz OC with a vcore increase of roughly 0.2V. I have an increase of roughly 800mhz with a vcore increase of 0. So how come my temps are higher at a lower increase? the only explanation for this so far is that the temperature is proportional to the actual final frequency, not vcore or frequency increase. So 3.8Ghz on stock vcore is hotter than 3.6Ghz on 1.4vcore.


----------



## qussl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13197819*
> Yeah, but what I'm trying to say is that they have a 1Ghz OC with a vcore increase of roughly 0.2V. I have an increase of roughly 800mhz with a vcore increase of 0. So how come my temps are higher at a lower increase? the only explanation for this so far is that the temperature is proportional to the actual final frequency, not vcore or frequency increase. So 3.8Ghz on stock vcore is hotter than 3.6Ghz on 1.4vcore.


Temperature is related to total amount of work accomplished by the cpu, thus a faster clock on a similar design and should generate more heat.

Voltage just allows different "quality" cpus reach the same workload.

As a cpu does more work it needs more fuel(amps), higher volts allows it to draw more juice.

Your cpu is likely more efficient hence it needs less juice to do the same (or in your case more) work.

Very general analogy tho, and not completely accurate either, still abit rusty, school was quite a while ago lol.

EDIT: Think of voltage as the size of the pipe the juice is drawn from.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qussl3*


Temperature is related to total amount of work accomplished by the cpu, thus a faster clock on a similar design and should generate more heat.

Voltage just allows different "quality" cpus reach the same workload.

As a cpu does more work it needs more fuel(amps), higher volts allows it to draw more juice.

Your cpu is likely more efficient hence it needs less juice to do the same (or in your case more) work.

Very general analogy tho, and not completely accurate either, still abit rusty, school was quite a while ago lol.

EDIT: Think of voltage as the size of the pipe the juice is drawn from.


Nah, your explanation was more than adequate for me to get the idea. Thanks for all the help. I feel like I give you rep for almost every post you've made here.


----------



## Kwich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kwich*


Hello everyone let me know if it is consistent with the Zalman Z9 Plus


up


----------



## joelmartinez

it won't fit i think it's a thin case


----------



## viperx

Here is my pic of the Archon, sry it took so long to get this up.
i'm still waiting for my order of the pwm y cable to be delivered. also i got the faster timing g.skill instead of the vengeance ram


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *viperx*


Here is my pic of the Archon, sry it took so long to get this up.
i'm still waiting for my order of the pwm y cable to be delivered. also i got the faster timing g.skill instead of the vengeance ram


Maybe it's just me, but I swear that one of my fans are going uber slow even at full speed. So slow that I cam are the fan logo still swirling, instead of one solid color... I'm so confused.


----------



## Sophath

would this fit inside an nzxt phantom?


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sophath;13260895*
> would this fit inside an nzxt phantom?


Yes... yes it will... most likely. If you can post the dimensions of the case here, I can tell you


----------



## ehume

Doubt it, but measure.


----------



## Sophath

222 x 540 X 623 mm
W x H x D


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sophath;13261422*
> 222 x 540 X 623 mm
> W x H x D


Yeah, that'll be cutting it very close. And I mean extremely close. You might want to stay away from this one...


----------



## Sophath

yeah. But it would've been nice


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sophath;13261570*
> yeah. But it would've been nice


Yeah, it really would have. Sorry... I guess you could always try leaving the side panel off... or some kind of mod... but IMO, its not worth it...

Damn that sucks


----------



## shinigamibob

So... no new questions or comments about the Archon in over 5 days? Are we dying here guys?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13333961*
> So... no new questions or comments about the Archon in over 5 days? Are we dying here guys?


Perhaps if you posted a pic -- you know, some computer pr0n.


----------



## Bing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13333961*
> So... no new questions or comments about the Archon in over 5 days? Are we dying here guys?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13334154*
> Perhaps if you posted a pic -- you know, some computer pr0n.


Here you go, few eyes candies from my private collection to refresh this thread.









Archon, D-14 & Megahalem comparison shots, for those who are still curious bout it's size and clearance.














































.... more to come ...


----------



## Biokinetica

Why are there two places for usernames?

Also, what's a good fan to do a push/pull with?


----------



## schachi08

Hello,

I installed the THERMALRIGHT ARCHON in my NZXT PHANTOM case and it fits perfectly but only if the 200m side panel fan is NOT installed.

I have only a single problem with my configuration: I use the ASUS P8P67-DELUXE mainboard with 4x4GB CORSAIR VENGEANCE DDR3 RAM and the first memory slot collides with the 140mm TR fan. I had to use 120mm fans instead but the protruding metal brackets of the ARCHON are still interfering with the Vengeance RAM. I am very unhappy with this and I plan to exchange the memory modules for lower ones.

Will the Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte DIMMs fit under the TR 140mm fan? There are not many 1.5V DDR-3 1600 modules available at the moment, thus I gladly appreciate any recommendations.

Greetings from Germany

Heinz-Juergen


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schachi08;13349579*
> Hello,
> 
> I installed the THERMALRIGHT ARCHON in my NZXT PHANTOM case and it fits perfectly but only if the 200m side panel fan is NOT installed.
> 
> I have only a single problem with my configuration: I use the ASUS P8P67-DELUXE mainboard with 4x4GB CORSAIR VENGEANCE DDR3 RAM and the first memory slot collides with the 140mm TR fan. I had to use 120mm fans instead but the protruding metal brackets of the ARCHON are still interfering with the Vengeance RAM. I am very unhappy with this and I plan to exchange the memory modules for lower ones.
> 
> Will the Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte DIMMs fit under the TR 140mm fan? There are not many 1.5V DDR-3 1600 modules available at the moment, thus I gladly appreciate any recommendations.
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> 
> Heinz-Juergen


From my understanding, you can remove the heat spreader's from your ram with out causing damage. Dont worry aobut the sticks overheating as heatsinks and such on ram is a gimik. I would try to remove the spreader.

Another setup is to mount the Archon fan as a pull fan, perfomrnace shouldnt suffer.


----------



## schachi08

Thank you very much for your quick answer.

Unfortunately CORSAIR denies any guarantee, if the heat spreaders have been removed. This is not an option for me. Further I want to use both TR 140mm fans as push-pull configuration and so I am afraid the RAM must go.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *schachi08*


Thank you very much for your quick answer.

Unfortunately CORSAIR denies any guarantee, if the heat spreaders have been removed. This is not an option for me. Further I want to use both TR 140mm fans as push-pull configuration and so I am afraid the RAM must go.


Anyone wondering if the Raven 02 (RV02E-BW) is able to use this cooler, indeed you can. With the windowed version you have like 0,6 cm space left, and without the window 0,1 cm left. I'll get pics later


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


Anyone wondering if the Raven 02 (RV02E-BW) is able to use this cooler, indeed you can. With the windowed version you have like 0,6 cm space left, and without the window 0,1 cm left. I'll get pics later










Can you add that to the compatibility list on the OP? thanks


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Can you add that to the compatibility list on the OP? thanks


It's done mate


----------



## Biokinetica

How do you guys apply the thermal paste? 3 lines? An 'X'?


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biokinetica*


How do you guys apply the thermal paste? 3 lines? An 'X'?


I normally do a tiny tiny bit (rice grain size) in the middle of the CPU, then I put the cooler on top and squeeze out the paste by applying pressure directly on the cooler.


----------



## jak3z

For square heatsinks, X method, rounded, pea size. But I've found that the Archon gets better results if you spread the compound over the CPU evenly with a very thin layer.


----------



## Biokinetica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;13353725*
> For square heatsinks, X method, rounded, pea size. But I've found that the Archon gets better results if you spread the compound over the CPU evenly with a very thin layer.


I'll be using the paste that came with the cooler, and I get the impression that there's not enough in there to allow for any mistakes in spreading it.


----------



## joelmartinez

the tube that comes with it is good for 5+ applications i like the bee bee method as it is easy and produces good results


----------



## Biokinetica

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;13357209*
> the tube that comes with it is good for 5+ applications i like the bee bee method as it is easy and produces good results


What is this "bee bee" method that you speak of?


----------



## Bassdoken

I think just placing a bee-bee sized drop in the center.


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:


> What is this "bee bee" method that you speak of?


you know bee bee guns they shoot bee bees so put a dot the size of a bee bee


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;13395921*
> you know bee bee guns they shoot bee bees so put a dot the size of a bee bee


Oh....







That makes more sense now. Wow, I just keep remembering that I put a whole glob of the stuff on my CPU... easily 3-4 times as big as a "bee bee"

Also, isn't "bee bee" spelled "BB", and not "bee bee"?


----------



## joelmartinez

i don't know i never have owned a BB gun or looked into buying one i just guessed the spelling


----------



## ehume

A BB is a copper sphere about 1/8 inch in diameter . . .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wikipedia*
> Modern day BB guns usually have a smoothbore barrel, with a bore diameter and caliber of 0.177 inches (4.5 mm). BB for modern day BB guns are usually steel, plated either with zinc or copper to resist corrosion, and measure 0.171 to 0.173 inches (4.34 mm to 4.39 mm) in diameter.


So I wasn't too far off after not seeing a BB in something like 40 years.


----------



## shinigamibob

Ok, now were really running out of things to talk about..


----------



## mindwarper

Hello all...
Sorry to jump in this thread just like that, but I am considering buying this cooler...

I consider this cooler, because I have Corsair Dominator GT RAM that I want to use in all 4 DIMM slots of my MSI 790FX-GD70 mobo...
And in a future AM3+ mobo in the future as well









And the front fan of my current Ven X Black mount just blocks slightly the first DIMM slot...
Furthermore, I currently have my GPU installed in PCI-Express slot #1 (makes sense







)
And I have routed my PCI-E power cables just that way at the back to get to PCI-E slot #1...

Now I am curious about clearance of RAM and PCI-E slot #1 when perhaps using this cooler in this mobo build I have now...
I will most likely using a North/South mount as is now with my Ven X

Or does seem to take off the fins of one of the Memory modules also sufficient?
I think those fins are there for something...
Would that affect stability in setting tight(er) timings perhaps?

I can measure up things this weekend as well, but experiences from users is also welcome









EDIT:
I have checked the MCL PDF file on TR Archon product page, and it seems that my mobo is listed as Okay regarding compatibility...
Now the question about my Dominator GT RAM remains though...

Think I am holding off till Bulldozer arrives, because of the VRM discussion of those MSI boards...
Will see...


----------



## ehume

DDR3 Corsair Dominators supposedly have removable Mohawks, like so:










(from the Noctua D14 compatibility chart, here)


----------



## Bassdoken

Hahaha.

I don't think the "Mohawks" remove that easily. Or at all. lol.


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;13495351*
> Hahaha.
> 
> I don't think the "Mohawks" remove that easily. Or at all. lol.


I have heard they do but don't know for sure as I haven't owned corsair sticks


----------



## erasure

i use archon


----------



## shinigamibob

Updated and added new members


----------



## Bing

Updates for eyes candies from my personal gallery.

Believe this unique pipes layout helps Archon performance by spreading two of center hardest working pipes away from each other as far as possible to get optimal cooling. Note also the gap holes at few bottom fins, probably to spread the heat load evenly at upper fins rather than loading the cooling work only at lower fins.










Shots with Servo GT fan, this should satisfy your curiosity how it looks like when pairing with 120mm fan.










As comparison with above GT, see how TY-140 fan really use up the whole fins area better compared to 120mm fan.


----------



## erasure

i was used Thermalright True Black and Noctua NH-D14, now Thermalright Archon
i think Thermalright fan mount clip is very bad, i love Noctua fan mount clip
Thermalright should change this future

this is my archon pic, photo taken by webcam


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erasure;13546799*
> i was used Thermalright True Black and Noctua NH-D14, now Thermalright Archon
> i think Thermalright fan mount clip is very bad, i love Noctua fan mount clip
> Thermalright should change this future
> 
> this is my archon pic, photo taken by webcam


What is that RAM cooler that you're using? Looks sick.


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13558346*
> What is that RAM cooler that you're using? Looks sick.


i think it's the one that comes with the gts


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;13566628*
> i think it's the one that comes with the gts


and that might be...?


----------



## joelmartinez

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145316&cm_re=corsair_dominator_gt-_-20-145-316-_-Product
from a kit like this


----------



## rahulsuraj

PLs add me in the club .

Pics:-


----------



## erasure

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


What is that RAM cooler that you're using? Looks sick.


ram cooler is just for fun
it's useless


----------



## erasure

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rahulsuraj*


PLs add me in the club


one of youre fan clip is rotated


----------



## rahulsuraj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erasure*


one of youre fan clip is rotated


Fixed it . Thanxx .


----------



## shinigamibob

Updated with new members.


----------



## chewablejoint

Quote:



Originally Posted by *schachi08*


Hello,

I installed the THERMALRIGHT ARCHON in my NZXT PHANTOM case and it fits perfectly but only if the 200m side panel fan is NOT installed.

I have only a single problem with my configuration: I use the ASUS P8P67-DELUXE mainboard with 4x4GB CORSAIR VENGEANCE DDR3 RAM and the first memory slot collides with the 140mm TR fan. I had to use 120mm fans instead but the protruding metal brackets of the ARCHON are still interfering with the Vengeance RAM. I am very unhappy with this and I plan to exchange the memory modules for lower ones.

Will the Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte DIMMs fit under the TR 140mm fan? There are not many 1.5V DDR-3 1600 modules available at the moment, thus I gladly appreciate any recommendations.

Greetings from Germany

Heinz-Juergen



I would love some pictures ... also is yours north south or east west ... I have 4x4gb kingston hyperX ... should be ok no heat syncs... I also have GTX 560 Ti top cut which one day plan to put a second one ... just like to know if everything will fit ok? Asus p8p67 pro in the NZXT Phantom case with i7 2600k


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewablejoint*


I would love some pictures ... also is yours north south or east west ... I have 4x4gb kingston hyperX ... should be ok no heat syncs... I also have GTX 560 Ti top cut which one day plan to put a second one ... just like to know if everything will fit ok? Asus p8p67 pro in the NZXT Phantom case with i7 2600k


I don't have any pics but u can say that the cooler will fit in your rig just fine. The p8p67 is one of the mobos that Asus says is fully compatible with the archon.

Compatibilty list:
http://www.thermalright.com/layout/s...aswLKgWnLz%2Fu

As far as ram goes, it shouldn't matter because the archon shouldn't even come close to the dimm slots

However, I can't say the same for your case compatibility. You should ask around to see if it compatible.


----------



## chewablejoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13611405*
> I don't have any pics but u can say that the cooler will fit in your rig just fine. The p8p67 is one of the mobos that Asus says is fully compatible with the archon.
> 
> Compatibilty list:
> http://www.thermalright.com/layout/system/file.php?code=a47ab664WDxmvpOrHHKGH2lsd7mwHShHbNwmDg1W2Y2T8uO6iMl5CbBXEtmFZTP6BaZ8je6Ygnl2qnytHJfgd6Va6FHqxgZbUfm8%2BelFXWypLGfSMeTOLwDZnt4uBJGYaswLKgWnLz%2Fu
> 
> As far as ram goes, it shouldn't matter because the archon shouldn't even come close to the dimm slots
> 
> However, I can't say the same for your case compatibility. You should ask around to see if it compatible.


Wow...if you notice I quoted the guy WITH the phantom case WITH the cooler already installed...I asked him not you ... hmmm thx for your input lol


----------



## chewablejoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schachi08;13349579*
> Hello,
> 
> I installed the THERMALRIGHT ARCHON in my NZXT PHANTOM case and it fits perfectly but only if the 200m side panel fan is NOT installed.
> 
> I have only a single problem with my configuration: I use the ASUS P8P67-DELUXE mainboard with 4x4GB CORSAIR VENGEANCE DDR3 RAM and the first memory slot collides with the 140mm TR fan. I had to use 120mm fans instead but the protruding metal brackets of the ARCHON are still interfering with the Vengeance RAM. I am very unhappy with this and I plan to exchange the memory modules for lower ones.
> 
> Will the Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte DIMMs fit under the TR 140mm fan? There are not many 1.5V DDR-3 1600 modules available at the moment, thus I gladly appreciate any recommendations.
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> 
> Heinz-Juergen


Hi again ... still wondering about the orientation of the cooler (north south or east west) ... I have the phantom case and ordered this cooler should arrive late this week. If possible a pic would be great. Can you tell me if its possible to install this cooler without removing the Mobo. As for your ram question Kingston HyperX is low profile and lifetime warranty.


----------



## local_god

hello everyone, I'm going to buy a thermaltake archon, but I'm wondering if it fits in my coolermaster stacker and if my DFI P35 BloodIron is ok for this dissipato...

thx


----------



## savagepagan

Good review for archon.
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/thermalright_archon_cpu_cooler_review,12.html


----------



## chewablejoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schachi08;13349579*
> Hello,
> 
> I installed the THERMALRIGHT ARCHON in my NZXT PHANTOM case and it fits perfectly but only if the 200m side panel fan is NOT installed.
> 
> I have only a single problem with my configuration: I use the ASUS P8P67-DELUXE mainboard with 4x4GB CORSAIR VENGEANCE DDR3 RAM and the first memory slot collides with the 140mm TR fan. I had to use 120mm fans instead but the protruding metal brackets of the ARCHON are still interfering with the Vengeance RAM. I am very unhappy with this and I plan to exchange the memory modules for lower ones.
> 
> Will the Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte DIMMs fit under the TR 140mm fan? There are not many 1.5V DDR-3 1600 modules available at the moment, thus I gladly appreciate any recommendations.
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> 
> Heinz-Juergen


Sure would like some pics of your install .. also wondering about orientation north south or east west. thx


----------



## Basilius

I'm interested in this cooler, but I'm not sure if it would fit in my case (CM Centurion 590). Would this fit in a CM Centurion 590, and is it able to be mounted horizontally on an AMD system (fan blowing air upwards)? thanks


----------



## pierro26

Has anyone who has installed Archon in case haf 912 Plus ? It will fit with a 200mm fan in top of case ? Last question : does Archon fit in P8P67 Deluxe ? I think it will fit with this motherboard but i am not sure. Thanks.


----------



## Kuroi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uantyv;12530409*
> 
> My temps are 44 Idlle 84C load max at 25C room temp. 4.2 oc at 1.33V cpu.


hi! i would buy a thermalright archon and i got an antec 900 as well, did you make any customization to your case or Archon fits it flawlessly? i thought it would never fit it cause of the dimensions...
does it work nice? i mean air circulation and so on, is it good?
my PC is: i7 920, 6gb ram corsair xms3, Asus P6T, antec 900 (ofc) with stock fans (1 rear and 2 front)


----------



## schachi08

@chewablejoint

Here are the pics:


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schachi08;13734695*
> @chewablejoint
> 
> Here are the pics:


You're not actively cooling ~27% of Archon's surface with those 12cm fans.


----------



## Rushwood

Hello folks. I've only just finished my first self-build PC. I've build a system with a 2600k which is cooled by this Archon cooler with the included fan installed. On stock speeds my cpu temperatures at idle are around 30C, when I push it to the hottest in prime95 the temperatures raises to about 54C. It's installed in a CM690 case with stock fans together with a 580GTX. Are those temperatures mentioned above on par with what i should expect of this cooler/cpu/case combination? Thanks in advance.


----------



## schachi08

@Kisakuku

I know but please look at the third photo and you will see why I could not install the 140mm THERMALRIGHT fans. That extremely high heatspreader of the Vengeance RAM in the first slot is colliding with the ARCHON. I shall switch to full watercooling within the next three weeks.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rushwood;13736927*
> Hello folks. I've only just finished my first self-build PC. I've build a system with a 2600k which is cooled by this Archon cooler with the included fan installed. On stock speeds my cpu temperatures at idle are around 30C, when I push it to the hottest in prime95 the temperatures raises to about 54C. It's installed in a CM690 case with stock fans together with a 580GTX. Are those temperatures mentioned above on par with what i should expect of this cooler/cpu/case combination? Thanks in advance.


Those are exactly the temps you should be seeing, low 30s idle, low 50s load. Congrats on a build well done.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schachi08;13736998*
> @Kisakuku
> 
> I know but please look at the third photo and you will see why I could not install the 140mm THERMALRIGHT fans. That extremely high heatspreader of the Vengeance RAM in the first slot is colliding with the ARCHON. I shall switch to full watercooling within the next three weeks.


I thought the whole point of the Archon was that the fans do clear the first RAM slot. From the picture it seems that only the fan clip might get in the way, so you could just bend it a little. Are you mounting TY-140s in the correct orientation? They are about 1cm longer along one axis, so they should be mounted with the flat parts of the frame facing the mobo. At least you could use one TY-140 as a pull fan. Good luck with watercooling though.


----------



## schachi08

Yes, the ARCHON is advertised with the slogan "fill your memory slots" but they did not specify the first memory slot explicitly. Further the TY-140 fan is thicker than the two ENERMAX fans I used and it does not fit, regardless which way you try. Otherwise the ARCHON is really a beautiful and impressive cooler.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schachi08;13739634*
> Yes, the ARCHON is advertised with the slogan "fill your memory slots" but they did not specify the first memory slot explicitly. Further the TY-140 fan is thicker than the two ENERMAX fans I used and it does not fit, regardless which way you try. Otherwise the ARCHON is really a beautiful and impressive cooler.


I could have sworn I've seen pictures of an Archon with a push TY-140 clearing 4 sticks of Vengeance RAM on an Asus P8P67 mobo in the FT02 hardforum thread. I guess a good alternative is what I did, Silver Arrow with two pull fans, it's not even close to the RAM slots.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kisakuku*


Those are exactly the temps you should be seeing, low 30s idle, low 50s load. Congrats on a build well done.


Gaaaaaaaaaah.... I put on way too much TIM - temps on idle are almost 40







. Not a 2600k though. Gotta clean off all that crap and reseat - once I finish my exams though









Quote:



Originally Posted by *schachi08*


Yes, the ARCHON is advertised with the slogan "fill your memory slots" but they did not specify the first memory slot explicitly. Further the TY-140 fan is thicker than the two ENERMAX fans I used and it does not fit, regardless which way you try. Otherwise the ARCHON is really a beautiful and impressive cooler.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kisakuku*


I could have sworn I've seen pictures of an Archon with a push TY-140 clearing 4 sticks of Vengeance RAM on an Asus P8P67 mobo in the FT02 hardforum thread. I guess a good alternative is what I did, Silver Arrow with two pull fans, it's not even close to the RAM slots.


Maybe my mobo configuration is too different, but my Vengeance sticks have more than enough space between the cooler and the modules. I think I even have enough space to stick a RAM cooler on it - (Not that I need it, just looks cool







)


----------



## Crux777

Hello ,

I just got a new case and this is my first build and I bought an Archon cooler and an ASUS P8Z68-V PRO motherboard and Corsair Dominator Memory with high heat sinks on the memory. I am having 3 problems:
1.After mounting the Archon on the CPU and screwing the pressure plate I notice that the Archon moves about 10-15 degrees either way. Is this normal ?
2. I could not turn the pressure knob either . Is that normal?
3. Finally the wires attached to the fan will touch the memory heatsink (in 2nd slot ) if the Archon moves. I assume that will fry the memory.

I need urgent advices. Should I attempt to power on?


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crux777;13813364*
> Hello ,
> 
> I just got a new case and this is my first build and I bought an Archon cooler and an ASUS P8Z68-V PRO motherboard and Corsair Dominator Memory with high heat sinks on the memory. I am having 3 problems:
> 1.After mounting the Archon on the CPU and screwing the pressure plate I notice that the Archon moves about 10-15 degrees either way. Is this normal ?
> 2. I could not turn the pressure knob either . Is that normal?
> 3. Finally the wires attached to the fan will touch the memory heatsink (in 2nd slot ) if the Archon moves. I assume that will fry the memory.
> 
> I need urgent advices. Should I attempt to power on?


1. On my system after I installed the cooler, it did swivel to either side by about 10 degrees as well, so I'd assume thats normal. Just try to keep it aligned with the cpu anyway.

2. I'm don't quite remember about the pressure knob, but I believe you have to use the included wrench type tool to turn it. I don't think it can be turned by your hand.

3. Your memory will be fine as long as there is metal touching it - even then, something going wrong with it is pretty remote. Most (all?) cables are insulated with some non-conductive material, so even if the cable is touching, its shouldn't do any damage. If you're afraid, just take a picture and attach it here so I can confirm it.

Hope I help.

P.S: Welcome to OCN! We hope you stick around!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kisakuku;13738552*
> I thought the whole point of the Archon was that the fans do clear the first RAM slot. From the picture it seems that only the fan clip might get in the way, so you could just bend it a little. Are you mounting TY-140s in the correct orientation? They are about 1cm longer along one axis, so they should be mounted with the flat parts of the frame facing the mobo. At least you could use one TY-140 as a pull fan. Good luck with watercooling though.


Is the Archon exactly symmetrical? If you turned it around so that what is now the push side becomes the pull side, would the heatsink still intrude into RAMspace?


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13816465*
> Is the Archon exactly symmetrical? If you turned it around so that what is now the push side becomes the pull side, would the heatsink still intrude into RAMspace?


Yeah, the Archon is symmetrical. Each fan is about 25mm thick. So by flipping the cooler you'll free up about 25mm from the side with the RAM, which should be plenty.

EDIT: Just a comment - my Archon doesn't even come close to my RAM modules, so I dunno what this confusion is about.







It could just be the design of these preposterous new mobos...


----------



## Crux777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


1. On my system after I installed the cooler, it did swivel to either side by about 10 degrees as well, so I'd assume thats normal. Just try to keep it aligned with the cpu anyway.

2. I'm don't quite remember about the pressure knob, but I believe you have to use the included wrench type tool to turn it. I don't think it can be turned by your hand.

3. Your memory will be fine as long as there is metal touching it - even then, something going wrong with it is pretty remote. Most (all?) cables are insulated with some non-conductive material, so even if the cable is touching, its shouldn't do any damage. If you're afraid, just take a picture and attach it here so I can confirm it.

Hope I help.

P.S: Welcome to OCN! We hope you stick around!











1.Is your Archon rock steady now. I also have the stock Intel cooler that came with the CPU and it seems rock steady as opposed to the Archon- I haven't installed it but may do as I am scared the Archon would short circuit something. I wonder if anyone else has had this problem. 
2. I tried turning the pressure knob with the tool but it did not budge. I wonder if I a missing something in the documentation??
3. It's not the cable that I am worried about but the metal pins clipped to the side of the fan that worries me.

I will try to get some pictures. the ones I have at the moment at dark abnd blurry.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quick question to anyone who has an Archon:

What is your max load temperature? 
I'm starting to get worried about my temps....AGAIN...

Use core temp if possible just to keep the numbers consistent. It doesn't really matter what CPU you're using, I just want numbers.


----------



## joelmartinez

57 C w/ IBT I love Archon


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;13872802*
> 57 C w/ IBT I love Archon


Dang - I've definitely done something wrong. My load temperatures at in the high 70s, with core 4 sitting at 80.

I'm sure it's my thermal paste, and like I've said many times before, I really need to reseat it. I'll get around to doing it on either the 27th, right after my final high school diploma exam or on the 28th.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## joelmartinez

reseat and also think about case airflow, on mine I have top intake, side intake, front intake, and only one exhaust it is great and since you have push pull you don't even need an exhaust fan if you cut out the back grill with wire cutters

btw what tim are you using and what application method


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;13877173*
> reseat and also think about case airflow, on mine I have top intake, side intake, front intake, and only one exhaust it is great and since you have push pull you don't even need an exhaust fan if you cut out the back grill with wire cutters
> 
> btw what tim are you using and what application method


Alright, I'll try reversing my top fan so that its an intake.

I'm using the thermalright CFIII TIM that came with the Archon. as for application method, thats guaranteed where I went wrong. I put a pretty big blob that when I put the cooler onto, leaked out from all the edges. TBH, that was my first time putting on a cooler, so thats probably why I put so much.

I'm going to have to clean it out and put just a very little amount of the stuff next time.

Thanks for the help so far


----------



## joelmartinez

don't put too little, put an uncooked rice grain amount directly in the center of the CPU


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;13877243*
> don't put too little, put an uncooked rice grain amount directly in the center of the CPU


Yeah - thats what I've read recently. Too bad I didn't know that. I ended up putting about 3/4 size of a pea. It was a pretty big pea at that too










Dang, can't wait to get these pesky exams over. I have my Calculus final tomorrow and my Physics diploma on the 27th. Once those are over, I'm all free


----------



## douglatins

I got my archon for 45USD, a bargain, but i already have a D14, should i replace it for the lulz? I think the archon looks better


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins;13881661*
> I got my archon for 45USD, a bargain, but i already have a D14, should i replace it for the lulz? I think the archon looks better


Lucky, yes replace it, archon should cool about the same and will be quieter

@shinigamibob Good luck on the exams I will take Calc next year and Physics in senior year or junior year


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;13883768*
> Lucky, yes replace it, archon should cool about the same and will be quieter
> 
> @shinigamibob Good luck on the exams I will take Calc next year and Physics in senior year or junior year


Thanks - I finished my final... and I honestly don't know what to make of it... I can't say it went extremely well, but it also wasn't all that bad either. My advice for you when you take calculus: DO YOU FRIGGIN' HOMEWORK... good god, thats the worst mistake I made







. Unless of course you don't get homework, in which case - WTH are your teachers/prof's thinking???

Physics is normally quite easy - but I don't know what your curriculum is, so I can't comment on that.

On topic:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins;13881661*
> I got my archon for 45USD, a bargain, but i already have a D14, should i replace it for the lulz? I think the archon looks better


You most definitely should replace the NH-D14 with the Archon. Just get another fan if you really want. I mean, we're all biased here, but in practicality, the Archon is quite a bit more silent than the D14.


----------



## HeWhoDared

hey guys -- I'm currently looking for a new heatsink to finally overclock, The Archon was one of them on my list, but how come the price is essentially equal to the superior looking Silver Arrow?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeWhoDared;13900162*
> hey guys -- I'm currently looking for a new heatsink to finally overclock, The Archon was one of them on my list, but how come the price is essentially equal to the superior looking Silver Arrow?


I'm not sure the Archon will fit in your case.

As for the SA, the front TY-140 will get pushed up by the Ripjaws stciks. There may or may not be room for that in your case - it's pretty wide, but perhaps not wide enough. Ask around.

The SA is a better heatsink, according to the later reviews.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13900323*
> 
> As for the SA, the front TY-140 will get pushed up by the Ripjaws stciks. There may or may not be room for that in your case - it's pretty wide, but perhaps not wide enough.


There's always the option of running the fans as pull/pull on the SA.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeWhoDared;13900162*
> hey guys -- I'm currently looking for a new heatsink to finally overclock, The Archon was one of them on my list, but how come the price is essentially equal to the superior looking Silver Arrow?


I looked everything up and in terms of case space, it should fit. Thermalright recommends a case which is at least 190mm wide - the scout is about 220mm. In terms of actual motherboard compatibility it should also be fine.

http://www.thermalright.com/layout/system/file.php?code=92292b5dBQrR02WdGqI4pzV7ZdO%2BfZPZSpCAO%2F%2BnOR%2B32ij%2BPWBBXIC4oM7GpUruHjgr7Fqjy2NE3S%2FQgBZQJGthOILMgJXLEiYJBFadFPjQsIHY%2BjeoWRGEN%2F6NidSk%2FsJnlF4UWvJOoiIWFCc

Scroll down through there until you find your mobo - it has it listed as compatible.

All in all though, I think you should be ok to go ahead.


----------



## HeWhoDared

Thanks guys, I'll rep ya when I get home as I'm on my iPhone, however that still doesn't answer my initial question. I'm still puzzled why the archon is essentially the same price as the silver arrow..


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeWhoDared;13919349*
> Thanks guys, I'll rep ya when I get home as I'm on my iPhone, however that still doesn't answer my initial question. I'm still puzzled why the archon is essentially the same price as the silver arrow..


Because it IS, in effect, a silver arrow - just in a different form-factor. Its only physically different - but in terms of performance its identical (almost).

The overall surface area of the Archon is on par with the Silver Arrow - hence the reason why it performs similarly. The Archon was designed to eliminate the RAM problem - most high end coolers (SA and D14 included), end up covering up the RAM slots making it hard to install RAM with tall heatsinks. The Archon doesn't even go close to them, so people can fit any type of RAM in all their slots, instead of skipping the first one. The designed it facilitate more RAM flexibility without compromising efficiency.

Example:

Archon with Corsair Vengeance RAM:









Silver Arrow with some low profile RAM:









As you can see, the Archon leaves enough free space to allow all the RAM slots to be populated, whereas the Silver Arrow goes right over the slots. It wouldn't be a problem if your RAM was low profile, or if you didn't plan on upgrading. With the SA, you'd have to remove the cooler everytime you wanted to mess with your RAM.

And also for the reason ehume pointed out below... development cost is a big one


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeWhoDared;13919349*
> Thanks guys, I'll rep ya when I get home as I'm on my iPhone, however that still doesn't answer my initial question. I'm still puzzled why the archon is essentially the same price as the silver arrow..


Because a Silver Arrow is a Cogage Arrow is an IFX-14. Aside from a little twiddling, they were already making the SA. The Archon is new. Your price goes into the cost of developing it.


----------



## douglatins

So i replaced the D14, i got roughly the exact same temps, but the archon had just one fan


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins;13919865*
> So i replaced the D14, i got roughly the exact same temps, but the archon had just one fan


And that TY-140 is quieter than the P14.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins;13919865*
> So i replaced the D14, i got roughly the exact same temps, but the archon had just one fan


You could also attach another TY-140 on the back to make it push/pull. Or even just another single high CFM fan...

On mine, even with 2 TY-140 on max rpm's, I can barely hear it. Only thing was, I realized I needed a pwm fan splitter to connect both to the same fan header on the motherboard. I ended up waiting another 2 months just to find one that didn't cost $20+.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


You could also attach another TY-140 on the back to make it push/pull. Or even just another single high CFM fan...

On mine, even with 2 TY-140 on max rpm's, I can barely hear it. Only thing was, I realized I needed a pwm fan splitter to connect both to the same fan header on the motherboard. I ended up waiting another 2 months just to find one that didn't cost $20+.


PWM Y-cable that costs $2.99, *including *shipping. I made more than 400 fan changes on mine.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


PWM Y-cable that costs $2.99, *including *shipping. I made more than 400 fan changes on mine.


Oh... I didn't come across that before. Probably missed it or something. I did see a whole bunch of those similar ones online, but none of them shipped it to Canada, or the shipping price was not worth it.

But I ended up buying a $4.99 Gelid Y-Splitter from my local computer store.

Sure, it costs almost twice the one you suggested, but meh... it only costs $5. No big deal

Thanks though. I'll probably end up buying one of those when I add more fans to the archon or something...


----------



## HeWhoDared

Ah alright I understand thanks fellas! Repped you both on the posts. Really appreciate it, you guys taking the time.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HeWhoDared*


Ah alright I understand thanks fellas! Repped you both on the posts. Really appreciate it, you guys taking the time.










No problem - thats what we're all here for


----------



## douglatins

Now Pics


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins;13924350*
> Now Pics


Nice rig! Isn't that green led on the 580 way too bright? The lighting sure makes it seem like it.

On the other hand, the red led strip really makes it stand out. Good job!


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13924544*
> Nice rig! Isn't that green led on the 580 way too bright? The lighting sure makes it seem like it.
> 
> On the other hand, the red led strip really makes it stand out. Good job!


Thanks man, i dunno how to disable the lightning powerled


----------



## shinigamibob

I just reseated my Archon and my temperatures dropped a fair bit. That being said, I think my load temperatures as well as my idles are still a bit high. On my i7 950 OC to 3.8Ghz @ 1.22 Vcore, it idles at 41-38-42-39. At load, its stabilizes at 75-73-73-73. I used the Intel Burn test to do my load tests. Using prime95, the load temps drop by 2-3C on each core.

Are these temperatures too high or do they seem ok?


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


I just reseated my Archon and my temperatures dropped a fair bit. That being said, I think my load temperatures as well as my idles are still a bit high. On my i7 950 OC to 3.8Ghz @ 1.22 Vcore, it idles at 41-38-42-39. At load, its stabilizes at 75-73-73-73. I used the Intel Burn test to do my load tests. Using prime95, the load temps drop by 2-3C on each core.

Are these temperatures too high or do they seem ok?


I don't really no i7s but to me those still seem a bit high. What is your ambient?


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;14063860*
> I don't really no i7s but to me those still seem a bit high. What is your ambient?


Being summer right now, my ambients are about 25-29C.

Another thing to note: I flipped my top fan around (made it an intake), and then turned off turbo. That dropped my idle temps about 1-2C (now at 39-36-39-37), while my load temps were a full 10C lower. They now stabilize at 64C on full load.


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;14064121*
> Being summer right now, my ambients are about 25-29C.
> 
> Another thing to note: I flipped my top fan around (made it an intake), and then turned off turbo. That dropped my idle temps about 1-2C (now at 39-36-39-37), while my load temps were a full 10C lower. They now stabilize at 64C on full load.


64 C full load is much better I think it's just i7s idle higher


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;14064215*
> 64 C full load is much better I think it's just i7s idle higher


I'm sorry,I actually meant I turned off hyperthreading, not turbo.


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;14067155*
> I'm sorry,I actually meant I turned off hyperthreading, not turbo.


Keep it off in the summer unless you feel a slow down in your programs. You shouldn't unless you're doing lots of rendering and video editing


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;14067155*
> I'm sorry,I actually meant I turned off hyperthreading, not turbo.


Remember those temps are the absolute top and wont reach that high no matter what you do, so you are safe. I am in the winter here. 15-20C and i get 70C with HT and 4Ghz. Try some heavy gaming or something and see what are your real world temps


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins;14101956*
> Remember those temps are the absolute top and wont reach that high no matter what you do, so you are safe. I am in the winter here. 15-20C and i get 70C with HT and 4Ghz. Try some heavy gaming or something and see what are your real world temps


Of course. But when I see others getting epic load temps with prime or whatever, it kinda makes me think that I've done something horribly wrong.








In terms of real world application, I doubt my computer will be running at 100% load all the time (unless I fold - which happens a few days a month), so temperatures should be quite good.

I just want my load to be about 60C.


----------



## liberato87

hi everybody
greetings from south italy

my Thermalright Archon + 2 aerocool shark red devil 140mm


----------



## joelmartinez

nice looking build, how are you finding the aerocool fans?


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;14159471*
> nice looking build, how are you finding the aerocool fans?


thank you
I think them are pretty good.
before I got the ty-140 and they we're fine, no doubt.

I changed fan for a "colour" reason but I think these fan are good.
they have nice low start up (I can run them in idle at 450rpm and they are very very silent, the quieters fan in the case) and when its needed (I set full rpm when cpu temp rise to 50c) they run at 1500rpm and got a very high airflow and pressure and gives me 3-4 degrees lees than the two ty-140.

IMHO it is iomportant that a fan is quite at idle and got a low start up. all fans at full rpm are noisy, and between 1300 and 1500rpm the noise difference is very low.
I can say that the aerocool shark at full are less quite than the ty-140 at full rpm, but at 1200-1300 rpm I've noticed no difference in noise

from the specs

TY-140 @ 1300 RPM 74cfm @ 21db
AEROCOOL SHARK RED DEVIL @ 1500 RPM 95CFM @ 29 DB

[email protected] 900RPM 28.3CFM @ 17DB
AEROCOOL SHARK RED DEVIL @ 800RPM 49.4CFM @ 14,5 dB


----------



## joelmartinez

I reckoned you changed for a color reason. The TY-140s are ugly fans but what makes them great is they're quiet and have good static pressure and CFM per dB


----------



## KarmaWaffles

Wanted this cooler btu it wa out of my budget


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;14164312*
> I reckoned you changed for a color reason. The TY-140s are ugly fans but what makes them great is they're quiet and have good static pressure and CFM per dB


ty-140 is a very good fan, no doubts.

but I think these aerocool are nice
watching the specs we ca see that sharks are little bit quieter at low rpm and got more airflow (28 VS 50 CFM)

[email protected] 900RPM 28.3CFM @ 17DB
AEROCOOL SHARK RED DEVIL @ 800RPM 49.4CFM @ 14,5 dB

IMHO it is more important that a fan is quite at low rpm, and also got low startup.
at full, every fan at more than 1000-1200rpm is not silent (IMHO).
to have performance, we need a fan that runs more than 1200rpm. so by 1300 and 1500 rpm I can hear no rilevant difference.


----------



## joelmartinez

It's not CFM that matters for heatsink and rad fans but actually static pressure


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;14171665*
> It's not CFM that matters for heatsink and rad fans but actually static pressure


it depends heatsink by heatsink, thats not a rule. some heatsink are more sensible than other to static pressure, some not.

the ty-140 dont got an high pressure (I'm not saying them are not good are them got a low static pressure)










i don't know how much is the pressure on the aerocool shark so I cant say its better or not, but I can say there are many fans that can do more than 1,89 mmH20 ( cm excalibur got 3.53 mmH2O at 2000rpm and its is 120mm.. also Silverstone FM121 , Scythe Slip stream 120 PWM do more than 3.5)


----------



## QuackPot

This thread need more pics. :3


----------



## shinigamibob

Added liberato to list.

As for pics, I think I should create a new section in the first post for user pictures.

If you guys want any of your shots in the op, then post them below. I know that I could just go through the last few pages, but that just seems like too much work









Limit yourself to 2 pictures maximum.


----------



## Locos

YES! It fits.

I don't have any gap between the heatpipes and sidepanel but it does not bother me at all.








Here is some images.


----------



## Erto

i got a question: compare to the stock intel fan, is this quieter or louder ( pwm mode silent)?
2) i read somewhere that can hurts mosfets motherboard.. is that true? how to solve?


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erto;14223563*
> i got a question: compare to the stock intel fan, is this quieter or louder ( pwm mode silent)?
> 2) i read somewhere that can hurts mosfets motherboard.. is that true? how to solve?


1) It should be quieter
2) If you install it wrong I guess you can hurt the mosfets on your mobo, install it right, the instructions are super easy.


----------



## Erto

ok i'm buying this fantastic cpu cooler but..
I saw there a "key" to determine the pressure on the cpu.. going from 40 to 70lbs..
1) which is the right value?
2)are there a risk if i wrong?
3)What is the utility of this thing?


----------



## joelmartinez

1) 70lbs means you will get the max cooling potential
2) I guess, you would have to be really bad with your hands to break anything
3) It turns a knob which adjusts the pressure, it's like a wrench


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelmartinez;14258601*
> 1) 70lbs means you will get the max cooling potential
> 2) I guess, you would have to be really bad with your hands to break anything
> 3) It turns a knob which adjusts the pressure, it's like a wrench


See this is where I get confused. Thinking about this logically, it makes sense that 70lbs of force would give you better cooling, but a bunch of reviews and my experience shows that 40lbs is optimal. Granted, the temperature difference is only 2 degrees at most.

What is your experience on this? How much force is your archon exerting?


----------



## joelmartinez

I thought I saw a review which showed 70 was optimal, that would be logical, tbh i haven't really played around with the know that much just turned it all the way up and am content with my temps


----------



## Erto

Ok so, by what i've understood, pressure is not as important as i tought.. i'll not press it at max, but a little in the middle of the circuit..


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erto;14258833*
> Ok so, by what i've understood, pressure is not as important as i tought.. i'll not press it at max, but a little in the middle of the circuit..


Can you use Google translate. I sorta understand what you're saying but some of your words are not used correctly and some phrases don't make a lot of sense.


----------



## Erto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joelmartinez*


Can you use Google translate. I sorta understand what you're saying but some of your words are not used correctly and some phrases don't make a lot of sense.


ok, you right! i'm italian and sometimes i've got difficulties to write in correct english!
i was saying that probably is not very important to apply all max pressure in the cpu..


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erto*


ok, you right! i'm italian and sometimes i've got difficulties to write in correct english!
i was saying that probably is not very important to apply all max pressure in the cpu..


Hey, as long as you're trying, no one really cares how well you speak or write English.

Also, the best thing to do in terms of pressure is to start at 40lbs. then while your system is running, slowly increase the pressure until you hit a desired temperature. If it increases, then drop it back down to 40.


----------



## beeefy

it just fit in my case as you can see.

its like you cant tell at all


----------



## Unknown999

I've got Thermalright Archon and oc'ed my i7 930 to 4GHz.

At stock idle temps were:
Core 1: 41
Core 2: 39
Core 3: 41
Core 4: 36
But after oc'ing to 4GHz they became:
Core 1: 51
Core 2: 46
Core 3: 49
Core 4: 46
HT - on, Turbo boost - off, CPU core - 1.248 V.
After running LinX for 30 minutes temps raised to:
Core 1: 83 Max All stable
Core 2: 79
Core 3: 80
Core 4: 79
Ambient temp is 31 to 38 (when testing ambient was 31 C), only one TY-140 fan, thermal paste - Chill Factor III.
Case - HAF X.
MB - GA-X58A-UD5 rev. 2.0.
Are the oc'ed idle and load temps normal?


----------



## Uni-duni-te

I've seen cooler reviews saying it makes a difference on how the heat pipes are oriented, because of gravity. 
I was wondering if anybody has done tests with the cooler orientation, if the temps vary between installing it east-west (vertical air flow) or north-south (horizontal air flow). Anybody know how much difference that makes on the Archon?

I'm trying to decide between the Archon and the Silver Arrow, and some reviews show them being about a degree apart, in favor of the Silver Arrow. I think I read somewhere that the best orientation for the SA would be north-south, while the Archon would be east-west. That could make a difference, since my case is a RV-02, and the cooler would therefore have to be installed east-west, because of the vertical air flow of the case.

Opinions anyone?


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uni-duni-te*


I've seen cooler reviews saying it makes a difference on how the heat pipes are oriented, because of gravity. 
I was wondering if anybody has done tests with the cooler orientation, if the temps vary between installing it east-west (vertical air flow) or north-south (horizontal air flow). Anybody know how much difference that makes on the Archon?

I'm trying to decide between the Archon and the Silver Arrow, and some reviews show them being about a degree apart, in favor of the Silver Arrow. I think I read somewhere that the best orientation for the SA would be north-south, while the Archon would be east-west. That could make a difference, since my case is a RV-02, and the cooler would therefore have to be installed east-west, because of the vertical air flow of the case.

Opinions anyone?


There has been a lot of rv 02/ft 02 builds with SAs and Archons here and at hardforum. Performance is very close for both of them in this orientation. Pick based on archon's height and SA blocking ram slots with push fan.


----------



## Uni-duni-te

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kisakuku;14275792*
> There has been a lot of rv 02/ft 02 builds with SAs and Archons here and at hardforum. Performance is very close for both of them in this orientation. Pick based on archon's height and SA blocking ram slots with push fan.


I see you have the FT-02 with Ripjaws X and picked the SA. Why did you decide on that one?
Have you tried the fan in push over the Ripjaws X? I've seen some pictures showing it fits, but I'd like to know if it blocks the case cover (since your case is pretty much the same dimensions as mine) due to the first push fan having to be placed as high as possible.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uni-duni-te*


I see you have the FT-02 with Ripjaws X and picked the SA. Why did you decide on that one? 
Have you tried the fan in push over the Ripjaws X? I've seen some pictures showing it fits, but I'd like to know if it blocks the case cover (since your case is pretty much the same dimensions as mine) due to the first push fan having to be placed as high as possible.


I have the windowless version of FT02, which makes the side panel just thick enough to have issues with the Archon's extra height. I have tried mounting the fans as push/push on the SA, but the front fan sits too tall on top of the Ripjaws' heat spreaders and doesn't let the side panel close. Pull/pull works fine though, same performance and noise level.


----------



## Uni-duni-te

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kisakuku*


I have the windowless version of FT02, which makes the side panel just thick enough to have issues with the Archon's extra height. I have tried mounting the fans as push/push on the SA, but the front fan sits too tall on top of the Ripjaws' heat spreaders and doesn't let the side panel close. Pull/pull works fine though, same performance and noise level.


If it wasn't for the side panel not closing with the Archon, would you get it over the SA or still go for the SA?
I'm having a hard time deciding.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uni-duni-te*


If it wasn't for the side panel not closing with the Archon, would you get it over the SA or still go for the SA?
I'm having a hard time deciding.










Like I already said above, you won't really notice performance differences between the two. The Archon is a fresher design, try it out first. It will be slightly quieter than the SA if you don't buy the second fan for the Archon.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kisakuku;14285573*
> Like I already said above, you won't really notice performance differences between the two. The Archon is a fresher design, try it out first. It will be slightly quieter than the SA if you don't buy the second fan for the Archon.


Just thought I'd chip on here:

Even if you do add a second Ty-140, the noise level should be on par with the SA. But it is quieter than the SA out of the box.


----------



## boba23

hey folks,

got a TR Archon this week to cool a 2600K. I got a installation question. I wasn't sure if the "backplate cap" that is mentioned in the install instructions is needed for my 1155 mainboard (Asus P8P67 EVO Rev.3). The text in the install instructions isn't that clear in my eyes. Does it mean the cap is ONLY needed for 775 plattforms? Right now I have it mounted, and my temps seem ok, but still I am not sure if I should remove the cap for even better results and mainly for not doing any damage to my board.

boba


----------



## Silverlake

Does anyone here that ever try this type of fan oriented? 
Because the usual fan orientation is one-way direction, I propose the use of dual fan into the heater and make the wind pressure to push the hot air to the sides.

Please give me comments. (not yet tried, if anybody tried it before, i want to see the performance, if nobody, then i'll try it.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silverlake*











Does anyone here that ever try this type of fan oriented? 
Because the usual fan orientation is one-way direction, I propose the use of dual fan into the heater and make the wind pressure to push the hot air to the sides.

Please give me comments. (not yet tried, if anybody tried it before, i want to see the performance, if nobody, then i'll try it.


Most people set up their whole rig to keep airflow moving in a single direction. That way no fan is directly fighting any other fan. I would suspect that the results would be absolutely horrendous, but if you're curious it's not that hard to turn a fan around.


----------



## Silverlake

Then I'll SS my one-way direction first to check the max temp, then I'll SS the sandwich-way direction today.

I hear this setting from my friend, and also i considering it because my case is quite hot when the gpu WORK hard... (around 70 C+, considering my airflow still sucks.)


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silverlake*











Does anyone here that ever try this type of fan oriented? 
Because the usual fan orientation is one-way direction, I propose the use of dual fan into the heater and make the wind pressure to push the hot air to the sides.

Please give me comments. (not yet tried, if anybody tried it before, i want to see the performance, if nobody, then i'll try it.


When I tried this with the D14, I did not see any consistent differences. But then, the D14 is a twin tower cooler. See item 4 in my sig, and follow the link to "In and Out Games."


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


When I tried this with the D14, I did not see any consistent differences. But then, the D14 is a twin tower cooler. See item 4 in my sig, and follow the link to "In and Out Games."


Wait. You saw no difference between that and normal? Curious.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14334389*
> Wait. You saw no difference between that and normal? Curious.


Just read the chapter.


----------



## BigPharma

Some pics for the thread


----------



## 161029

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/thermalright-archon_4.html

After reading the review on xbit and the one by Contagion, I feel confused. Can the Archon really perform better than the Silver Arrow and NH-D14? I know results may vary due to things like fan speed, room temperature, etc. but can it really surpass the SA? Thanks.

-Hybrid-


----------



## Bing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14349390*
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/thermalright-archon_4.html
> 
> After reading the review on xbit and the one by Contagion, I feel confused. Can the Archon really perform better than the Silver Arrow and NH-D14? I know results may vary due to things like fan speed, room temperature, etc. but can it really surpass the SA? Thanks.
> 
> -Hybrid-


My 2 cents, assuming we're talking about Archon, SA and D14 only, few scenarios I could think of ...

1st, if you just want to use the included fan provided with the heatsinks and don't feel like to change or tweak with other "higher" powered fans, then I believe there is no huge difference in performance between Archon, SA or D14. The best is to choose the one that fits in your case without it's size constraint like hitting the tall ram and the cheapest you could find.

2nd, if you constantly overclock your rig quite hard, or have higher ambient temp, and you're the type that will not be happy with the provided stock fans since most of them either SA/Archon or D14 are considered quite fan, and also you're not scare of some fan's noise







, then your choice would be SA or Archon, cause they have tight fins that scale better with higher powered fan than D14 that it's fin design is more suitable for low to medium speed fan. At this option, personally I recommend Archon cause its thinner though taller & wider rather than huge & fat SA that I believe is bad for air circulation in the case.

3rd, if you're "true performance" lover and willing to pay the price by sacrificing your ears and sanity because of using ear buster fans, then I recommend SA, since this two towers HS capable of taking 3 (three) fat 38mm fans, while Archon only two. Although the difference will not like night & day on 2 vs 3 fans, but who knows, maybe you're those type that loves to squeeze out the last drop of single celcius out of your heatsink, then SA is definitely the choice.


----------



## 161029

Well, this is the archon club and the review I linked is on the Archon so...







Anyways, thanks. I'm going to go with the Archon since it's a single tower which won't block any RAM slots and performs just as good as the others. I just need to wait for some sale so that steep price doesn't bother me as much. I'll probably use 2 noiseblocker multiframes or AP-30s on it (AP-30s because I can follow ehume's pwm mod) instead to get better temps. Even if I went with the SA, the noise *might* not bother me since I'll be using headphones. Headphone > speakers. Headphones ftw.


----------



## 161029

I'm puzzled now. After looking at a couple of reviews, I'm confused whether the Archon perform on par, better, or worse than the Venomous X or Venomous X Black Edition (if there's any performance difference between the two).


----------



## Bing

At those cooling fins, Archon's surface area is 1.8 bigger than Venomous-X, its just simply physics, bigger area, better cooling.


----------



## 161029

Ah...still pondering though since the temps are still questionable.


----------



## liberato87

hi guys
does anyone got this cooler on an amd platform?
I just wanna compare temperatures!

These are my results with
1090t at 4ghz (vcore 1.42 - 1,44)
nb at 2800 (with 1,25v)

after doing 10 minutes of prime95 blend test with 28degrees in the house



as you can see max temp is 58degrees (during the test it is 54-55 medium).

I'm using two aerocool shark red devil fans 140mm note the ty-140, all fans running at full speed.
I'm usining prolimatech pk-1 thermal compund


----------



## 161029

Ah, the PK-1's a great compound. Performs 1-2C shy of Indigo Xtreme with great contact in the Skinnee Labs roundup.


----------



## AptivaGaming

Hey guys first post in what I hope to be many reviews/videos/pictures posted.
I'm the user "Zenskas" off OCN (don't post much but read a bit) and have recently started a YouTube channel with my mate "Velo".
One of the most recent videos we did was on the Thermalright Archon itself so I figured I would share it with you all!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a70zwd1j3aQ[/ame]

And FYI we are not making any money off the video and have no advertising or sponsorship support, just wanted to share it with you Thermalright fans. I have heard of people getting flamed on forums for posting their own videos but TR have not paid us in any way to post this! If they did we would get admin approval prior to posting but hopefully this is OK (OCN seems to be a pretty nice place so should be).

We also have a Thermalright Shaman unboxing on our channel so check that out too if your into massive coolers








If you have any suggestions/comments feel free to send a PM or message us/comment on our YT channel.


----------



## aeria

Anyone know if this will fit on this motherboard in a north-south configuration?
MSI P67A-GD53
I'm not sure if it would interfere with the vrm heatsinks.

Thanks!


----------



## QuackPot

Not sure if I've already asked this here before (did a search but didn't find anything) but how does the Archon compare to the Intel stock cooling in terms of cooling and noise. Also, is it worth getting a downwards pointing HSF to help cool the VRMs?


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;14677988*
> Not sure if I've already asked this here before (did a search but didn't find anything) but how does the Archon compare to the Intel stock cooling in terms of cooling and noise. Also, is it worth getting a downwards pointing HSF to help cool the VRMs?


Much better cooling at much lower noise level. Currently, Archon is one of the three best air coolers.

No, you don't need to actively cool the VRMs if you have adequate airflow in the case.


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kisakuku;14678075*
> Much better cooling at much lower noise level. Currently, Archon is one of the three best air coolers.
> 
> No, you don't need to actively cool the VRMs if you have adequate airflow in the case.


Cool, thanks.

Also, has anyone any pics of Archons in CM 690 II cases? I need to know if they'll fit in my rig with my two roof fans being unaffected.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nekromantik

this is impressive for a single fan cooler.
adding a 2nd fan means it beats the silver arrow according to one review.
otherwise its only behind SA 2-3 degrees.

this is around £11 cheaper then the SA so Im not sure its worth the extra £11 just for extra for the SA as for £7 I can get another fan and it will beat the SA.


----------



## LtCheese

How does this compare with the NZXT Havik? I really don't want to spend 80 bucks on one of these if the Havik is pretty close to it performance wise


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtCheese;14684870*
> How does this compare with the NZXT Havik? I really don't want to spend 80 bucks on one of these if the Havik is pretty close to it performance wise


http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/nzxt-havik-140_5.html

Havik is marginally less efficient and noisier. You decide if it's worth the savings.


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kisakuku;14685544*
> Havik is marginally less efficient and noisier. You decide if it's worth the savings.


Well since the Archon is going to be about $100 with two fans, the Havik may be worth it. Don't get me wrong, I love the Archon. It's just that there is something about spending $100 on a heatsink that irks me


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtCheese;14685763*
> Well since the Archon is going to be about $100 with two fans, the Havik may be worth it. Don't get me wrong, I love the Archon. It's just that there is something about spending $100 on a heatsink that irks me


3-4 dB difference at 1200rpm would be worth the extra cost for me, but this isn't SPCR


----------



## seesee

Lian Li PC-A05 >> possible to fit? I know is 210mm wide but not sure if it can actually fit


----------



## in2ition

Hello guys. I have a question for you








How did you apply the thermal paste? A pea-sized dot in the middle of the cpu or a thin layer on both the cpu and the cooler?
The Archon will be used with a 2500K and a Fractal Design Arc case.
I will post photos next week.

PS: can you post some temperatures with 2500K+Archon? Thanks.


----------



## shinigamibob

I personally put about a third the size of a pea on the cpu (after its in the socket), and then spread it with my fingers. I also cover my fingers with a little plastic bag - ziploc doesn't work too well, but the generic sandwich bags are perfect.

That way, you can get the paste into the whole cpu properly while still only applying a very thin layer of it. The less the better with thermal paste - as long as there isn't any gaps.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *in2ition*


Hello guys. I have a question for you








How did you apply the thermal paste? A pea-sized dot in the middle of the cpu or a thin layer on both the cpu and the cooler?
The Archon will be used with a 2500K and a Fractal Design Arc case.
I will post photos next week.

PS: can you post some temperatures with 2500K+Archon? Thanks.


http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appm..._line_v1.1.pdf

"With the triangle mark on the substrate pointing down and to the left, apply a [vertical] line of thermal compound [...]. Make the line approximately 1 millimeter wide. The line of thermal compound crosses the quad or dual cores vertically [...]. Since heat from the CPU cores travel directly through the metal cap through the compound to the heatsink, it is much more important to have a good interface directly above the cores than it is to have the metal cap covered with compound from corner to corner."

Roughly, with good airflow and 20C ambient air, your i5 should be idling in the 28-32C range and reach 50-55C in Prime95 blend.


----------



## ehume

I use a bleb about the size of three to four grains of rice, side by side.


----------



## Coco10

will second fan will increase cooling Performance


----------



## liberato87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coco10*


will second fan will increase cooling Performance


sure.
but 3-4 degrees in full (adding a 2nd ty-140).
watch some review.










2 ty-140 are quite silent even at full rpm


----------



## in2ition

Hello again. Here's my new Archon









The temp. are ok?


----------



## antonbrk

Memoryexpress has the Archon in clearance for $35. It has apparently been discontinued, according to their stock listing, so there may be some good buys out there right now. Got it as a first class air alternative for a 700D should long delayed water plans not pan out. Thanks for the very helpful case size spreadsheet.

http://www.memoryexpress.com/ClearanceDetails.aspx?CID=879d55e3-a773-4eb5-b70a-a098a10a4e95

(this is the Winnipeg, Canada store)


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonbrk;15056320*
> Memoryexpress has the Archon in clearance for $35. It has apparently been discontinued, according to their stock listing, so there may be some good buys out there right now. Got it as a first class air alternative for a 700D should long delayed water plans not pan out. Thanks for the very helpful case size spreadsheet.
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/ClearanceDetails.aspx?CID=879d55e3-a773-4eb5-b70a-a098a10a4e95
> 
> (this is the Winnipeg, Canada store)


That's amazing mine cost $70 when I got it, I really did need it because my room gets ridiculously hot in the summer.


----------



## a pet rock

Holy crap. Screw the CM212+, that is some price/performance.


----------



## Coco10

hi

i just insalled the archon in my i7 920 the idle temp is 40-42 and load by prime95 small ftt is 60 max at stock speed

is it high ?


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coco10;15067396*
> hi
> 
> i just insalled the archon in my i7 920 the idle temp is 40-42 and load by prime95 small ftt is 60 max at stock speed
> 
> is it high ?


That depends on your ambient temps. If its in the mid 20's, that seems about right, if not a tad bit warm. And I mean, just very slightly warmer. Keep in mind that different chips run at different temperatures - yours might just run a bit hotter than the others. Nothing to worry about though.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12339726*
> OP has a 932.
> HAF X is bigger than a 932.
> Archon will fit in a HAF X.


I spent hours in the net to find pictures showing the HAF-X with Archon either.

Now i bought it and replaced my Mugen2.
Archon is probably the best Air Cooler is ever saw and used.

Idle Temperatures of an QX9770 with Mugen 2: 33°
Idle Temperatures of an QX9770 with Archon: 29°

not tested under heavy load, but if anyone is interested then reply

pics


----------



## Celoth

Hi all









In the beginning stages of my next build, which includes the Archon. Still doing research on the different parts, although I have some of them locked down and bought.

The Archon will fit nicely in my Corsair 650D case, and should fit on the upcoming ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 motherboard.

I just have 2 questions:

1. I see on pictures that several people have attached the TY-140mm "wrongly", in the sense that the flat sides of the fan are on the sides instead of top and bottom as per the manual. Is there a point to this I can't see, or are people just not reading the manuals?









2. I've read that the RAM slots on the 1155 socket boards are slightly closer to the CPU than on the 1366 and 1156 boards. This means the fan on the Archon slighty covers the first RAM slot, from what I have read. Since I'll be filling all 4 RAM slots, my question is:

Assuming the TY-140mm is mounted with the flat sides on top and bottom as per the manual, how much room (in mm) do I have for the RAM sticks? The Archon product page shows a clearance of 42.55mm, but I can't see how much below the TY-140mm goes. Is there any wiggle room for adjustments? Can I fit the 40mm Ripjaws-X RAM sticks for example?


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celoth;15329015*
> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the beginning stages of my next build, which includes the Archon. Still doing research on the different parts, although I have some of them locked down and bought.
> 
> The Archon will fit nicely in my Corsair 650D case, and should fit on the upcoming ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 motherboard.
> 
> I just have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. I see on pictures that several people have attached the TY-140mm "wrongly", in the sense that the flat sides of the fan are on the sides instead of top and bottom as per the manual. Is there a point to this I can't see, or are people just not reading the manuals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I've read that the RAM slots on the 1155 socket boards are slightly closer to the CPU than on the 1366 and 1156 boards. This means the fan on the Archon slighty covers the first RAM slot, from what I have read. Since I'll be filling all 4 RAM slots, my question is:
> 
> Assuming the TY-140mm is mounted with the flat sides on top and bottom as per the manual, how much room (in mm) do I have for the RAM sticks? The Archon product page shows a clearance of 42.55mm, but I can't see how much below the TY-140mm goes. Is there any wiggle room for adjustments? Can I fit the 40mm Ripjaws-X RAM sticks for example?


Archon Rev.A should be out shortly with a new TY-150 fan. The new fan dimensions listed on thermalright.com are most likely incorrect. If you decide to wait for Rev.A, the answers to your questions might change.


----------



## Celoth

Thanks for the heads up.









Yeah I can see they list the exact same physical dimensions on the fan, but different RPM and CFM on the Archon Rev.A page.

Got this from Facebook:
Quote:


> Q: Whats new on Archon Rev.A ?
> 
> A: The new 150mm TY-150 Fan.
> The TY-150 is initially only used in our revised Archon Rev. A. The stand alone fan package has not been released yet. The fan is 150mm in diameter (compared to 140mm of the TY-140) and it has asymmetric mounting holes (in a rectangular orientation) so it can only be mounted on our coolers, not as a system fan. If will come with fanclips for upgrading use on our coolers.


So all in all it looks like the exact same heatsink with a new 150mm fan. So that translates into even less room for the RAM sticks if there's even an issue.







I'll just go for some low-profile Corsair or Kingston RAM, they are only around 26mm or so in height. For gaming on a Sandy Bridge it really doesn't matter either way what type of DDR3 RAM I have.


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celoth;15332268*
> So all in all it looks like the exact same heatsink with a new 150mm fan. So that translates into even less room for the RAM sticks if there's even an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just go for some low-profile Corsair or Kingston RAM, they are only around 26mm or so in height. For gaming on a Sandy Bridge it really doesn't matter either way what type of DDR3 RAM I have.


You shouldn't have any clearance issues with your RAM. The TY-150 is no thicker than the TY-140


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtCheese;15332405*
> You shouldn't have any clearance issues with your RAM. The TY-150 is no thicker than the TY-140


But it's dimensions are higher right? Is it 150x140 still?


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


But it's dimensions are higher right? Is it 150x140 still?


160mmx140mmx26.5mm

But the Archon is thin enough that is shouldn't impact RAM clearance


----------



## Celoth

I believe he meant on the new TY-150 fan. The dimensions on that one increases to 150mm obviously. The Thermalright webdesigner probably did a copy/paste of the "old" Archon page and forgot to update the fan dimensions.









So yeah that'll probably be an issue for the Silver Arrow, if the TY-150 is used there. However, the TY-150 fan is really made for the Archon, because it's wider than the SA.

I found where I read about the Archon issue on the 1155 boards btw:

Quote:



I would have expected the same thing, but the P67 motherboards aren't laid out like the 1366 and 1156 boards. It appears the RAM slots are closer to the socket. I've been talking with someone who has an ASUS P8P67 and the Archon. He's pretty clear that the fan on the Archon overhangs the first RAM slot and I had him measure the distance from the PCB to the bottom edge of the fan in its default location: He got 37mm with 2-3mm of play in vertical placement of the fan. Ripjaws-X are 40mm high.

It's not guesswork. It's based on real world measurements from people who are physically holding the items in question.

The Archon was designed for tall heat spreaders in 1366 and 1156 motherboards. 1155 motherboards are slightly different.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celoth*


I believe he meant on the new TY-150 fan. The dimensions on that one increases to 150mm obviously. The Thermalright webdesigner probably did a copy/paste of the "old" Archon page and forgot to update the fan dimensions.









So yeah that'll probably be an issue for the Silver Arrow, if the TY-150 is used there. However, the TY-150 fan is really made for the Archon, because it's wider than the SA.

I found where I read about the Archon issue on the 1155 boards btw:


Yup, I meant the TY-150 on a SA. So I guess that would be a problem then.


----------



## Celoth

Swift reply from Thermalright support.








Quote:


> For most Asus 1155 boards, the RAM slots come extremely close to the CPU keep out zone. The TY-140 does not actually hang over the 1st ram slot, but the fan clips extend a bit over it. Which is why we would suggest you to skip the first slot if possible. Another suggestion would be to put the TY-140 on the backside of the cooler for a pull configuration. As the Archon is quite slim on the sides, it does not take a strong air flow for the air to clear the whole cooler. Therefore the impact would be minimal compared to thicker coolers.


I wrote him before I knew of the Rev.A with the TY-150, so I replied asking about the distance between the fan clip on the TY-150 and the motherboard.

It's a bit hard to tell from the picture on their site but as long as the fan itself doesn't extend over the first RAM slot, it looks like the TY-150 fan clip is up high enough for the 26.25mm low profile ram. If not, there's always modding.


----------



## Celoth

And a new reply:
Quote:


> The TY-150 uses the same fanclip as the TY-140. Therefore the distance of the clips to the Motherboard is the same as well.


So that's good news for me at least.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celoth*


Swift reply from Thermalright support.









I wrote him before I knew of the Rev.A with the TY-150, so I replied asking about the distance between the fan clip on the TY-150 and the motherboard.

It's a bit hard to tell from the picture on their site but as long as the fan itself doesn't extend over the first RAM slot, it looks like the TY-150 fan clip is up high enough for the 26.25mm low profile ram. If not, there's always modding.










But still the TY-150 will interfere with the RAM modules in the second slot?


----------



## Celoth

Well, we were only talking about the Archon, so don't know how it fits in the Silver Arrow, sorry. You could email them I guess.


----------



## douglatins

Why does the archon gets so bad results at Vortez, for me its equal or better than my D14


----------



## kevindd992002

But SA is better than Archon right?


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15348542*
> But SA is better than Archon right?


Marginally, like 2Cs


----------



## Arsinek

I have Archon with ASUS P8Z68-V PRO LGA 1155 and Gskill ripjaws, its a tight fit but it fits. And it is the fan clips that make it tight. I could probably bend the clips a little to make installation and removal easier.


----------



## Celoth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arsinek*


I have Archon with ASUS P8Z68-V PRO LGA 1155 and Gskill ripjaws, its a tight fit but it fits. And it is the fan clips that make it tight. I could probably bend the clips a little to make installation and removal easier.



Thanks for that, great with confirmation.


----------



## justanewguy

Add me, please

a little bit late, but better late than never








running push pull config

ambient around 19-23°
idle 23-25°
load ~38°


----------



## Coco10

mine



























with HT


----------



## shinigamibob

^ Those are impressive temps at such a high OC. Even more impressive is the Vcore - I needed that get to 4.0.

I'm still getting some pretty high temps on stock settings even after I re-seated the damn thing.


----------



## Celoth

Got the Archon Rev.A with the TY-150 fan installed on my ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 motherboard. The RAM sockets on the socket 1155 ASUS boards are pretty close to the CPU zone, so there's actually only about 1 mm clearance between the fan and the side of the RAM heat-spreader. The metal fan clips extend over the first RAM slot.

The RAM I use are the Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 16GB kit, with a height of 26.25 mm. There's around 5-6 mm clearance above the heat-spreader in the first slot to the metal clip holding the fan.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celoth*
> 
> Got the Archon Rev.A with the TY-150 fan installed on my ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 motherboard. The RAM sockets on the socket 1155 ASUS boards are pretty close to the CPU zone, so there's actually only about 1 mm clearance between the fan and the side of the RAM heat-spreader. The metal fan clips extend over the first RAM slot.
> The RAM I use are the Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 16GB kit, with a height of 26.25 mm. There's around 5-6 mm clearance above the heat-spreader in the first slot to the metal clip holding the fan.


Are the TY-150 beautiful?


----------



## Celoth

I only just today got it all installed and I am currently running memtest86 for the initial check. The TY-150 is spinning at around 500 RPM and is completely silent in my case. Once I get windows installed and start the OC'ing I'll be able to tell if it's any good.







I can't compare it to the TY-140 though. I think I read a review saying the Archon Rev.A with the TY-150 cooled around 1 degree better than the Archon w. TY-140 at comparable noise levels.


----------



## liberato87

these are my results with 2600k @ 4500mhz doing under linx.

maximum core temperatures

61 64 64 63



ambient temperature 22 degrees


----------



## Silverlake

I want to ask u guys here...

My archon using dual TY-140 but when i overclock to 5 GHz, during stressing using prime95 my temp is over 90+ and BSOD.
I want to ask other ppl who ever oc to 5.0GHz and using archon, their temp.
My ambient is around 22-28.

Because comparing my temp either the archon is not sit properly into the processor or maybe the thermal paste not good enough...
I just want to stress and gain the temp aroung 75-85.

(in gaming my temp only 60 so, i still use the 5GHz)


----------



## shinigamibob

I think 5 Ghz is just too high for an Archon to handle. Air coolers, I seriously doubt, can handle 5Ghz. Most have trouble around 4.5Ghz mark.

For 4.5+ Ghz, its best to invest in a custom water loop. That said, i don't really know a whole lot about the operating temperatures of the Sandy Bridge CPU's, so I can't tell you for sure. It just seems that 5Ghz on air is a bit steep.


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> I think 5 Ghz is just too high for an Archon to handle. Air coolers, I seriously doubt, can handle 5Ghz. Most have trouble around 4.5Ghz mark.
> For 4.5+ Ghz, its best to invest in a custom water loop. That said, i don't really know a whole lot about the operating temperatures of the Sandy Bridge CPU's, so I can't tell you for sure. It just seems that 5Ghz on air is a bit steep.


Thx for the reply,

Well because I use Archon instead of silver arrow, and guessing either archon can pass the 5.0GHz hehe
Well, then i think this temp is pretty normal for my oc.
So i will not disassamble it again.

I keep this oc because it run stable. My computer usually run 4.8 GHz with temp of 33-73 celcius and when run 4.9 GHz with temp of 33-85 celcius.
So at least i can run in on air 5GHz hahaha goal achieved even i cannot benchmark it


----------



## Aliff

Add Me.. Thanks.


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliff*
> 
> Add Me.. Thanks.


the fan should be placed on the other side


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87*
> 
> the fan should be placed on the other side


I have it pull & push configuration using 2 noctua 14mm fans now.


----------



## lb_felipe

Does an Archon Rev.A cool, at same noise level, more than a Venomous-X with two Slip Stream 120 PWM?

I guess a Slip Stream is quieter than TY-150 at same speed but TY-150 should be more efficient allowing that it be used at lower speed and, consequently, producing less noise. Though two Slip Stream should be more efficient, at same noise level, than only TY-150. Meantime Archon heatsink is more efficient than Venomous-X heatsink.

What do you guys guess?

Sorry for my English.


----------



## shinigamibob

My guess would be that the Archon would be quieter, but I don't think it'll be a noticeable difference. On my setup, with 2 TY-140's on full speed, I can barely hear them speed up. And even then, its just a very low whir of the motor than anything remotely annoying.

I have a question for anyone - Have you guys used this with different fans? Like 2 Scythe S-Flex's or Gentle Typhoons? I'm looking to upgrade from the TY-140's, but I don't know if I'll get any worthwhile drop in temperature.


----------



## lb_felipe

Thank for reply.

Using the same fan at low RPM (e. g. Slip Stream @ 500 RPM, that is, low static pressure) how many degrees Celsius would Venomous-X be warmer than Archon?

Noting that, in heatsinks, thin fin spacing is prejudiced by a low static pressure while wider fin spacing benefits from a better air flow rather than a stronger static pressure.


----------



## shinigamibob

I think (educated guess here), the Venomous-X would be about 3-5C warmer. The Archon has a much higher fin density which dissapates heat much more effectively. But that does come with the caveat of needing fans with a somewhat higher static pressure. Can't confirm this for sure, but I think I'm on the right track.


----------



## HornetMaX

Hi Archon owners,

any of you having the Archon (or Archon rev.A or Silver Arrow or Macho) inside a Fractal Design Arc Midi ?
I'd like to know which of the above coolers will fit in such a case with a side fan installed on the case side door (I already know all of them fits the Midi without the side fan).

Additional question: anyone knowing if the Archon will block the 1st PICe slot (e.g. on a MB like the Asus p8z68-v or Asrock P67 Extreme 4) ?

Thanks !


----------



## Aliff

I answer the additional question: YES, Archon will block your 1st PCI slot.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> I think 5 Ghz is just too high for an Archon to handle. Air coolers, I seriously doubt, can handle 5Ghz. Most have trouble around 4.5Ghz mark.
> 
> For 4.5+ Ghz, its best to invest in a custom water loop. That said, i don't really know a whole lot about the operating temperatures of the Sandy Bridge CPU's, so I can't tell you for sure. It just seems that 5Ghz on air is a bit steep.


No, high end air coolers handle 5GHz fine, provided that you have decent case airflow. Sandy Bridge runs very cool, and has a high safe maximum. Even my cheapo Hyper 212+ managed to keep my 2500K below 80°C @ 4.7GHz in Prime95. With the Archon, my hottest core only reaches 65°C @ 4.8GHz & 1.42V.


----------



## Aliff

Yups. Running 2600K here with HT ON @ 4.7GHz below 80C. Archon rocks..


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HornetMaX*
> 
> Hi Archon owners,
> any of you having the Archon (or Archon rev.A or Silver Arrow or Macho) inside a Fractal Design Arc Midi ?
> I'd like to know which of the above coolers will fit in such a case with a side fan installed on the case side door (I already know all of them fits the Midi without the side fan).
> Additional question: anyone knowing if the Archon will block the 1st PICe slot (e.g. on a MB like the Asus p8z68-v or Asrock P67 Extreme 4) ?
> Thanks !


no, it wont block any pci slot
it could be that the 1st pcie 1x slot can be blocked but not the 1st pcie 16x (p8z68-v)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> No, high end air coolers handle 5GHz fine, provided that you have decent case airflow. Sandy Bridge runs very cool, and has a high safe maximum. Even my cheapo Hyper 212+ managed to keep my 2500K below 80°C @ 4.7GHz in Prime95. With the Archon, my hottest core only reaches 65°C @ 4.8GHz & 1.42V.


easy and with proper temps


----------



## Aliff

Not all motherboard is the same layout.

My Gene-Z layout is 1st PCI-E is 16x and Archon has block it. Its not a big deal in SB platform coz there is no big loss in bandwidth between using 16x, 8x or 4x. Look here => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSfifE2Domo

I'm still not using any GPU now but if I do, I will just use the 8x slot.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> easy and with proper temps


?

5GHz is easy if you have a good chip, yes. I don't. Believe me, I'm already pushing its limits at 4.8GHz.

Although I'm not sure what you're trying to say.


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> ?
> 5GHz is easy if you have a good chip, yes. I don't. Believe me, I'm already pushing its limits at 4.8GHz.
> Although I'm not sure what you're trying to say.


I agree. It all depend on your chip. Generally, 1.4V below is OK on air. If you got a chip that can do 5GHz on 1.4V, than there will be no problem using air cooling.

My chip only can go until 4.8GHz on 1.4V with temp below 88C. It need 1.49V to stable at 5GHz.


----------



## Dexess

Will the Archon fit in a Corsair 500R or will the side fan block it?


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dexess*
> 
> Will the Archon fit in a Corsair 500R or will the side fan block it?


Nope, the side fan will block it.


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dexess*
> 
> Will the Archon fit in a Corsair 500R or will the side fan block it?


You can measure the clearance from the top of the CPU to the fan. Archon height is 170mm.


----------



## justanewguy

yes i know that not all chips are 1:1 the same and you need to be lucky to run it as the guy the video shows.
it was just a demonstration that there isnt a problem running a cpu @5ghz cooled by air


----------



## Dexess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliff*
> 
> You can measure the clearance from the top of the CPU to the fan. Archon height is 170mm.


Won't fit...the gap is 168mm...maybe if i mount it horizontally i would avoid the fan


----------



## lb_felipe

Does Thermalright Archon Rev.A fit in Antec SOLO II with ASUS P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3?

Archon is 175 mm height with TY-150. Antec states SOLO II has 160 mm for CPU cooler unlike AnandTech that states it has 180 mm for that.

According to Anand, SOLO II support Archon with TY-150 however he may have been wrong at does not discount the CPU and Motherboard thickness.


----------



## skazx

Hello,

I have done a lot of research and have settled on the Thermalright Archon as the CPU cooler I want. I was curious what everyone's opinion was on the Thermalright Archon Rev. A. It appears that Rev. A comes with a ty-150 fan instead of the ty-140 fan. I'm not only striving for a cooler CPU but also a quieter system. Do you think it's worth the extra 2 dBA for a bigger fan that might lead to lower temperatures or do you think I'm better off going with the original Archon that has the lower rated dBA? Thanks for any input.









Archon original with TY-140 --> 19~21dBA
Archon Rev. A with TY-150 --> 19~23dBA


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skazx*
> 
> Hello,
> I have done a lot of research and have settled on the Thermalright Archon as the CPU cooler I want. I was curious what everyone's opinion was on the Thermalright Archon Rev. A. It appears that Rev. A comes with a ty-150 fan instead of the ty-140 fan. I'm not only striving for a cooler CPU but also a quieter system. Do you think it's worth the extra 2 dBA for a bigger fan that might lead to lower temperatures or do you think I'm better off going with the original Archon that has the lower rated dBA? Thanks for any input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Archon original with TY-140 --> 19~21dBA
> Archon Rev. A with TY-150 --> 19~23dBA


i would recommend the first revision with the TY140 even if i have no idea if the TY150 is worth it or not.
i am just happy with the 140mm fans


----------



## skazx

Thanks,

I think I might go with the original then. I would be able to re-use the ty-140 as well in the future for other purposes. Now I just have to wait for it to drop below a little more $.


----------



## discooi

Hi! I'm new here. Can the Thermalright Archon with 2 fans fit inside Gigabyte Aurora Chassis? The spec is Height: 522mm
Width: 205mm Depth: 510mm. Thank you!


----------



## jjr007

I am mounting this sink now on my processor, and I am not clear on the instructions. Do you tighten the hex screws on the center bracket all the way, then turn the center screw, or do you just tighten the hexes till they are flush with the bracket, then tighten the center till the sink is secure?


----------



## skazx

Hey guys, I know one of the benefits to this cooler is that it allows you to fill up your RAM slots. But I use G. Skill Pi Modules that have huge heat sinks on them. I don't have every slot filled, only 3. Can anyone confirm that this cooler will fit comfortably on my motherboard with said RAM? Motherboard is ga-x58a-ud3r with triple channel G. Skill RAM Model: F3-12800CL7T-6GBPI.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skazx*
> 
> Hey guys, I know one of the benefits to this cooler is that it allows you to fill up your RAM slots. But I use G. Skill Pi Modules that have huge heat sinks on them. I don't have every slot filled, only 3. Can anyone confirm that this cooler will fit comfortably on my motherboard with said RAM? Motherboard is ga-x58a-ud3r with triple channel G. Skill RAM Model: F3-12800CL7T-6GBPI.


tall ram heat sinks are pretty much useless and only for enthusiasts loading up to 1.6v on it.
but to answer your question, yes it should fit


----------



## overme

hello!!!

I have a question about Thermalright Archon.

I want to buy an AsusP8Z68 V-Pro/GEN3 with 4x2GB G. Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 put in a Cooler Master CM-690 II Advanced Box. Will I have enough space for all the memories and the box?


----------



## justanewguy

low profile ram? then yes

ps: dont buy high profile ram


----------



## overme

memories are not low profile. Are these 

I think his height is 40mm.


----------



## justanewguy

just checked your board layout, you wont run into problems with the archon, even with high profile (big heatspreaders on your ram) ram

BUT to make it 100% sure, get rams without fins on it


----------



## Too Many Bees!

I've been trying to find information on this cooler and the Asrock P67 Extreme4 motherboard, which I am using now. I could not find a lot of information on whether or not the board's oversized VRM heatsinks block the Archon's heat pipes. The best I could come up with were my own sloppy measurements using Thermalright's own schematics:



Bearing in mind that I used a flimsy plastic ruler and I didn't disassemble my working rig to get the best possible measurements, I'm looking at maybe a 3mm margin of error, which may or may not make the difference. While I have seen the Archon and the Extreme4 listed in builds on this site, that's no guarantee because it looks like a damn tight fight and I know you guys aren't afraid of a little Dremeling.







So anyone know if the cooler will fit? (Horizontal or vertical, either will work.)

Thanks.


----------



## Pattayaner

Now here are my photos of my Archon Rev. A in a Thermaltake MK-I chassis:







In my case the South-North is the best airflow direction. At the rear side I have only 1 140mm fan. So the 2 200mm fans on the top side can better remove the warm air:





On the next picture you can see that the Archon don*t disturb the 200mm fan on the side panel:


----------



## justanewguy

why this direction? i would rotate the archon by 90° and blow out to the rear fan
140mm in the 5.25 area = perfect air stream


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> why this direction? i would rotate the archon by 90° and blow out to the rear fan
> 140mm in the 5.25 area = perfect air stream


Yeah, same question here as well. Why did you rotate it 90°? It seems like you have enough space to rotate it in an east/west configuration as well. Curious as to why you did that.

Also, welcome to OCN!


----------



## Pattayaner

Well, my idea was:

- the Archon fan has 150mm
- the back side fan 140mm
- the top side fan directly over the Archon 200mm

so I estimated that the south-north solution to the biggest exhaust fan is the best solution.

Also turning the Archon by 90 ° might become a little bit narrow with the side panel fan.

But when I have bought a new thermal paste I will check it out and compare the temperatures and let you know my result.


----------



## lb_felipe

Please...:

1. Will an Archon Rev. A fit in a new Corsair Obsidian Series 550D without top fans and door fans using P9X79 Deluxe?

2. Are Corsair Vengeance DIMMs compatible with above cooler and motherboard using only slots 1, 3, 4 and 7?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Too Many Bees!

Hi, so I did end up getting this cooler and I'm having a bit of touble with my temps. Basically, since installing this cooler about 2 weeks ago, I haven't been able to even equal the temps I had with my Hyper 212+, much less lower them. I have tried all sorts of TIM applications: using more, using less, applying a dab in the middle, spreading it all out, spreading it into a narrow vertical line. I'm pretty confident that I can rule out bad application of TIM, because I reapplied 6 or 7 times and most of them had good contact when I later removed the heatsink. Then to rule out the TIM itself (the first 3 applications of the included Chill Factor 3 were extremely viscous and hard to spread, while the rest were more liquidy, so I reasoned that it had simply separated and could all be bad) I bought a tube of MX-2, hoping that its thinner consistency would allow for even better contact.

Here is my 2500K at 4.4GHz with 1.3v with the fresh TIM:

These temps are only slightly better than what my Hyper 212+ would have gotten in Intel Burn Test, which comes with something like its own 8 degree C premium; and it's still between 10 and 20 degrees higher than comparable screenshots I see in this thread. I got this cooler with the intent of going past 4.4, but it looks like a step backward from what I had.

Is there any trick or something to mounting this? Is it a good idea to tighten to central thumbscrew all the way, or is it enough to just give it a few firm nudges after the two main screws are all the way in? I wonder if maybe the Archon's convex base is working against me. I'm just frustrated that all this time and money is yielding nothing so far. Alternatively, you can tell me it's nothing to worry about and I'm being a neurotic nut; it's nothing new for me.


----------



## justanewguy

dont spread the tim manually
remount it, the mounting kit has to be "finger tight" then adjust the middle nob until you recognize that you would need an insane amount to pressure to tighten it more down.

also the concave doesnt really matter, it helps to get the best possible contact to the "die"

which fans are you using? The Ty140? one or two of them? fullspeed or pwm?


----------



## Too Many Bees!

I'm using the single included TY-150 connected to a PWM header on the motherboard. For this latest mounting I only used a dab of TIM in the center (seeing as it was much thinner than the stuff that came with the cooler).


----------



## ihatelolcats

anyone have or know where to find amd mounting kit for the archon?


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> anyone have or know where to find amd mounting kit for the archon?


It should come included if you bought it new. If you bought it used, I'm pretty sure you can order a set from the Thermalright website. Or even open up a wanted thread in the marketplace here. I'm sure someone will have one.


----------



## ihatelolcats

dont have enough rep to post in wanted but thanks. i looked on the website but all the buy links i tried were broken. thanks for the suggestions


----------



## ihatelolcats

i contacted thermalright because i can't find a kit anywhere. they responded initially but now it's been several weeks and i haven't heard anything : /


----------



## seesee

anyone manage to fit this cooler on a A05FNB?


----------



## rourouni815

fits my a05nb so i say it will fit a05fnb


----------



## ihatelolcats

finally got it mounted
had to bend the mounting kit i got a little but it's on there- Thermalright AMD Socket AM3/AM2 Bolt-Thru-Kit Rev. C
thankfully temps are good
35C idle 25% fan, 45C load 100% fan
this is at about 1.4v 3.8GHz


----------



## shinigamibob

That's a very nice looking build you got there. Very clean looking. Imagine what that'd look in a black interior though


----------



## ihatelolcats

thanks for the compliment
a black interior would be nice, but i don't feel the need to do it since i don't have a window or anything


----------



## shinigamibob

Yeah good point. If it doesn't have a window, a black interior is quite useless.


----------



## a pet rock

Ah yeah! Twin turbo pro! Now that's a man with some good taste.


----------



## Blizlake

Hey dudes, anyone got any idea if the archon will fit North-South on a X79 board (ASRock X79 Extreme4 to be precise) ? Memory will be G.skill, havent decided on the exact model yet but either Sniper (42mm), Ripjaws X (40mm), Ripjaws Z (40mm) or Ares (33mm).
Cheers, Bliz.


----------



## Too Many Bees!

Okay, I don't get this. I got fed up with fiddling with my Archon and stuck my Hyper 212+ back in, uneven heat pipe surfaces be damned.



That's a 10 degree drop over the Archon temps that I posted on the last page, and that was back in February, not late May. Is that cooler defective or something? I have meticulously mounted the Archon 8 or 10 times over the past few months with disappointing results, and today in frustration I threw on the old Cooler Master not even giving a hoot about applying the right amount of TIM or filling in the gaps between the pipes, and I get an instant reduction.

Right now the only downside of the 212+ is that its fan has developed an annoying "click" in its old age, not to mention it sounds like a banshee at 2000 RPM. I thought the point of the Archon was that I wouldn't _have_ to run a 2000 RPM fan, though.


----------



## shinigamibob

Honestly I'm not sure how a cooler could be defective barring a broken heatpipe or similar.

But that said, I'm not totally impressed with my Archon either. I bought it back in January 2011. I'm getting about 65C load on my first gen i7 overclocked to 4Ghz on 1.28v (or about 75C with the sidepanel closed on my 600T)

I was under the impression that an Archon would be able to easily handle an i7 at about 55C. Either we have defective products, or we're doing something wrong. My guess is the pressure mount system. I have everything installed properly, but I have no clue on how much pressure to add or what even happens as I turn the knob.

If at all possible, try playing with the pressure adjust knob - there might be something crucial we're overlooking. (But a 10C drop from adjusting the pressure seems quite unlikely in all honesty.)


----------



## Too Many Bees!

All I can think of, in terms of defects, are either insufficient soldering between heat pipes and fins or heat pipes and base (neither or which are actually visible), or something that prevents proper contact between the base and the CPU. Or, of course, something that I'm doing wrong to prevent proper contact, but honestly I've remounted so many times (with varying amounts of TIM) that I'm ready to exclude improper application as a source of error. As for the pressure knob, I got progressively more daring with it over the course of those few months; from initially just giving it a few nudges, to eventually cranking it almost all the way. It really made no difference that I could tell.

I would _really_ like to find out that the error is completely on my end, and my Archon isn't a dud, because I must be the only person on the face of the earth who actually likes the appearance of the cooler and the brown/green TY-150. But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Silverlake

The thing that make me wonder about Archon is no matter how high my CPU temp through RealTemp or such, the fin and the heatsink never get hot... and I wonder if the heat never transferred into the heatpipe...


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake*
> 
> The thing that make me wonder about Archon is no matter how high my CPU temp through RealTemp or such, the fin and the heatsink never get hot... and I wonder if the heat never transferred into the heatpipe...


Mine gets warm to the touch under full load. Definitely not hot enough to burn or injure, just warm.

That said, something interesting I found out a couple hours ago: Your relative humidity will affect your temperatures pretty significantly. If you live in a humid climate, you SHOULD get a fair amount cooler than if you live in a dry climate (yes, it seems counter-intuitive).

I'm starting to think that the 13% relative humidity here is increasing my temperatures a fair bit - at least compared to reviews online and what others seem to be getting. Just something to consider.


----------



## Silverlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> Mine gets warm to the touch under full load. Definitely not hot enough to burn or injure, just warm.
> That said, something interesting I found out a couple hours ago: Your relative humidity will affect your temperatures pretty significantly. If you live in a humid climate, you SHOULD get a fair amount cooler than if you live in a dry climate (yes, it seems counter-intuitive).
> I'm starting to think that the 13% relative humidity here is increasing my temperatures a fair bit - at least compared to reviews online and what others seem to be getting. Just something to consider.


That's why I think mine is weird, I tried to touch it after 3 mins of 89-92 degree C, and nope, it totally feels like cold. only the ambient getting warm, not the heatsink.









But, Archon does give enough cool for moderate overclock (4.8 GHz max load 85'C). And I live in humid country.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake*
> 
> That's why I think mine is weird, I tried to touch it after 3 mins of 89-92 degree C, and nope, it totally feels like cold. only the ambient getting warm, not the heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Archon does give enough cool for moderate overclock (4.8 GHz max load 85'C). And I live in humid country.


Then I'd check if you seated the cooler properly. If the cooler itself isn't getting warm, then you have a problem. But 85C for 4.8Ghz seems quite reasonable on air TBH. I'd be jumping with joy if I could get those temps. I can't even validate at 4.6+ - although admittedly, I do have a first gen i7.


----------



## kev8792

add me, hi i know this thread is for owners with the thermalright Archon but i have the SB-E version could i please join



i cant seem to take a very good picture at night sorry best i could do


----------



## ecpeters

Add Me please


----------



## ihatelolcats

awesome looking case


----------



## ecpeters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> awesome looking case


If this is to me, thank you. This sweet cooler baaarely fit with the window fan + Asus board's passive heatsinks.. the fins are touching part of the Mobo's heatsinks.

So happy, went from 33C idle to 23C

Underload I cannot hit more than 31C for any real period of time. I'm stunned. Now I need to grab a real PCI-E SSD


----------



## andre02

@kev8792 : could you tell me how are your temps compared to the first Archon ?

Or if you don't know, just the temp at your overclock and ambient if you know it.


----------



## ecpeters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> I don't see why you would want to in any case. The fans don't even come near the RAM slots. Unless you want a system that is completely silent - stick with the fans.


It won't clear Vengeance RAM with the tall heat spreaders.. I had to put it into a pull configuration. Unless someone figured out a trick to it.. ?


----------



## Elohim

TR has alternative inlying fan clips, wich might give you a few more mm space, i cant really tell from your picture.


http://www.pc-cooling.de/CPU+Kuehler/Intel+LGA775/Thermalright/100700388/Thermalright+Fanclips+f%FCr+TY+140+(Innenbefestigung)+-+Paar.html#top


----------



## Conspiracy

totally want to get this for my new computer. not sure if it will clear my RAM or not and whether its totally overkill for keeping my cpu cooler when rendering/encoding video. but definitely want something from thermalright. maybe a smaller version of this with a 120mm fan instead so it fits in my case lol


----------



## UnfortunateAlly

This being my first post on the forums, I would like to say hi to everyone!

I am using the TR Archon with two TY-150 (at 1100RPM both) on a P8Z77-V with a 3770K at 4.6GHz (1.26V and 1.6V PLL). After I installed the heatsink I noticed that I could turn it without much force so I tried mounting it again but, unfortunately, I had the same results. I ran Prime95 (Small FFTs) for about 35 minutes (just to see how high temps go; I know you need to test more to see if you have maximum stability) and the temps were 86/91/89/85. Are these temps normal or is the mounting being loose affecting the temperatures?

I tried everything I could think of while mounting but still could not get it as tight as it should. Anyone else experienced this issue while mounting?


----------



## ihatelolcats

just because you can turn it doesn't mean it's loose. thermal paste acts like grease. i had to jerry rig mine so it's on tighter than it should be. you could try spacers or something to tighten it if you think that would improve things. there might be another problem like too much paste, not enough paste, maybe it's not sitting flat. im not sure. what temps would you like to see


----------



## UnfortunateAlly

I think the voltage was too high for my particular chip. It is prime stable even at 4.7GHz with that voltage (1.265V). I ended up mounting another TR TY-140 fan to blow air on the Archon and temps improved.

The turning heatsink was my main concern, I never experienced anything like this with other CPU coolers.


----------



## dumafourlife

Can anyone confirm the the fitment of the archon on an ASUS m4a87td evo mobo? Also while in search for my new cpu cooler I was wondering if anyone knew the difference between the archon sb-e and the rev.A versions are?

EDIT: I forgot to mention that my only real worry is if in east/west configuration. Will the heatsink pipes hit the heatsink on my mobo?


----------



## dumafourlife

Pulled the gun and bought the archon rev. A. SO lets hope it'll fit.


----------



## shinigamibob

Just a mini update:

I've been planning to do a couple tests to see how humidity affects the cooling efficiency of this cooler. Theoretically, a higher relative humidity should offer lower temperatures (due to the higher specific heat capacity of water as compared to air) but its hard to say at this point.

I'm gathering initial temperature data for various heat outputs, and right now I'm doing the baseline tests. At room temperature and a pretty low relative humidity: 22.5C and 16% humidity. Ideally I'll be testing both the idle and load temperatures at various relative humidities (the T-delta to be exact) and plotting them to see if a relationship exists. Furthermore, I'll be restesting at various heat outputs - right now at 168W (3.8Ghz), then at 182W (4Ghz) and finally at 130W (stock 3.06Ghz). I'll either keep updating this thread or make a new one - haven't decided on which one ye

If anyone has any ideas on how to control the relative humidity, please do share. I've tried increasing it with just conventional room humidifiers, but they hit a hard wall around 24-35% humidity. This "experiment" will probably take a while - in the range of a month or so, just because I'm having a lot of trouble getting the humidity high enough in my room.

EDIT: All testing so far is being done on an i7 950 at the above frequencies.


----------



## ihatelolcats

if you have a window, plants transpire water vapor into the air. that might help some
be wary of mildew or mold growing if you're keeping it that high that long
i'm interested in seeing the results but it might be a better experiment for a test chamber rather than your room


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> Just a mini update:
> I've been planning to do a couple tests to see how humidity affects the cooling efficiency of this cooler. Theoretically, a higher relative humidity should offer lower temperatures (due to the higher specific heat capacity of water as compared to air) but its hard to say at this point.
> I'm gathering initial temperature data for various heat outputs, and right now I'm doing the baseline tests. At room temperature and a pretty low relative humidity: 22.5C and 16% humidity. Ideally I'll be testing both the idle and load temperatures at various relative humidities (the T-delta to be exact) and plotting them to see if a relationship exists. Furthermore, I'll be restesting at various heat outputs - right now at 168W (3.8Ghz), then at 182W (4Ghz) and finally at 130W (stock 3.06Ghz). I'll either keep updating this thread or make a new one - haven't decided on which one ye
> If anyone has any ideas on how to control the relative humidity, please do share. I've tried increasing it with just conventional room humidifiers, but they hit a hard wall around 24-35% humidity. This "experiment" will probably take a while - in the range of a month or so, just because I'm having a lot of trouble getting the humidity high enough in my room.
> EDIT: All testing so far is being done on an i7 950 at the above frequencies.


Look forward t seeing how your testing goes. I experimented years ago on aircooled VWs to increase cooling by injecting water vapor into fan intake. Use a windshield washer pump and noozle turnning on pump when climbing desert mountain passes. It definitely cooled things down!.. Problem was carrying enough water;









If humidifier won't bring humidity up enough, plants definitely won't... and with outside temps getting colder keep inside humidity up will become even more of a problem for you.


----------



## dumafourlife

Joining the club =)

1.



2.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Look forward t seeing how your testing goes. I experimented years ago on aircooled VWs to increase cooling by injecting water vapor into fan intake. Use a windshield washer pump and noozle turnning on pump when climbing desert mountain passes. It definitely cooled things down!.. Problem was carrying enough water;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If humidifier won't bring humidity up enough, plants definitely won't... and with outside temps getting colder keep inside humidity up will become even more of a problem for you.


Yeah, I'm just about at my wits end trying to figure it out. A test chamber sounds pretty much exactly what I need, but other than my bathroom, I have no idea








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumafourlife*
> 
> Joining the club =)
> 1.
> 
> 2.


Sweet looking rig you got there. Added!


----------



## dumafourlife

^Thanks!


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumafourlife*
> 
> ^Thanks!


Got some temperatures for us? Always looking for comparisons









Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dumafourlife

Yea I'm running as 1090t at 4 cores

cpu speed : 4.2ghz
vcore 1.4 at full load
ht link at 2001mhz(1.2 V)
nb at 2800mhz(1.25V)

running prime95 I get ~ 36C across all 4 cores.


----------



## shinigamibob

My god man, those temps are incredible. Maybe it's because the AMD chips run that much cooler, but i'm usually around 70C at 3.8Ghz on my i7 950

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dumafourlife

^I believe the cap for amd's is 55C at the core. At 6 cores i was running in the mid 40C range and coudn't really push the cpu anymore. So hence why I have disable two and am only using the 4 cores. I can definitely push this cpu more on air cooling but the funny/sad predicament I'm in is that I just started purchasing water cooling parts so I will have to sell this archon or use it in another build


----------



## shinigamibob

Its been a while since I've last updated this thread, but I have something very nice coming up. I recently received an engineering sample (major props to Mr. Steve Shen from Thermalright!) of the Archon SB-E X2 which I've done a quick unboxing of. I'll throw up some photos and some early performance numbers on here soon. There are a couple interesting design choices they taken too - mainly regarding the number of heatpipes and fins.


----------



## ihatelolcats

looks like a great cooler. eagerly awaiting your review


----------



## shinigamibob

*Thermalright Archon SB-E x2 unboxing and mini review*

This is my first time doing anything of this sort, so criticism is most welcome







Also, please bear in mind this is by no means an in depth review (heck, its not even really a review).This is more of an unboxing and my thoughts on it. And finally, since this is an engineering sample, the final retail unit could be different.

*Package:*

In typical Thermalright fashion, we get the plain brown box with the company logo up top. Nothing fancy here, but its worth noting that its padded with thick foam, as well as foam inserts in between parts to prevent scratching.



*Fans:*

We get two fans included (the titular X2) - two TY-141s, as compared to the original Archons TY-140. These fans are pretty much identical from what I can tell from the spec sheet - both are PWM controlled from 900-1300RPM and rated at 28-74CFM at a sound range of 17-21 dBA. They spin at the same speed, push the same amount of air, and are equally as quiet. But where it does differ is the color - that incredibly terrible color that the original TY-140 is no more. Its been replaced with a better coordinated dark-yellow frame and army-green blades. These look _nowhere_ near as ugly as the original "vomit-coloured" TY-140.





*Included Accessories:*
Everything you could possibly need (with the exception of a screw driver) is supplied in a plain white box inside the main package.


A - Fan mounting clips x4 (two per side/fan)
B - AMD Backplate (AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/FM2
C - Thermalright CFIII thermal paste (2g)
D - Backplate cap (775 only)
E - Various mounting screws (all sockets)
F - Plastic washer x4
G - Anchoring bracket (all sockets)
H - PWM fan header splitter
I - Anti-vibration pads x8 (4 per fan)
J - Intel Backplate (775/1155/1156/1366) *[See note]*
K - Pressure Adjustable Mounting plate

*[Note]* There is no LGA 2011 backplate since it apparently doesn't need one. However, don't fret as there are LGA 2011 screw pillars included in the bag E pictured above - this is after all the SB-E version so it wouldn't make sense to not have the LGA 2011 mounting hardware.

*Installation:*

I installed the unit on my LGA 1366 Asus P6X58D-E replacing the original Archon that I've been using for almost 2 years. First thing I noticed was that the mounting hardware was identical between the two models. The backplate, the retention bracket, screws, pressure mount, everything. There wasn't a single mounting accessory I had to replace. It was quite literally a drop in replacement. There really isn't much to say about the installation procedure - the included manual was perfectly fine at explaining all the steps - easy enough even for a first-timer. The pressure mount system is far better than the original version too - maybe because the instructions included are that much better. Every half rotation of the knob adds an extra 10lbs of force, up to a maximum fo 70lbs. Unlike the last version, this time around its actually possible to turn the knob and know exactly how much force you're adding.

*Heatsink:*

Here is where things start to change from the first version. There are a couple notable differences between this and the original Archon, each of which I'll explain after its respective image.


The first difference, and arguably the most important, is the size of the base. Compared to the original Archon, this is longer and a little bit wider to ensure a larger coverage area on the IHS. Whether this is because the SB-E chips have a larger IHS or simply because a larger contact area would mean more efficient heat transfer, I'm not entirely sure. My guess is that its partly due to reason above and partly due to the amount of heatpipes they've stuck on this thing (more on that below). Whatever the reason, I like it. Personally, it means that I can just apply the thermal paste on the base of the heatsink and then plop the entire thing onto the CPU without worrying whether it made proper contact.

*Onto the heat pipes and fins...*


This model has 2 extra heat pipes stemming from the base and into the fins. But here's something interesting - there are less fins on this model than the original Archon - 45 fins vs 50 on the original. We're looking at about 10% reduction in total surface area, but at the same time there are more heat pipes carrying into the fins.







The height of the cooler isn't any smaller, so the fin density is lower. This does carry the advantage of allowing air to flow through more efficiently (and more importantly, silently), but the implications for heat dissipation is a bit worrying.

This still has the same 6mm diameter sintered (made by heating and compressing a powder) copper heat pipes, but there are 8 instead of 6 like in the first Archon.

The only logical explanation for this (from a performance standpoint, never-mind the potential cost savings) is that the material that the fins are made of is better at conducting heat than the old Archon. It certainly feels that way because to the touch, but the fins feel far more flimsy. The original Archon's fins feel strong and sturdy with very little flex to them. This however, not only looks and feels thin, it has significantly more flex to them. In fact, my unit came with a bent fin - if you look closely at the bottom fin, the left side is almost touching the fin above it.
The original Archon's fins were made of aluminum (aluminium?) plated with nickel, and I'm tempted to say that new version is made of the same, but I'm still waiting for official input on this.

The base is pure copper plated with nickel and is still very slightly convex, as with all Thermalright coolers - this ensures proper contact with the CPU IHS and reduces the chance of air pockets.




In terms of physical dimensions, the heatsink itself has exactly the same dimensions as the first one - 155 mm x 53 mm x 170 mm (LxWxH), but is a fair amount lighter at 775g vs 806g of the original. I'm sure most of the weight reduction came from the significantly thinner fins on this model.

*Fan mounting:*


The anti-vibration pads supplied now are just the triangular variety, as the long thin strip is not included. That is completely fine by me since the strips were a nightmare to work with because their adhesive wasn't good enough. The triangular pads have a much better adhesive and stick firmly to the heatsink.


Here is another small difference from the original version - the fan mounting method. Originally, the clips stuck out in front of the fans when attached, which worked fine, but wasn't the sleekest of looks. It was however, quite easy to mount, especially when the entire heatsink and motherboard are mounted inside the case. The new version however, opts for the fan mount points in the lower part of the frame, which is very sleek looking, but a little bit harder to mount when inside. The clips still look and feel flimsy, but are quite strong as they didn't break or deform when I bent them many times.





You can still fit two 120mm or 140mm fans with no problem.

*A quick comparison against the original Archon:*


The Archon SB-E x2 is on the left, with the original (and very dusty) Archon on the right. There's not much to say here as the two coolers are almost identical physically. The original model looks bigger only because the fan clips extend past the fan, making it look longer than it really it. If you compare the line of tops of the fans, they're exactly the same width.

*Performance and final thoughts:*
I didn't really go into much detail here because of time constraints - but I did a quick idle/load test on my first generation i7 950 @ 3.8Ghz on 1.24v (168W load). Right off the bat I saw lower temperatures, with a larger difference at idle than at load. All tests were conducted with an ambient temperature of 22.5C with all fans running at full speed on both the chassis (Corsair 600t) and the heatsink.

The original Archon pulled off a respectable idle temperature of *39-36-39-36 (C)* across the 4 cores, while the new model achieved *35-31-36-33 (C)*. That is on average a 4C drop.

Running Prime95 on small FFT's for 20 minutes yielded *71-70-69-70 (C)* across the 4 cores with the original Archon, and *69-67-67-68 (C)* with the SB-E x2; on average a 2.5C drop.

Its not a perfect result and I'm sure that the gap between the two would've been higher had I done the test on a test bench instead of inside the chassis, but I didn't have that luxury as this was a production machine.
As an overclocker, this is a welcome and respectable temperature drop, especially at idle. It simply means I can run my fans slower than normal for a near silent computing experience most of the time. Even on full blast, these fans are next to silent. In all honesty, I was skeptical at first about any performance gains when I saw how thin the fins were as well as the 10% reduction in overall surface area. I wasn't expecting it to beat the original Archon on any measure, but the folks at Thermalright obviously knows what they're doing. I would've liked to see a bigger performance gap compared to the original model, but any performance gain is a plus, no matter how small.
This is still an engineering sample, so the final product could be different.

I'm very curious how it performs on its intended platform - a socket 2011 chip... now if only I could get my hands on one


----------



## braynumb

ADD ME!









Corsair Carbide 200R with 2mm of space to spare!


----------



## tonus

Well maybe Archon sb e x2 = phanteks with the same fans.


----------



## shinigamibob

I'm tempted to believe that actually, but without actual performance numbers, it's hard to say. The increased cooling performance, by my numbers, puts it right around the Silver Arrow and D14. It might be slightly better or worse than those.

Now if I had a PH-TC14, I could test it out...
The Archon definitely deserves more love than it's getting though


----------



## doyll

From what I can shake out of the grape vine the Archon SB-E X2 is same as SB-E except for the base. The base is thicker like the old Arrow and Ultra had. Thermalright is putting the thicker copper base on the top coolers in the 2013 line.

As for performance the Archon SB-E X2 appears to perform as good as TC14PE.. which means it's as good as Silver Arrow SB-E.. but because it has wider fin spacing (quieter) it may not perform as well with high cfm fans like the TY-143. Meaning the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme will probably out perform the Archon SB-E X2 by a few degrees. The fin area width and height are very close to Silver Arrow SB-E but at 53mm thick the Silver Arrow has about 20mm more with 2 35mm thick cores. Same number of pipes and none directly behind fan motor which may or may not make a difference.

I'm thinking of getting one just to find out if it's better or not.


----------



## tonus

I ask because I watched the review in which Fanteks performs better than classic Archon with 2 degrees.


----------



## shinigamibob

There's definitely an improvement of over 2 degrees with the SB-E X2, but I'm a bit dubious on whether the gap is really only 2 degrees. I was expecting at least 5C difference between the TC14 and the original Archon.

I should try to get my hands on a TC14PE - see what really is better.

The Silver Arrow does have more surface area than the TC14PE, so I can see where the 2C claims come from.


----------



## robertparker

Does anyone know if the Antec P280 will support the Archon? The cooler height limit is listed at 170mm, and the Archon is listed at that height so I assume that it is close- I don't feel like gambling on a purchase


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertparker*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Antec P280 will support the Archon? The cooler height limit is listed at 170mm, and the Archon is listed at that height so I assume that it is close- I don't feel like gambling on a purchase


The cooler fits in an Antec P180 (according to the case compatibility chart - found here), so assuming the P280 is larger, it should also fit.

Looking at the dimensions, the P180 is about 205mm wide, while the P280 is 230mm. So yes, you should be able to.

If you do get the cooler, please add to our database using this link.


----------



## robertparker

Thanks for the reply. I'm thinking it would probably fit as well, although the P280 has more room behind the motherboard vs the P180 when considering their widths.


----------



## braynumb

Curious here. Planning to use this cooler with a new system, but with the Elite 430 as the case. Any ideas if it'll fit or not? from the website, the width measures at 190mm. how high would the motherboard standoff be with the motherboard attached? before adding the 170mm cooler??


----------



## shinigamibob

According to Cooler Masters official product page, it seems like the maximum CPU cooler height supported is 163mm. The Archon is 170mm - so unfortunately, it won't fit.

But hey, you're welcome to try and tell us if it worked









Source: http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6654 (look at the very bottom)


----------



## braynumb

right.... didn't read till the bottom...







my bad...


----------



## Minamoto

Excellent review and pictures of the Archon SB-E X2 (in Korean).
http://www.forcca.com/xe/117421


----------



## robertparker

Minamoto,

You were not joking, this is an extremely informative review. It shows the differences between the different versions and has an exhaustive comparison with different cpu coolers.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minamoto*
> 
> Excellent review and pictures of the Archon SB-E X2 (in Korean).
> http://www.forcca.com/xe/117421


Thank you for the link! Very good review. I'm always interested in good reviews. Thanks again!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minamoto*
> 
> Excellent review and pictures of the Archon SB-E X2 (in Korean).
> http://www.forcca.com/xe/117421


Thank you for the link! Very good review. I'm always interested in good reviews. Thanks again!


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minamoto*
> 
> Excellent review and pictures of the Archon SB-E X2 (in Korean).
> http://www.forcca.com/xe/117421


That is a ridiculously detailed review indeed. Google Translate does a decent job of translating it though - enough to understand it fairly well.

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.forcca.com%2Fxe%2F117421&act=url

I'll add this to the first post - I'm sure someone will find it useful.


----------



## Andeus

Anyone here knows whether this will fit in a Corsair Vengeance C70 ?


----------



## Minamoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andeus*
> 
> Anyone here knows whether this will fit in a Corsair Vengeance C70 ?


The Archon SB-E X2 is 170.2 mm tall, and the clearance in the C70 is 170mm if I am not mistaken.
It is probably going to be very tight.


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minamoto*
> 
> The Archon SB-E X2 is 170.2 mm tall, and the clearance in the C70 is 170mm if I am not mistaken.
> It is probably going to be very tight.


you can move the fans in just a little and gain a couple mm I have the Antec 1100 case and its a squeeze but fits lol though this weather the sides of


----------



## fifty

anyone know if the Corsair SP140 High Performance Edition does fit the archon?
are them also any good for a replacement of the ty140? or should i go with noctua nf/noiseblocker eloop?

another thing, is the archon still good at performance or are the newer sb-e x2 and competitors much better than the very first version (which i have) of the archon?>
thanks


----------



## Elohim




----------



## shinigamibob

LOL. That is awesome. Generally I hate those mini builds, but with that cooler in there, I would buy one instantly.


----------



## doyll

@ Elohim
That looks very nice.
Imagine cable management will be hard.


----------



## Elohim

It's ok, you can stuff all the cable above and behind the front intake fan... A small PSU (or a modular one) is a good idea though


----------



## ihatelolcats

what are the components in that little rig? i love it


----------



## Elohim

It's not complete yet. But right now i use a Asus Z77i Deluxe, an Asus GTX 760 Mini CU and an i3 3220, i will most likely use an i5 and a Seasonic XP 660 in the finished build...


----------



## bandots

hi bro , how much difference between venomous X and archon sb-e


----------



## gupsterg

Some Ryzen R7 1700 OC "back to back" testing with Archon IB-E X2 with TY-143, room ambient temperature 22°C.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Fan profile is pretty quiet IMO.

ProbeIt point VCORE measured with DMM = ~1.380V (+/- 0.005V) , CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) in HWiNFO is MAX 1.356V. When I use a 3.9GHz with ProbeIt point VCORE measured with DMM = ~1.475V (+/- 0.005V) , CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) in HWiNFO is MAX 1.444V, same fan profile, similar room ambient temperature you're looking at ~2-4°C gain depending on stability test.

Even Intel Burn Test AVX is similar to highest values you see in screenies above, so in my books worst case. For normal/gaming usage I see lower temperatures and even more quiet operation, even though I do not regard above as loud at all.

*Now the issue with Archon SB-E X2.*

Below spoiler is Archon SB-E X2 on Asus Maximus VI Ranger, ie Intel LGA 1150, note there is space between HS edge at GPU.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Below spoiler is Archon SB-E X2 on Asus Crosshair VI Hero, ie AMD AM4, note there is no space between HS edge at GPU. This also makes it difficult to get to the Q-Clip for card removal, which engages when a card is inserted in slot, but I did manage.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As the Fury X has soft feel plastic panels it is not an issue, on other cards there is potentially chance of shorting.

Below spoiler is Archon IB-E X2 on Asus Crosshair VI Hero, ie AMD AM4, note there is space between HS edge at GPU.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The spacing of slots is not the issue IMO.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It is I believe the location difference of socket causing Archon SB-E not to be ideal for use on C6H.

The Archon IB-E X2 *does not have the issue as the base has an offset of ~8mm*.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The above image with *superb* measurements is by *doyll*, *his thread* has wealth of information that is interesting IMO.

Really luv these coolers, had great results as well on M7R with i5 4690K, nailed 4.9GHz OC for 24/7 use. Reasonable temps ~70°C in stability tests like x264, etc. Fan profile requirement was higher than R7 1700 for stability tests. Normal/gaming usage R7/X370 & i5/Z97 same quiet operation.


----------



## doyll

@gupsterg is correct. The issue is not the cooler but the CPU socket placement. While there is standardized placement for PCIe sockets, there is none for CPU or RAM sockets. This means the distance from center CPU toward PCIe can be anything for approx 40mm on a few ITX motherboards up to 80mm on some ATX motherboards.

Archon IB-E is very good, and with high performance TY-143 it is a beast! A very gentle quiet beast up to 1300-1500rpm and getting progressively louder on up to their 2500rpm maximum speed. Key as shown in gupsterg's images is having cases fans that can supply the extreme volume of air the TY-143 use at high speeds .. because if the case fans do not supply as much or more cool air as the TY-143 cooler fans use they are forced to re-uses their own heated exhaust air .. meaning higher intake air temp and therefore higher CPU temp.


----------



## gupsterg

All courtesy of you lloyd







, your thread on Ways to Better Cooling; Airflow, Cooler & Fan Data invaluable resource.

I can not thank you enough for the time you gave me ~2yrs+ ago when helping me on what to do when moved to i5/Z97 _and_ that solid advice has meant good performance again going to Ryzen







.

Some other shots I took that may interest another.


----------

